# 360 or PS3



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2010)

So im planning to get either or. Any ideas which one is better? i heard the 360 crashes a lot. But it seems to me it just depends on what games you really want to play. 

Anyway which should i get?

lets see games i like, rpg and fps are two big ones. prefer rpg over fps though. also action/adventure. 

*360*
Halo
Fable
Alan Wake
Limbo

*PS3*
God of War
Heavy Rain
InFamous
Uncharted
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Heavenly Sword


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2010)

What kind of games do you like?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

It really depends on your gaming preferences.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2010)

well god of war is ps3 only but besides that most of the ones i want to play go either way


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

I'd personally recommend the 360. I feel it contains more games and only several series are ps3 only and a few are making the transition to multi-platform.

I also feel while you pay for LIVE and not PSN, LIVE is a better online service.

I overall feel the 360 has more features and variety.


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

While it depends on your gaming preferences, there are a couple of things you should consider. I like the LIVE and online market place to be better than the PS3. PS3 it lags a bit and on online games like MW2 that has P2P connection. The XMB is faster than the 360 to navigate and get to what you want and is efficient enough. I prefer this slightly to the 360. Single Player games are top notch on ps3. (most of them) Uncharted 2, MGS4,Heavy Rain,  and Demon's Souls are fantastic games that you should at least look at to see if you would like them. However there is one series on the 360 that I love, Mass Effect. Mass Effect 1 and 2 are amazing RPG's and are the the best on this gen in my opinion. Besides that though there aren't many great single player games on the 360 that really stand out. The 360's main field and what it is best at is multiplayer games like Halo. 

I guess it depends on your preference, but I would check out exclusives and both of their features before you buy them. If you have money to spend on lots of single player games I suggest ps3, but if you plan on buying either one of them in the future, I say buy a 360 first for games like Mass Effect for a great single player, and online games to keep you occupied for a while. If you don't plan on doing that, buy a ps3.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> While it depends on your gaming preferences, there are a couple of things you should consider. I like the LIVE and online market place to be better than the PS3. PS3 it lags a bit and on online games like MW2 that has P2P connection. The XMB is faster than the 360 to navigate and get to what you want and is efficient enough. I prefer this slightly to the 360. Single Player games are top notch on ps3. (most of them) Uncharted 2, MGS4,Heavy Rain,  and Demon's Souls are fantastic games that you should at least look at to see if you would like them. However there is one series on the 360 that I love, Mass Effect. Mass Effect 1 and 2 are amazing RPG's and are the the best on this gen in my opinion. Besides that though there aren't many great single player games on the 360 that really stand out. The 360's main field and what it is best at is *multiplayer games like Halo. *
> 
> I guess it depends on your preference, but I would check out exclusives and both of their features before you buy them. If you have money to spend on lots of single player games I suggest ps3, but if you plan on buying either one of them in the future, I say buy a 360 first for games like Mass Effect for a great single player, and online games to keep you occupied for a while. If you don't plan on doing that, buy a ps3.



I guess you should look at the list of games and their single player experiences


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

Halo has a good single player, but it isn't amazing. I found most fun in it's online experience.


----------



## Hikawa (May 25, 2010)

XBox has more FPS games. But the PS3 is simply better than the shitbox.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2010)

Ps3 for swords and stories, xbox for guns and gameplay.

i like ps3 more, but whatever


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Halo has a good single player, but it isn't amazing. I found most fun in it's online experience.



your basing your assumption on halo? good luck with that.


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> your basing your assumption on halo? good luck with that.



It was just an example, there are other predominately online games for the 360 multiplatform and exclusive. Just an example, could have just used MW2 or Battlefield.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2010)

I chose a 360 over ps3, and now i kinda regret my decision lol. i've grown bored of first person shooters. they're all the same to me.

i'll get a ps3 eventually


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

PS3 has more variety than the 360.


----------



## Augors (May 25, 2010)

I would Chose 360. Some kickass titles are coming out soon this year and next, with some of 360's exclusives titles.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> It was just an example, there are other predominately online games for the 360 multiplatform and exclusive. Just an example, could have just used MW2 or Battlefield.



The mainstream games get the coverage which at the majority are first person shooters.


MW 2 sucks. In both fields. and Battlefield is meh.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I chose a 360 over ps3, and now i kinda regret my decision lol. i've grown bored of first person shooters. they're all the same to me.
> 
> i'll get a ps3 eventually



well there are more things to choose from than first person shooters on 360 no?


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2010)

I feel that they are flavor of the month but their are still plenty of other genres and games.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

Personally I prefer the 360 and it's selection over the PS3.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> well there are more things to choose from than first person shooters on 360 no?



sure but FPS seems to be what the specialize in. they're top games are first person shooters.

i say get the ps3 since xbox 360 exclusives are weak in my opinion.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2010)

What's with this rag on the 360 and FPS? Yes, it does have alot of them but so does the PS3 as alot of those FPS are multiplatform. And the ones that aren't, PS3 has their own exclusive FPSes as well.

I lucked out with the 360 since a delicious amount of shmups are being released for it (Mushihimesama Futari, EspGaluda II, Deathsmiles I & II). They are pretty even for the most part, so just purchase based on which exclusives seem more enticing to you.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> well there are more things to choose from than first person shooters on 360 no?



Yea, pretty much everything available on PS3, as an exclusive, has an alternative on the 360


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

They're basically the same. I don't know why these idiots are saying that 360 is for FPS mainly. *Almost all FPS are multi-platform*. There really is no big difference. One good thing about the 360 is that we usually get DLC earlier than PS3... a lot earlier.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2010)

Lol @ Ps3 having more variety. Highest rating games on ps3? Shooters...


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Lol @ Ps3 having more variety. Highest rating games on ps3? Shooters...



MGS4 was a stealth action, Heavy Rain was a psychological thriller, Demon's souls was an RPG. Other games like Infamous, little big planet, and Uncharted. While Uncharted was a shooter, it wasn't just run and gun, it had stealth, platforming, puzzles, etc.


----------



## Toreno (May 25, 2010)

I'd go with PS3. 

Had a 360 first and loved it, but broke down to much for me. I will admit that LIVE is AWESOME.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> MGS4 was a stealth action, Heavy Rain was a psychological thriller, Demon's souls was an RPG. Other games like Infamous, little big planet, and Uncharted. While Uncharted was a shooter, it wasn't just run and gun, it had stealth, platforming, puzzles, etc.



MGS still a third person shooter. Uncharted, resistance, killzone. Heavy rain and demons souls are the odd ones out, and infamous. LBP sucked so whatever. 

However they both seem to have good enough games to own each system, it's the third party games that usually kickass. For every LBP there's a demons soul and for every perfect dark zero there's a Alan wake.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> MGS4 was a stealth action, Heavy Rain was a psychological thriller, Demon's souls was an RPG. Other games like Infamous, little big planet, and Uncharted. While Uncharted was a shooter, it wasn't just run and gun, it had stealth, platforming, puzzles, etc.



If you go off top rated then 360 has the same amount of variety. . .


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

If only Alan Wake didn't get so repetitive with its combat system and there were more enemy models, it would have been a fantastic game 

MGS4 was still a shooter, but no more than Uncharted 2. Hell, I played through MGS4 without even using a gun. While its there, it isn't so much a necessity as it was in Uncharted 2. As far as Little Big Planet goes, its best part was its online mode. There are limitless amounts of creative levels on there that are way better than the single player itself.


----------



## Purgatory (May 25, 2010)

The both suck, but I'd get PS3 just for InFAMOUS


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

If you don't have a wii, get one. First party titles are the shit.


----------



## Superior (May 25, 2010)

360. I just prefer it. I enjoy XBL Far More Then PSN.

Wii sucks dick.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If you don't have a wii, get one. First party titles are the shit.



The only good thing on the wii is first party games. 

The vast majority of it's third party content is shovel ware crap, and the quality third party titles that the wii does get are ignored and tend to sell poorly. 

Which is why I don't have a Wii, but I am tempted to get one for Galaxy 2 alone.


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

You can always mod your wii. Seriously, the wii has enough first party titles that are good to make you buy one right now. It also has more coming out as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

I've had both, 360 online isn't much better then PS3, and PSN is free,  also way way way less assholes on mics on PSN then Xbox live.

The controller is much more comfortable on the playstation 3, alot of good exclusives on the PS3 like Metal Gear Solid 4, God of War 3, Valkyria chronicles, Heavy Rain, Uncharted,  Disgaea 3, and Killzone 2.

The 360 does have Gears of War, Halo, and Shadow Run, so if you like shooters alot, go with the 360 as it has better overall online shooters, oh and Lost Odyssey, everything else is multiplatform.

The Playstation 3 is also a Blu-ray player, and you don't have to deal with the Red Ring of Death.


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

My friend got the YLOD though, which sucked. He also had to pay because his warranty ran out. Luckily when my disc drive stopped reading discs I had warranty. I prefer the controller on the ps3 to the 360 controller as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

PS3 my dude. I don't know if 360s still have that problem crashing, but it's a major nuisance if they do.

PS3 got Blu Ray which is nice for media reasons. Also got a good web browser which is something the 360 lacks.

PSN is free, not as good as LIVE but it is good enough - you won't notice any lag in a lot of the games (in less of course they were programmed badly).

exclusives are not a big deal any more, but some that come to mind are Metal Gear Solid 4, God of War 3, Gran Turismo 5....all pretty mega titles. Some other good shit too, I personally prefer the PS3 exclusives.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If only Alan Wake didn't get so repetitive with its combat system and there were more enemy models, it would have been a fantastic game
> 
> MGS4 was still a shooter, but no more than Uncharted 2. Hell, I played through MGS4 without even using a gun. While its there, it isn't so much a necessity as it was in Uncharted 2. As far as Little Big Planet goes, its best part was its online mode. There are limitless amounts of creative levels on there that are way better than the single player itself.



Haven't played it yet but from what I hear the story is amazing, and that's all that matters for me in that type of game. Similar to heavy rain the most important aspect in these type of games is the story. 

Uncharted 2 was full on third person shooter with some platforming. MGS4 was a solid mix of shooting and stealth but still counts as a shooter too. LBP sucked all around IMO, so I won't even count that one. To me it's like the perfect dark of ps3.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 25, 2010)

> LBP sucked all around IMO, so I won't even count that one.


Someone who doesn't praise that awfully boring and basic platformer. :33

Especially after playing something excellent like Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> They're basically the same. I don't know why these idiots are saying that 360 is for FPS mainly. *Almost all FPS are multi-platform*. There really is no big difference. One good thing about the 360 is that we usually get DLC earlier than PS3... a lot earlier.



One would assume it is because Xbox has so many exclusive FPS' that are highly rated.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2010)

I play my 360 like 20 times more than my PS3 because i prefer Live over PSN and i like the 360's controller design more (feels more comfortable in my hands). It also comes down to the exlusives, if you can't decide then go with whatever most of your friends have


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

And for what it is worth I think PS3 and 360 are both better than the Wii. Not to say that Wii doesn't have great games to its name, but I think you just get more with the two more powerful systems.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2010)

IMO the only company that makes amazing Wii games is Nintendo itself.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> IMO the only company that makes amazing Wii games is Nintendo itself.



For the most part. There are a few good third party games, but the best are the exclusives.

All the ports between 360 and PS3 are nearly interchangeable but Wii obviously loses out on alot of these games because Wii either doesn't get those games or the ports are horrible.

Not to mention the Wii is lacking in a few genres. FPS, Racing, Fighting (I should say traditional 2d and 3d fighters) and Sports are not very well represented on the Nintendo.


----------



## bfient (May 26, 2010)

Personally I like Xbox 360.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 26, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If you don't have a wii, get one. First party titles are the shit.



wii is ok my friend has one but to me its for younger kids because many of the titles are directed towards kids. You arentabout to find Dora the Explorer on the PS3 or 360.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 26, 2010)

I've got both consoles. I prefer the X360. The controller feels better and Xbox Live is way more fun than PSN. Playstation 3 however has got a blueray player, and PSN is free. Exclusives are 50/50. Ps3 has Uncharted, Killzone and God of War. X360 has Gears of War, Halo and Alan Wake.


----------



## Scholzee (May 26, 2010)

I would say ps3, just from my experince playing.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 26, 2010)

PS3 has more top shelf exclusive titles, and can play blu rays.

If you want God of War 3, Uncharted 1 and 2, Metal Gear Solid 4, Demons Souls, Heavy Rain, inFamous, Killzone 2 then you should go for a PS3.

360 has Halo and Gears of War, which IMO are far inferior to Killzone 2 and Modern Warfare 2(multi platform).  

Mass Effect 2 is probably the one thing 360 really has going for it that PS3 does not.  If you are a huge fan of Bioware RPGs, KOTOR, Dragon Age etc then you may want to consider that.

I owned all 3 systems in the past,  I had to have a 360 for Bioshock and Ninja Gaiden 2.  Once the PS3 got an upgraded version of those games I sold my 360.  I do still own a Wii, but haven't played it in many months.

Honestly the PS3 is the most bang for your buck and currently has the most good exclusive games, but either way you will do fine as both systems have lots of good games that are multi platform.


----------



## Augors (May 26, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> I've got both consoles. I prefer the X360. The controller feels better and Xbox Live is way more fun than PSN. Playstation 3 however has got a blueray player, and PSN is free. Exclusives are 50/50. Ps3 has Uncharted, Killzone and God of War. X360 has Gears of War, Halo and Alan Wake.


True, true, in other word if you like entertainment and just single play when PS3 is for you. If you like Mutiplayer and the online gameplay, then the 360 is for you. Simple facts.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2010)

Don't be a poorfag.. get both. :ho


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 26, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> True, true, in other word if you like entertainment and just single play when PS3 is for you. If you like Mutiplayer and the online gameplay, then the 360 is for you. Simple facts.



Not really, I play PS3 titles online all the time just fine.

Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare 2, Resident Evil 5, Borderlands, Demons Souls all work great for me online on PS3.  And it is free.

The only game that I have experienced any real online problems with (lag) was Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2.  Where if you don't both have a great connection you are totally fucked by lag on team missions.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

Get em both, the only way to be happy


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Both, but I find the 360 to be the better starter. Plus when it comes to multi-plat games, a lot of times the 360 is the superior version.


----------



## narutosushi (May 26, 2010)

Well I have a PS3 but personally I say that you should get the 360 only if you want the 360 because of online gaming.


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Both, but I find the 360 to be the better starter. Plus when it comes to multi-plat games, a lot of times the 360 is the superior version.



I agree, a lot of multiplats are bit superior on the 360. There are some bugs and glitches that are on the ps3 that aren't common on the 360. Usually there is a slight frame rate drop as well. This is due to porting - exclusives don't have this issue. They both have great exclusives though, but the ps3 has the upper hand on that one easily. MGS4, Uncharted 2, and Heavy rain are must buys for anyone.


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

^That doesn't include FPS only. GTA, Fallout 3 all had DLC long before 360.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

PSN sucks, so meh. PS3 is far better for multi-media, though.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 27, 2010)

Both. but one thing I despise about both of em is the annoying fanboys


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)

relative to most of the internet, NF isn't that bad when it comes to fanboys.


----------



## Vyse (May 27, 2010)

I personally hate First-Person-Shooters. The worst genre ever if you ask me, so I?d go with a PS3. 

But it?s all a matter of taste.


----------



## firefist (May 27, 2010)

why is everyone saying, if multiplayer, go for the 360?
just because of live?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 27, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> relative to most of the internet, NF isn't that bad when it comes to fanboys.



I think you're lying to yourself buddy. You ever go into the other sections? People fucking dick ride shitty Naruto characters for pete sake!


----------



## Rannic (May 27, 2010)

You should wait till after E3 to make you decision, both Sony and Microsoft will be bringing out the big guns so wait and see and after that what ever system appeals to you the most choose it.


----------



## Gecka (May 27, 2010)

just play on the pc


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

PC isn't as elite as you might imagine.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I think you're lying to yourself buddy. You ever go into the other sections? People fucking dick ride shitty Naruto characters for pete sake!



Oh, i was referring to video games specifically. And yeah i know what you mean though.


----------



## Augors (May 27, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Not really, I play PS3 titles online all the time just fine.
> 
> Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare 2, Resident Evil 5, Borderlands, Demons Souls all work great for me online on PS3.  And it is free.
> 
> The only game that I have experienced any real online problems with (lag) was Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2.  Where if you don't both have a great connection you are totally fucked by lag on team missions.


True, but $50 a year isn't really that bad. I'm not being a ass, but XBL has better online support then the PSN and less lag, there is anyways lag in ever game, but in my  experience from playing it, it's really not all that good. I rather pay to get better online support then a free. We all know that the free one's are always shitty anyway. I would wait for E3 in these up coming weeks and see what they have to offer. 2010 is going huge.


----------



## Hikawa (May 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> just play on the pc



I second this. Especially if there's only a certain number of games you really want to play.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

SatoiK said:


> True, but $50 a year isn't really that bad. I'm not being a ass, but XBL has better online support then the PSN and less lag, there is anyways lag in ever game, but in my  experience from playing it, it's really not all that good. I rather pay to get better online support then a free. We all know that the free one's are always shitty anyway. I would wait for E3 in these up coming weeks and see what they have to offer. 2010 is going huge.



Well maybe you just have a bad connection, I never lag while playing uncharted or Modern Warfare online on PSN.  

PSN premium is coming soon to, so you will have an option to pay for that.  I can't see myself paying for it unless there is some major benefits.

Honestly I don't find 2010 to be all that huge.  The biggest games of the year have already been released and most of the good stuff on the horizon won't hit til 2011 at the earliest.  Move and Natal aren't really exciting me much, guess we will wait and see.  The only game I am really concerned with for the rest of the year is New Vegas, I don't see any other day 1 purchases.


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2010)

2010 is a decent year, though i agree the motion control stuff doesn't intrigue me whatsoever. I'm looking forward to Halo Reach,Crackdown 2 and Last Guardian. And i want news on D3 even though that won't be at E3.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2010)

2010 still has at least 30 interesting or exciting games coming out.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> 2010 is a decent year, though i agree the motion control stuff doesn't intrigue me whatsoever. I'm looking forward to Halo Reach,Crackdown 2 and Last Guardian. And i want news on D3 even though that won't be at E3.



Last Guardian is interesting, but who knows if that will make it out this year.

As for Mystictrunks 30 titles, I guess I just don't see them.

Not to mention I wouldn't be buying 30 games day 1 for MSRP in ANY year, that is downright crazy.

2009 had way more elite games than 2010 does and I probably only paid MSRP for about 10 of them.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 28, 2010)

360 all da way, baby!


----------



## Augors (May 28, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Well maybe you just have a bad connection, I never lag while playing uncharted or Modern Warfare online on PSN.
> 
> PSN premium is coming soon to, so you will have an option to pay for that.  I can't see myself paying for it unless there is some major benefits.
> 
> Honestly I don't find 2010 to be all that huge.  The biggest games of the year have already been released and most of the good stuff on the horizon won't hit til 2011 at the earliest.  Move and Natal aren't really exciting me much, guess we will wait and see.  The only game I am really concerned with for the rest of the year is New Vegas, I don't see any other day 1 purchases.


Or maybe there were too people online I'm guessing. PSN Premium? I think it's going have great benefits or something kickass. E3 2010 may go huge for next years title is want I meant to say XD, but only game I want to get is Halo: Reach. I like the muitplayer and but I'm more interested in the campaign(like other people). I'm hoping that they make the 360 and PS3 more interesting with the big titles come out.


----------



## Mokujon (May 28, 2010)

Ps3 for the bluray and no RRoD


----------



## typhoon72 (May 29, 2010)

^ Nah. At least when a 360 fucks up about 80% of the time it can be fixed, and the cause is known. When a PS3 fucks up about 40% of the time no one even knows wtf happened to it.


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 29, 2010)

Mokujon said:


> Ps3 for the bluray and no RRoD



Yellow light of death says hi 

and pretty much else what typhoon said


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> ^ Nah. At least when a 360 fucks up about 80% of the time it can be fixed, and the cause is known. When a PS3 fucks up about 40% of the time no one even knows wtf happened to it.



still relatively rare for a PS3 to fuck up, for a 360 no not really. I don't know anyone personally who has never had a 360 not mess up .


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2010)

PS3 has been better for about 2 years now.


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2010)

I prefer the PS3


----------



## Dim Mak (May 31, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> PS3 has been better for about 2 years now.


It's a matter of personal taste. There is no better console.


----------



## Furious George (May 31, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> It's a matter of personal taste. There is no better console.



Stating "well, that's just your opinion" in a topic asking for our opinions.... yep, that's totally not stupid. 

Like I said, PS3 has been better for about 2 years now. I'm not gonna throw in a "IMO" just because it keeps sensitive people from crying.


----------



## Son Goku (May 31, 2010)

I'm listening why is it better?


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

It's their opinion, so they're entitled to it.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm listening why is it better?



Read the rest of the thread genius, there are loads of reasons given.

Better exclusives, considerably lower failure rate, blu ray drive, free online play.


----------



## Ninjah (Jun 1, 2010)

PS3: Better menu, Blu-ray, free online, looks better(the old one).
Games like: Uncharted, Heavy Rain, God of war.

Xbox: Better controller, more alternatives online, piracy.
Games: Mass effect, Forza.

Wii: Mario.

Your choise.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> I'm listening why is it better?



If you like movies it has Blu Ray, then again streaming NetFlix is better on 360.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 1, 2010)

PS3's the best, imo.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2010)

Look Blu-Ray in my opinion has less choices in watch to watch compared to HD-DVD.
360 also has a wider selection of games. Is the PS3 bad no. But it's focus is small. While if you want more variety get a 360. LIVE while you pay for it is much better than PSN.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Look Blu-Ray in my opinion has less choices in watch to watch compared to *HD-DVD*.



                               .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

HD-DVD has more choices than Blu-Ray?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Look Blu-Ray in my opinion has less choices in watch to watch compared to HD-DVD.
> 360 also has a wider selection of games. Is the PS3 bad no. But it's focus is small. While if you want more variety get a 360. LIVE while you pay for it is much better than PSN.



Blu-Ray has about 5x as many movies as HDDVD.

Also HDDVDs are no longer in production.  That war ended ages ago, they got curb stomped by Blu-Ray.

PS3 has more good games too, you really aren't making a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 1, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Look Blu-Ray in my opinion has less choices in watch to watch compared to HD-DVD.
> 360 also has a wider selection of games. Is the PS3 bad no. But it's focus is small. While if you want more variety get a 360. LIVE while you pay for it is much better than PSN.



Your opinion is invalid. Seriously, Beta tapes put up a better fight in their hay day than HD DVDs.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Saying HD-DVD is better than blu-ray is like saying that the VHS was better than DVD


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel like this is turning into a console war instead of a 360 or ps3 thread. OP still hasn't messaged me back if he was getting the 360 FF13 bundle or not. I was nudging him to go towards ps3 but the 360 deal was something you can't go wrong with.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I feel like this is turning into a console war instead of a 360 or ps3 thread.



Such is the destiny of threads like these. 

For my own part I tried not to give reasons and merely stated my opinion (without saying IMO and thus confusing some). I was egged on.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Saying HD-DVD is better than blu-ray is like saying that the VHS was better than DVD



Nah, it's like saying VCD is better than DVD.


Both have pretty much the same number of good games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep your inner fanboys in check or this will get closed in a hurry.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

I really can't tell the difference between blu-ray and HD DVD honestly.

I do like that blue-ray holds more shit on discs but I feel like I paid more for my blue ray dvds for no reason.

But it was the Dark Knight and District 9 so I had to splurge.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 1, 2010)

As I said earlier, from a gaming standpoint, it really depends on the exclusives that each system has i.e. Gears of War, Heavy Rain, Halo, Lost Odyssey, God of War, etc. Personally, none of those high profile ones would nudge me into either direction. 

Another factor to consider is how much does the online component matter to you. I have more friends on Live than on PSN by a large margin so it's easier to get some games going. From experience, both PSN and Live have more or less the same ratio of fucktards & racist spouting reprobates but unless you play a majority of FPS, you won't hear them too often.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2010)

The World said:


> I really can't tell the difference between blu-ray and HD DVD honestly.
> 
> I do like that blue-ray holds more shit on discs but I feel like I paid more for my blue ray dvds for no reason.
> 
> But it was the Dark Knight and District 9 so I had to splurge.



this is just what I've heard so I wouldn't take it as fact but the Blu-Ray has more space but apparently the extra space is just the same data again to make it smoother.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm leaning more towards to ps3 just cause of Heavy Rain and The Last Guardian.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2010)

Im buying a ps3 soon with my grad money, would never trust my money with xbox, they just dont the quality of the sony corp, they ahve quantity, but i prefer quality, and i dont like FPS' so i would be outa look besides the rpgs they have for xbox, which more are going to be released on PS3 soon and more JRPG's as well and those are my favorite.

It will keep me satisfied until sc2 releases and then ill play both


----------



## Danielmarkwogh (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes that's a depends upon your game which types of game would you like to play? If you like to play some racing game and some fight,action game so Xbox 360 is best and if you like to play some war game and HD game so PS3 is best.


----------



## jonnybbush (Aug 18, 2010)

There are so many games are available in ps3

- Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
- Final Fantasy Versus XIII
- Assassin's Creed
- 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa
- Pirates of the Caribbean 3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Assassin's Creed and Fifa are multi-plats. So is Pirates of the Caribbean 3 but that was mediocre as hell.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2010)

jonnybbush said:


> There are so many games are available in ps3
> 
> - Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
> - Final Fantasy Versus XIII
> ...


lulz


Shuntensatsu said:


> PS3 has more good games too


Is there a comparison list of top rated games between the two?


----------



## Darth (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> Im buying a ps3 soon with my grad money, would never trust my money with xbox, they just dont the quality of the sony corp, they ahve quantity, but i prefer quality, and i dont like FPS' so i would be outa look besides the rpgs they have for xbox, which more are going to be released on PS3 soon and more JRPG's as well and those are my favorite.
> 
> It will keep me satisfied until sc2 releases and then ill play both



Quality my ASS.

I bought my ps3 back when the sold the 60GB version. It broke down twice, and the third one they sent me was refurbished and keeps freezing ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Assassin's Creed and Fifa are multi-plats. So is Pirates of the Caribbean 3 but that was mediocre as hell.


BnA is on 360 too and Versus isn't even out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2010)

PS3 for me.

I prefer my stuff not to have red rings.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Butcher said:


> PS3 for me.
> 
> I prefer my stuff not to have red rings.



But didn't you hear? The new Xbox360 can't get red rings!

....They took out the red LED light.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> But didn't you hear? The new Xbox360 can't get red rings!
> 
> ....They took out the red LED light.


They did? 

Well I'll still go with the PS3,I never could use a Xbox controller.


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

I pick PS3, because it has no games. 

Oh and I could care less for Halo, or Gears. Motherfucking Uncharted, and Metal Gear Solid is where its at. 



kuyaMATT said:


> But didn't you hear? The new Xbox360 can't get red rings!
> 
> ....They took out the red LED light.



And placed a green one.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 18, 2010)

PS3 has all the games I want to play and more. It also has blu-ray which is awesome.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

Butcher said:


> They did?
> 
> Well I'll still go with the PS3,I never could use a Xbox controller.



I think he was being half sarcastic. It prolly can't physically get the red ring because it doesn't have any red LED's in the system. That doesn't mean that it can't overheat like the originals.

Anyways, PS3 all the way. I don't care much about Blu-ray movies, but when it comes to games, Blu-ray discs can hold much more data, thus having larger, better looking games. PSN is also free and just as good as XBL.

A bunch of the 360's exclusive games are also being ported to the PS3 as well. The only exclusive games that I can think of on the 360 off the top of my head are Halo, Gears of War, and Fable (any more?)


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

I started with a Xbox 360, got bored, so I buy the 80 gb PS3. Within 2 months, I sold the PS3 for a 360 elite, and for good reason. PSN is sub-par when it comes to online gameplay. 

I realized that, and now have many great exclusives to look forward to, and LIVE just pretty much kicks ass.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

Taki said:


> I started with a Xbox 360, got bored, so I buy the 80 gb PS3. Within 2 months, I sold the PS3 for a 360 elite, and for good reason. PSN is sub-par when it comes to online gameplay.
> 
> I realized that, and now have many great exclusives to look forward to, and LIVE just pretty much kicks ass.


How is it sub par?


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> How is it sub par?



To me, it just is. My experience playing a multiplayer game on Xbox live, _far_ exceeds the enjoyment when I played on PSN.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 18, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> But it seems to me it just depends on what games you really want to play.


You just said it yourself, bro.


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

PC + PS3 master race reporting in.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 18, 2010)

Taki said:


> I started with a Xbox 360, got bored, so I buy the 80 gb PS3. Within 2 months, I sold the PS3 for a 360 elite, and for good reason. PSN is sub-par when it comes to online gameplay.
> 
> I realized that, and now have many great exclusives to look forward to, and LIVE just pretty much kicks ass.





This dude is on crack.  360 has no exclusives.  All the great games are either multiplatform or PS3 exclusive.  And if you have any desire to play the mediocre games that can't be bought for PS3 you can easily pirate them for PC.  So buying a 360 is totally pointless.



Helix said:


> PC + PS3 master race reporting in.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> This dude is on crack.  *360 has no exclusives. * All the great games are either multiplatform or PS3 exclusive.  And if you have any desire to play the mediocre games that can't be bought for PS3 you can easily pirate them for PC.  So buying a 360 is totally pointless.



What               ?


----------



## Id (Aug 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> What               ?



He has a point, you can find many of the 360's exclusives on the PC. PC + PS3 is the absolute best way to go.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 18, 2010)

all the 360 exclusives are basically summed into this

"Hold a gun, shoot something"

durr


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> all the 360 exclusives are basically summed into this
> 
> "Hold a gun, shoot something"
> 
> durr



My favorite kind of games.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> all the 360 exclusives are basically summed into this
> 
> "Hold a gun, shoot something"
> 
> durr



PS3 games:
Press X to kill enemy.
Press X to skip text.
Press X to -insert everything-


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2010)

Christ, what a fucking terrible thread.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> all the 360 exclusives are basically summed into this
> 
> "Hold a gun, shoot something"
> 
> durr


What a fucking fail post.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

im a massive gaming fan and PS3 beats the 360 at everything, the 360 is just a massive fail.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> PS3 games:
> Press X to kill enemy.
> Press X to skip text.
> Press X to -insert everything-


That is totally untrue in any game...

What Nova said isn't completely true, but he definitely has a point. 
Halo
Gears of War
Left 4 Dead
ect....


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> im a massive gaming fan and PS3 beats the 360 at everything, the 360 is just a massive fail.



wow fanboy much?

If your a massive gaming fan, you wouldnt care about which console is better, your post is just entitled to YOUR opinion.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> wow fanboy much?
> 
> If your a massive gaming fan, you wouldnt care about which console is better, your post is just entitled to YOUR opinion.



how the fuck does that matter? this is a thread about 360 v PS3, dont like it then gtfo. im a massive gaming fan as in i play a lot of games in my console


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> That is totally untrue in any game...
> 
> What Nova said isn't completely true, but he definitely has a point.
> Halo
> ...


Haze, killzone, Resistance, Socom, etc...

hurr durr derp derp derp


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

Uh oh, look out for the rage of the "massive gaming fan"

xD


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 18, 2010)

360, of course.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> how the fuck does that matter? this is a thread about 360 v PS3, dont like it then gtfo. im a massive *PS3* fan as in i play a lot of games in my console



fixed


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm betting the mods are letting this thread open for pure lulz.


----------



## Augors (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> how the fuck does that matter? this is a thread about 360 v PS3, dont like it then gtfo. im a massive gaming fan as in i play a lot of games in my console




Anyways, I like both systems. If you like online muitplayer you better go with the 360. Xbox Live is better then PSN, it's the truth (IMO), but PS3 has good single player games and some cool online one's too. Rather then just making a thread just both systems anyways and see for yourself.

Both systems are equal anyways, there's nothing to fight about. =/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> That is totally untrue in any game...
> 
> What Nova said isn't completely true, but he definitely has a point.
> Halo
> ...



Way to cherrypick there. Look, I'll do the same.

Uncharted
Killzone
Haze
MAG
MG: O
SOCOM


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

nah seriously, let's list all the exclusives which were for the 360 but then came to the PS3, from the top of ma head:

saints row
lost planet
mass effect

which ones from the PS3 go to 360?

final fantasy XIII


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> nah seriously, let's list all the exclusives which were for the 360 but then came to the PS3, from the top of ma head:
> 
> saints row
> lost planet
> ...



LOL WRONG!!

and dont forget to add Metal Gear Solid under final fantasy


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> nah seriously, let's list all the exclusives which were for the 360 but then came to the PS3, from the top of ma head:
> 
> saints row
> lost planet
> ...



those are not console-selling titles.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Way to cherrypick there. Look, I'll do the same.
> 
> Uncharted
> Killzone
> ...



What I should have said was "In general" most of the exclusive games for both consoles are shooters, but PS3 has more non-shooter exclusives.

I'm not that up to date with games by the way. I don't even know what Haze, SOCOM, and Uncharted are. :\


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> I'm not that up to date with games by the way.* I don't even know what* Haze, SOCOM, and *Uncharted* are. :\


You best be joking, boy...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

You don't know what Uncharted is


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> LOL WRONG!!
> 
> and dont forget to add Metal Gear Solid under final fantasy



oh i see ur trying to be all clever n all, i meant Mass Effect 2

and even with MGS, it's still 3 against 2.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG the Gaming Department has become Gamespot forums.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2010)

We've already had threads like this. There was a PS3 vs 360 exclusives one and it came out damn near even.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

Taki said:


> those are not console-selling titles.



really because saints row sold 2 mil copies 4 260 makin it the 46th highest selling game for it.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You best be joking, boy...


Nope. I usually don't spend money or keep up with games, until recently that is.

There are much better ways to spend my money, so I don't bother to keep up with most games, especially shooters, as I'm so tired of them. All people talk about when the subject of video games comes up is Halo or CoD.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> oh i see ur trying to be all clever n all, i meant Mass Effect 2
> 
> and even with MGS, it's still 3 against 2.



2 console-defining series ported over to the 360?

Sweet.



A.Glover92 said:


> really because saints row sold 2 mil copies 4 260 makin it the 46th highest selling game for it.



Haha. Thats your argument? The 46th highest selling game for the 360 is "console defining"?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 18, 2010)

321orez said:


> Nope. I usually don't spend money or keep up with games, until recently that is.
> 
> There are much better ways to spend my money, so I don't bother to keep up with most games, especially shooters, as I'm so tired of them. All people talk about when the subject of video games comes up is Halo or CoD.


Yet, you come to console war thread without even knowing which games are exclusives, and just start posting that other console is filled with shooter games?

Cmon, fanboy. Try harder next time.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 18, 2010)

listen up fanboy, there is no better

its just a matther of taste


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a PS3, so its better.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I have a PS3, so its better.








ichigeau said:


> listen up fanboy, there is no better
> 
> its just a matther of taste


-------


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

ITT: fanboyism and butthurt


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Yet, you come to console war thread without even knowing which games are exclusives, and just start posting that other console is filled with shooter games?
> 
> Cmon, fanboy. Try harder next time.


Yeah, I do.

The title of the thread is 360 or PS3. I've owned a 360, and I own a PS3. 
It's all a matter of preference. If you like shooters, chances are that your best bet is a 360, as quite a few prominent shooters are on it. 

I can go up to average joe and start a convo about 360, and chances are that those games will come up. Not once have I had that happen talking about PS3, because it's shooter games are nowhere near as prominent as the 360.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

Well yeah. Most 360 exclusives are made by Microsoft aka almost guaranteed PC.

Most shooters are multi-platform, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2010)

The only ones that are allowed to open their fucking mouths are PS360 owners, everyone else needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they're both pretty equal right now.  But can see the Ps3 having the greater line up of titles in the future, also it'll probably have a longer shelf life, and free online gaming etc.

Xbox is a fantastic purchase too, just go for a slim, or a dirt cheap elite.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The only ones that are allowed to open their fucking mouths are PS360 owners, everyone else needs to get the fuck out.



lol why people on internet get so serious about this ?

this is just video game guys  who the fuck care, just play and have fun


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2010)

Appletart said:


> I think they're both pretty equal right now.  But can see the Ps3 having the greater line up of titles in the future, also it'll probably have a longer shelf life, and free online gaming etc.
> 
> Xbox is a fantastic purchase too, just go for a slim, or a dirt cheap elite.



Don't know how long PS3 will be around, but 360 is supposed to be around 'till at least 2015 IIRC.


----------



## Taki (Aug 18, 2010)

Both plan on a ten-year lifespan. Thats what one of my old Gameinformer mags. say anyway.


----------



## 321orez (Aug 18, 2010)

I bet the PS3 will be around just as long, if not, longer. PS2 is still supported some I think, at least by 3rd party games


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

gran turismo 5 will dominate all

just wait


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 18, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> gran turismo 5 will dominate all
> 
> just wait





man the first forza motorsport on xbox was so amazing

i played forza 2 and.... suck
i played forza 3 and... man boring, and what shit driving is this ?  you take a toyota yaris or a lamborghini or a race car and 0 % driving sensation its the same thing, grant teft auto is like 100000 time more fun to drive than this crap, the interior view is a joke, turn the weel 8 centimeter left to right.... even on stock car

im verry disapointed of forza, the first was was awesome... other is crap


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2010)

Grab both, a Wii and upgrade your PC.

Both have dope exclusives you'll miss out on. XBLA stuff and stuff like Halo, Loinhead's and Rare's stuff are wonderful same for some PS3 exclusives like the stuff Sucker Punch, Ueda's studio, Santa Monica and Insomniac do.

Outside of exclusives though just get whichever one your circle of friends/gamers has so you can play with them, borrow games and all that shit.


edit:
 @ some of the posts. I swear some of you must be getting checks from $ony or M$.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 18, 2010)

whatever happened to midnight club? that shit was awesome bak in the day


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 18, 2010)

well ps3  has alot more games coming this year. imfamous 2, killzone 3, twisted meatal, LBP 2, mass effect 2 xboxes best exclusive  +  all the games it has now like God of war 3  , uncharted 2 and 1, original imfamous,  heavy rain,  little big planet killzone two.


I dont think any of those game have gotten less than a 9  from game informer.    And all the other great games are multiplat like read dead, call of duty and dead rising 2.



The 360 doesnt really have anything left ecept halo , gears of war 3 and fable.

and bungie is leaving microsoft and the gears  series is ending probly with the 3rd game.    360 had the mass effectfor it but even thats gone multi plat.     that series is going multi plat


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2010)

imfamous and twisted meatal sounds epic, I think i played the original imfamous.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 18, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> imfamous and twisted meatal sounds epic, I think i played the original imfamous.



I know I cant wait for those games infamous 2   might  make that leap to   un2  or gow 3 and become one of sonys face of the franchise games.



twisted meatal  is just gonna be sick though  with david jaffe  working on it it will be good no matter what.


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

>twisted meatal

I read that Twisted Metal's SP will only consist of the 3 already identified characters: sweet tooth, dollface, and grimm (the motorcycles).

It kinda lowers my expectations because I really enjoyed the unique character cast they had in the older versions, especially Black.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a PS3, 360, and a Wii. I personally play the PS3 far more than the others but that's just a preference to the controller and the exclusive games. I'm a huge Metal Gear Solid fan, I love Insomniac games, Naughty Dog Games, and especially the games where Sony takes a chance ( i.e. Heavy Rain, Little Big Planet, etc.). The controller is just better to me. Maybe not for shooters, but I play Action/Adventure/RPG/TPS's/Fighting/Everything else more than I play shooters. It's simply because I've been used to it since the PS1 era. I like the 360 controller too though, it's not bad in any way (other than that terrible D-pad). 

I'm also a fan of how Sony designs things. I love the XMB, the style, and the quality of the system. I really don't like how the 360 is riddled with ads even though I already paid $50 for the service and $300+ for the console. That said I'm also a fan of some big 360 exclusives like Mass Effect and Bioshock. I know Mass Effect 2 and Bioshock are on or going to the PS3 but I still got to experience them on 360 first which I suppose counts for something. I didn't really like Halo 3's single player but online is always fun. I hate Gears of War's story and characters but Co-op is super fun as well.

Both systems have their ups and downs, I just prefer the ups on the PS3 and hate the downs on the 360. If you really like communicating with friends all the time and playing lots of shooters I would get a 360. If you prefer a lot of great single player games and an online that gets the job done fine ( without the bells and whistles. ) then I'd get a PS3.


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going to have to say xbox.

Halo reach.

Nuff said.


----------



## Helix (Aug 18, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I have a PS3, 360, and a Wii. I personally play the PS3 far more than the others but that's just a preference to the controller and the exclusive games. I'm a huge Metal Gear Solid fan, I love Insomniac games, Naughty Dog Games, and especially the games where Sony takes a chance ( i.e. Heavy Rain, Little Big Planet, etc.). The controller is just better to me. Maybe not for shooters, but I play Action/Adventure/RPG/TPS's/Fighting/Everything else more than I play shooters. It's simply because I've been used to it since the PS1 era. I like the 360 controller too though, it's not bad in any way (other than that terrible D-pad).
> 
> I'm also a fan of how Sony designs things. I love the XMB, the style, and the quality of the system. I really don't like how the 360 is riddled with ads even though I already paid $50 for the service and $300+ for the console. That said I'm also a fan of some big 360 exclusives like Mass Effect and Bioshock. I know Mass Effect 2 and Bioshock are on or going to the PS3 but I still got to experience them on 360 first which I suppose counts for something. I didn't really like Halo 3's single player but online is always fun. I hate Gears of War's story and characters but Co-op is super fun as well.
> 
> Both systems have their ups and downs, I just prefer the ups on the PS3 and hate the downs on the 360. If you really like communicating with friends all the time and playing lots of shooters I would get a 360. If you prefer a lot of great single player games and an online that gets the job done fine ( without the bells and whistles. ) then I'd get a PS3.



Holy sheet, an actual coherent post.

+reps


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> Holy sheet, an actual coherent post.
> 
> +reps



 Thanks!


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Everyone who didn't say xbox360 is an idiot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Everyone who didn't say xbox360 is an idiot.


                     .


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, old friend.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think I know you.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Irrelevant       .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 19, 2010)

PS3 ftw.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

i feel i play some responsibility at starting all this with my troll post, oh gawd, what have i done


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2010)

Bof err I mean both.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 19, 2010)

I have both. But if you can only have one I'd lean more toward the PS3.

Though an easier way to decide is polling how many of your friends have which console (especially if you plan on playing MP games).


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't like FPS and play mostly RPG so PS3 is definitely better to me. Nothing beats PC though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 19, 2010)

Why can't idiots ever realize that ps3 has shooter games out there as much as xbox360?

Christ, that's not even considered a credible argument now days...


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

PS3 wins by having Snake.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> I don't like FPS and play mostly RPG so PS3 is definitely better to me. Nothing beats PC though.



From my experience the 360 has more RPG's.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> PS3 wins by having Snake.



That crusty ass dont want to mess with a pissed off Sam Fisher


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

*Xbox 360*
Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures
Alpha Protocol 
Blue Dragon
Divinity II: Ego Draconis
Dragon Age: Origins 	Xbox 360 
Enchanted Arms
Eternal Sonata 
Fable II 
Fallout 3 
Fallout: New Vegas 	
Final Fantasy XI 	
Final Fantasy XIII
History Great Battles Medieval 
Infinite Undiscovery 
Lost Odyssey 
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2
Operation Darkness 
Record of Agarest War
Resonance of Fate
Risen
Spectral Force 3 	
Star Ocean: The Last Hope 	
Tales of Vesperia
The Elder Scrolls IV
The Last Remnant
The Precursors 
Two Worlds
Two Worlds II 
Warhammer Online
Zoids Assault

*PS3*
3D Dot Game Heroes
Alpha Protocol 
Ar tonelico III: Sekai Shuuen no Hikigane wa Shoujo no Uta ga Hiku
Atelier Rorona: Alchemist of Arland 
Cross Edge 
DeathSpank 
Demon's Souls
Dragon Age: Origins
Dynasty Warriors BB 
Disgaea 4
Elder Scrolls IV
Enchanted Arms 
End of Eternity
Eternal Sonata 
Fallout 3
Final Fantasy XIII 
Last Rebellion
Last Remnant
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2
Monster Hunter 3 
NIER
NieR Replicant 	
Resonance of Fate 
Rise of the Argonauts 
Rorona no Atelier: Arland no Renkinjutsushi 	
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel 
Shirokishi Monogatari: Hikari to Yami no Kakusei 
Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope International 	
Tales of Vesperia 
Totori no Atelier: Arland no Renkinjutsushi 2
Trinity Universe 
Trusty Bell: Chopin no Yume Reprise 
Two Worlds II
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom 	
Valkyria Chronicles 
Vandal Hearts: Flames Of Judgement 
White Knight Chronicles
Witcher 2
Witcher


Should be about everything that can be considered a rpg that's currently out.

Multiplatform crossed out.


----------



## Id (Aug 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Irrelevant       .



Hi old friend.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

NIER is also for 360


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> *Xbox 360*
> Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures
> Alpha Protocol
> Blue Dragon
> ...



List is lacking some, and some you have on PS3 are also for 360.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 19, 2010)

eh I perfer ps3 better exclusives and the one xbox   exclusive I wanted to play mass effect 2 is coming to ps3.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> PS3 wins by having Snake.



The worst MGS game is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Instead of negging me like a pussy you should have tried to argue with what I said.  I suppose the problem was you couldn't because what I said was fact not opinion.
> 
> Good day ass pained Xbro.



360 has exclusives. I'm so glad you're butthurt over rep because you probably wont get any for a while.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Id said:


> Hi old friend.


Hello


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 19, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> *360 has exclusives.* I'm so glad you're butthurt over rep because you probably wont get any for a while.





like what though?   besides gears and halo they dont have anything  really now the mass effect is going to ps3.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyclonic said:


> like what though?   besides gears and halo they dont have anything  really now the mass effect is going to ps3.



Forza
Fable
Rare's Stuff
Kinect Stuff
XBLA Indie titles
Tons of normal XBLA games
Japanese side-scrolling shooters
Project Gotham


----------



## Helix (Aug 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Forza
> Fable
> Rare's Stuff
> Kinect Stuff
> ...



Not like all of those and their rival counterparts can't be seen on PS3/PSN (except Fable/Rare's stuff).

Kinect - Move
P.Gotham/Forza - GT5


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> Not like all of those and their rival counterparts can't be seen on PS3/PSN (except Fable/Rare's stuff).
> 
> Kinect - Move
> P.Gotham/Forza - GT5



Yeah? You can say the same for PS3 stuff like Metal Gear, Killzone, inFamous and Uncharted, doesn't mean they aren't exclusives.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> The worst MGS game is nothing to be proud of.



and better then any of the 360 exclusives. 

Though I would say MGS2 is the worst MGS, which is like saying between Mario 64, Super Mario World, and Super Mario Bros 3 which is the worst.



> List is lacking some, and some you have on PS3 are also for 360.


Yeah I know, just showing they are more or less equal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Forza
> Fable
> Rare's Stuff
> Kinect Stuff
> ...



Forza is countered. Fable is exclusive people forget, many people also seem genuinely unhappy on how the second one turned out and dont think 3rd looks much better at this point. 

rare is kinda...dieing? i would say so

kinect? big deal? lol

psx classics and ps3 indie games

ps3 has better quality exclusives, imo. and xbox seems to be losing more and more in that department, as you can tell, mass effect is already coming to ps3, along with some others that have already come.

cool, you got your racing games, 2-3 shooters, and fable.


----------



## Helix (Aug 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Yeah? You can say the same for PS3 stuff like Metal Gear, Killzone, inFamous and Uncharted, doesn't mean they aren't exclusives.



Well, I just wanted to point out your list for 360 stuff seem rather lackluster, especially if you have to mention Kinect and XBLA titles. Most games nowadays are going more multi-platform and less exclusive. The exclusive ones (minus Killzone) you mention for PS3 at least seem more appealing to _me_ (emphasis on me).



Nova said:


> Forza is countered. *Fable is exclusive* people forget, many people also seem genuinely unhappy on how the second one turned out and dont think 3rd looks much better at this point.



Fable is just console-exclusive because it is also for the PC (only Fable 1 for Mac so far).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

Ps3 exlusives have much better scores and reviews compared to the ones mentioned for xbox, a lot fo the xbox ones are just being used as an example as "exclusive" and not really being mentioned for how good they are, but rather just that you cant find them on the ps3, most arent as high rated as games for ps3, and thats all that should matter.

If a game called Ghostbusters was exclusive on the xbox, i wouldnt consider it anything worth mentioning, no one besides kid would a give a shit about it, so no one would buy a xbox for that game.


----------



## Taki (Aug 19, 2010)

Halo Reach will demolish when it comes out.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 19, 2010)

ITT: People crying and murdering for black boxes that make you interact with your TV screen.

Most of the games are multi-platform, they seem pretty equal to me in that department, save for a few exclusives for both consoles. I own an Xbox 360 and play PS3 at my neighbor's. To be fair, I like PS3's exclusives better.

MGS and God of War. Despite liking the Xbox, I despise Halo. I know that the games I mentioned are very few to start a comparison, but I just lean to PS3. I'm entitled to my own opinion.

PS3 has Blu-Ray, X360 doesn't.

I like X360 controller more than the PS3's.

You pay for XBL, you don't pay for PSN. The equivalent of 4$ a month though, which I'm pretty sure isn't much out of your allowance/salary/where ever you get your money from, and the online experience is better IMO.

X360 has overheating problems, has a block just about the same size as the console for a power supply, and is more noisy while running.


I would say if I have to lean to one, it would be X360. I am a sucker for online gaming. You pick whatever you feel more comfortable.

One last golden advice: stay away from the rabid fanbases of both sides. Game consoles are for your free time enjoyment, not for endless debates of which is better.


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

I thinks its fair to assume the majority favor ps3, therefore, get a ps3.


----------



## Taki (Aug 19, 2010)

Majority doesn't matter. You want great online, get a 360. You want quality single player games, get a ps3.


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 19, 2010)

PS3 or gtfo


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Taki said:


> Majority doesn't matter. You want great online, get a 360. You want quality single player games, get a ps3.



Xbox may have a greater online but Ps3 online is still good as well and it's free i play MvC2 online most of the time and i don't notice any input lag or whatsoever it's as if i were playing offline, the same goes for the other games. So can i know why live is better?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2010)

Taki said:


> Majority doesn't matter. You want great online, get a 360. You want quality single player games, get a ps3.


They both have quality single player games.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG I thought I was the only one who hated MGS4 

I loved 1,2 and 3, but 4? oh man......


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

Does PSN have cross-game chat yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Does PSN have cross-game chat yet?



I believe it's exclusive to PSN Plus.


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 19, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> OMG I thought I was the only one who hated MGS4
> 
> I loved 1,2 and 3, but 4? oh man......





mystictrunks said:


> MGS2 is much better than Trainwreck Solid 4.



Do either of you have a soul?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Gil said:


> Do either of you have a soul?



Yes, its called Splinter Cell: Conviction

An actual Stealth Game


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

Gil said:


> Do either of you have a soul?



What do souls and liking bad melodrama, bullshit retcons and inconsistent character portrayals have to do with each other?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

Its still a good game. sorry the characters are inconsistent, lol, last i checked, the game was fun to play, all that matters


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 19, 2010)

Nova said:


> Its still a good game. sorry the characters are inconsistent, lol, last i checked, the game was fun to play, all that matters



Wait theres a gameplay to it?


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> What do souls and liking bad melodrama, bullshit retcons and inconsistent character portrayals have to do with each other?



I'm talking about MGO: 2


----------



## Taki (Aug 19, 2010)

Dokiz1 said:


> Xbox may have a greater online but Ps3 online is still good as well and it's free i play MvC2 online most of the time and i don't notice any input lag or whatsoever it's as if i were playing offline, the same goes for the other games. So can i know why live is better?



Your first sentence you say live is better. Why convince you when you already belive it?


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Yes, its called Splinter Cell: Conviction
> 
> An actual Stealth Game





That game can be run-and-gun just as well. There were better stealth elements in previous Splinter Cells. Yes, I know there are no-alert game modes in Conviction, but if you wanna go that route, MGS4 also had "The Boss Extreme." Most of the sequences in the story mode of Conviction required a lot less stealth and forced you to fight an onslaught of enemies. To be honest, most stealth games nowadays are becoming a mix of some stealth and full out attacking.

Note: I am not saying this in the standpoint of MGS4 being the best stealth game either.


----------



## Agent (Aug 20, 2010)

I have neither of them. But I'm planning on getting a PS3 in winter ;]


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 20, 2010)

Having played on both, I would say the PS3.

It was just more enjoyable for me as a whole, and most "big" platform games come out for both.  

It would really boil down to preference, but if I had to pick one for someone who hasn't had any experience with either, I'd say PS3 would be the wiser choice in the long run.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> @Sep
> MGS2 is much better than Trainwreck Solid 4.



I disagree and so does metacritic/ the general consensus amongst game critics.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I disagree and so does metacritic/ the general consensus amongst game critics.


They are all wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> They are all wrong.



Your face is all wrong.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2010)

I know, I tried to make myself ugly, it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Taki said:


> Your first sentence you say live is better. Why convince you when you already belive it?



It doesn't matter if it's better or not

I'd rather having a online that is already good for free than one that *might* be a little more better but you have to pay for it. 

Personnaly i've bought the PS3 for online and i don't regret it one bit. It's perfect for me, i've never had any issues, lag or whatsoever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I know, I tried to make myself ugly, it just wouldn't work.



Doesn't work like that, you can't do what's already done.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Doesn't work like that, you can't do what's already done.


You'd know from experience.

My Jenova bless your hideous face.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> You'd know from experience.
> 
> My Jenova bless your hideous face.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I disagree and so does metacritic/ the general consensus amongst game critics.



MGS2 = 96


MGS4 = 94


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Not about which is better, but that MGS2 is much much better then MGS4 or that MGS4 is even a bad game.

They are very close in score, with excellent scores, and it's the second highest ranked in the series unless we count the rereleases.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 20, 2010)

MGS2 is my favorite MGS of all series.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine too, but I haven't played all of MGS3 yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Mine too, but I haven't played all of *MGS3* yet.



That one is my favorite, Naked is the best Snake.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> MGS2 = 96
> 
> 
> MGS4 = 94



To be fair MGS4 has almost double the amount of reviews... Hardly a good comparison. I like all the MGS games, but MGS3 was definitely my favorite. MGS4 certainly had the best gameplay, but MGS3 had the best story, best setting, and best ending. MGS2 is super underrated by fans. It was the first MGS I played and I didn't mind Raiden at all. I thought it was cool to see Snake from a different point of view.


----------



## Bushin (Aug 20, 2010)

I was in the same dilemma as the OP. In the end, I just got both. Both consoles have their pro's and con's. If you can, get both. Its well worth it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I like all the MGS games, but MGS3 was definitely my favorite. MGS4 certainly had the best gameplay, but MGS3 had the best story, best setting, and best ending. .


----------



## smithsjhons (Sep 1, 2010)

I love Play Station 3. So list of Some Games are available in PLAY STATION 3

- Final Fantasy XIII
- God of War 3
- Heavy Rain
- The Last Guardian
- Red Dead Redemption 
- BioShock 2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2010)

Hardware wise, PS3 wins, PS3 also wins with first party support.

However 360 wins with third party support and a more cohesive online interface even though you have to pay


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan of the FPS genre. So I vastly prefer my PS3 and its far superior selection of other types of games.

additionally, great games like the mass effect series and portal 2, which everyone thought would remain 360 exclusives, are coming to the ps3. There isn't much on the 360 horizon that wont also be on the ps3. 

So if you only play FPS games and/or online support is a HUGE deal to you, go for the 360. Otherwise, PS3 is the better choice.

yes im biased.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 1, 2010)

PS3 is better. More reliable, and actually I'll say only that, because I realised everything was already said over and over and over again already in this thread.

//HbS


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2010)

Now I'm definitely saying ps3 is better because greedy fuckers like MS crank the price of XBOX live. 

Hey, if they vastly upgraded the Live, then I wouldn't bitch about it. But the fact that they are adding ESPN, facebook and all other useless tons of shitbricks that most of gamers does not need and charge us extra 10 bucks is just considered as an epic asshole move.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 1, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> PS3 is better. More reliable, and actually I'll say only that, because I realised everything was already said over and over and over again already in this thread.
> 
> //HbS



With the New Xbox 360 slim the more "reliable" statement goes out the window.


IF your friends have a 360 and you play multi player alot then get a 360.

I own all the systems. However, I been playing my handhelds ALOT more. This generation of console gaming is dry imo.

Also the statement regarding mass effect is incorrect. Only Mass Effect 2 is coming to PS3. Microsoft made a statement that Mass Effect 1 will be staying on Xbox 360.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

on all of you who asked what games i like it ranges from FPS to RPG and action. Ill pretty much look at anything, mostly ill get things that are highly recommended though.


----------



## Cash (Sep 2, 2010)

Get the system your friends have. playing with friends makes any game fun. most of my friends were PS3 but we all went to xbox eventually because the xbox online is just better. Until PSN gets a party system I wont play on it much. The games are mostly the same besides a few exclusives but most multi platforms look and run better on 360 besides a few.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll stick with the 360.

I don't like the PS3.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 2, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Get the system your friends have. playing with friends makes any game fun. most of my friends were PS3 but we all went to xbox eventually because the xbox online is just better. Until PSN gets a party system I wont play on it much. The games are mostly the same besides a few exclusives but most multi platforms look and run better on 360 besides a few.



my friends have the wii 

dont really want that quite yet


----------



## Мoon (Sep 2, 2010)

I owned both. I seriously see no dramatic difference. Just that PS3 lacks the ability to talk to your own friends in a party while playing online..thats all.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 2, 2010)

The PS3 is FAR better than the Xbox 360. The Xbox 360 itself is garbage. The only thing the 360 is better at is online, which should be better because it costs $50 bucks. If my friends weren't a bunch of cheap bastards, my 360 would be nothing more than a paper weight.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> The PS3 is FAR better than the Xbox 360. The Xbox 360 itself is garbage. The only thing the 360 is better at is online, which should be better because it costs $50 bucks. If my friends weren't a bunch of cheap bastards, my 360 would be nothing more than a paper weight.


I lol'd. What exactly makes the PS3 better? Games? No, Online? No.

It has nothing that really makes it special.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 2, 2010)

depends on your gaming preference, and what kind of gamer you really are...


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 3, 2010)

Gray said:


> I lol'd. What exactly makes the PS3 better? Games? No, Online? No.
> 
> It has nothing that really makes it special.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2010)

^Listen to this entirely unbiased man!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 3, 2010)

Gray said:


> I lol'd. What exactly makes the PS3 better? Games? No, Online? No.
> 
> It has nothing that really makes it special.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2010)

Gray said:


> I lol'd. What exactly makes the PS3 better? Games?* Yes*, Online? No.
> 
> It has nothing that really makes it special.



Fixed.



Click Einstein for the obvious.

Both have a great selection of games, but if you can't see the the PS3 has more quality exclusives, then you don't really like gaming.

What games are coming out for the 360 in the next year that I can't get on a PS3? Halo? Boring. Fable 3? Fable 2 was a huge disappointment. Name 5... cause I don't see any more. 

Whereas on the PS3's calendar there is... inFAMOUS 2, Killzone 3, The Last Guardian, Gran Turismo 5, Agent, Final Fantasy XIV, Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Little Big Planet 2, Motorstorm: Apocalypse,  Resistance 3, Ratchet & Clank: All4One, Socom 4, Twisted Metal, Yakuza 4, etc...

Not to mention all the PSN games like Journey and PixleJunk Shooter 2, or all the Move games like Sorcery and Heroes on the Move.

There really is something for everyone, and that's just not the case with the 360. More and more exclusives are migrating to the PS3 like Mass Effect 2 and Portal 2, and exclusive deals like the new Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath remake on PSN and the Medal of Honor/Dead Space limited editions are only on the PS3.

I like all the systems... but there's no question that the future is looking dimmer and dimmer for the 360 while it's only getting brighter and brighter for the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fable and Halo being boring is your opinion. Killzone 3 looks like the same garbage as 2. Agent looks like shit. FF14? Lolz. FF13VS will be out in 2-3 years. LBP2 will be as boring as 1. Socom? Since when has it been good...Twisted metal looks like ass.

See I can do it too. 

Regardless neither are above each other anymore. Shit I'm barely buying games for either one of my systems. Stick to renting till more quality games come out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 3, 2010)

Have to agree with Crazy. Most of ps3 exclusives are almost exactly like 360's exclusives. A bunch of rehashed titles.

This is why listing games for argument is just pointless. People can just claim that none of the games on the list are fun and exciting.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fable and Halo being boring is your opinion. Killzone 3 looks like the same garbage as 2. Agent looks like shit. FF14? Lolz. FF13VS will be out in 2-3 years. LBP2 will be as boring as 1. Socom? Since when has it been good...Twisted metal looks like ass.
> 
> See I can do it too.
> 
> Regardless neither are above each other anymore. Shit I'm barely buying games for either one of my systems. Stick to renting till more quality games come out.



I never said Fable is boring. I said that it was a disappointment. If you think an 8 hour game isn't disappointing after playing the first game then... ok.

You can do it too, but you make no sense at all. Nothing has been shown on Agent, so it can't look like shit. "lolz" isn't an argument. Socom has been good since it debuted. No one but you thinks LBP is boring. Nothing you say has any credibility, joke or not. 

Yes, Halo being boring is my opinion. Halo and Fable being the only noteworthy titles coming out is not an opinion. Unless you'd like to name some. Whether your looking forward to them or not, there are far more games coming out for the PS3... if you honestly aren't looking forward to any of them... why are you even playing games?

Just because you seem to just not like games in general, doesn't mean that the other millions of gamers wouldn't like the variety the PS3 offers. If you can name nearly as many upcoming titles for the 360 as I have for the PS3... cool, I'd love to play them. If you can't, then it's not just my opinion that the PS3 has more noteworthy games coming out... it's yours too.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2010)

The PS3 has free online, tons of more exclusives, Blu-Ray discs that do not get scratched and messed up easily, and is a more powerful console that does not have hardly any technical problems. The Xbox 360 has online you have to pay for, discs that get scratched and unreadable easily, an endless amount of technical problems, RRODs, and very few exclusives. You would be better off buying a PS3 or Wii before buying a Xbox 360. I own all three consoles so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

Lolz because counting FF14 as a good game is lolz worthy. Because agent sounds like meh, rockstar doesn't even give a shit about it since L.A. Noire is coming out. LBP sucked balls but if you liked it more power to you. Socom hasn't been good since socom 2. And even I'd argue that one was decent. 

I could care two shits about fable 3. I didn't like 1 or 2 much but I'm just saying that's our views, not the worlds. But I was just showing you how easy it is to throw games on top of games but what actually looks good? Out of your list I'd take Infamous, ratchet and clank, and resistance 3, that's it. 

Gears of war 3, kingdoms, project gotham racing 5, and kinect can also be added to 360 list. 

Not looking forward to much from either exclusive lineup. Looking forward to alot of Multiplat games though.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

the ps3. And I'm not going to support my argument with a mountain full of wall posts like the previous users above


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz because counting FF14 as a good game is lolz worthy. Because agent sounds like meh, rockstar doesn't even give a shit about it since L.A. Noire is coming out. LBP sucked balls but if you liked it more power to you. Socom hasn't been good since socom 2. And even I'd argue that one was decent.
> 
> I could care two shits about fable 3. I didn't like 1 or 2 much but I'm just saying that's our views, not the worlds. But I was just showing you how easy it is to throw games on top of games but what actually looks good? Out of your list I'd take Infamous, ratchet and clank, and resistance 3, that's it.
> 
> ...



Great, so people can either choose between all the games I listed, or the 4 you did. Your opinions aren't very popular. Everyone I've talked to loves LBP, there are tons of Socom fans, you can't say something that hasn't been shown sounds meh... etc... You obviously have a very narrow view on games, which most people won't share with you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't like LBP, it lacked substance, there was nothing that really immersed you into the game. It was essentially a party game where all you could do was 2D side scrolling. It also had a glorified customization and level design that would take too much dedication to make a decent level.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't like LBP, it lacked substance, there was nothing that really immersed you into the game. It was essentially a party game where all you could do was 2D side scrolling. It also had a glorified customization and level design that would take too much dedication to make a decent level.



I don't agree. I mean, if you only played the single player maybe... but people have created amazing levels online that are a blast to run through. Even if you don't have the will to make your own level, it's still awesome seeing what others have done.


----------



## Helix (Sep 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't like LBP, it lacked substance, there was nothing that really immersed you into the game. It was essentially a party game where all you could do was 2D side scrolling. It also had a glorified customization and level design that would take too much dedication to make a decent level.



Well, if you aren't a fan of platformers, maybe LBP may not be the game of choice. I'd need to know your definition of immersion, but it just about having fun. I, on the otherhand, loved LBP for its crazy amount of features and customizations. It can essentially be viewed as Gmod for console. I thought the story mode was pretty fun myself, but there are even more awesome user-developed stages. I never made a level, so you shouldn't have to either to get the most out of the game. So, to each his own.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

The game had me playing for only an hour at a time. It didn't have the drive I get from most games that makes me want to not put down the controller. I kind of felt the same way during Mario Galaxy 2 though. Maybe I just want more than run and jump in platformers. Right now I'm playing "Ratchet & Clank A Crack in Time" and loving it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The game had me playing for only an hour at a time. It didn't have the drive I get from most games that makes me want to not put down the controller. I kind of felt the same way during Mario Galaxy 2 though. Maybe I just want more than run and jump in platformers. Right now I'm playing "Ratchet & Clank A Crack in Time" and loving it.



I think you need to play a lot more user created levels. Some of the stuff people have created is nothing short of awesome. Sure jumping and running is the core of the game... but what you can do with those core mechanics is incredible. Try looking for levels that are molded after popular movies or games. A Dead Space and Silent Hill level come to mind. Those were amazingly designed. 

Ratchet and clank is a whole different beast(). It's 3rd person and in an open 3D environment. Maybe Little Big Universe on the PS4 will allow the creation of full 3D environments... Perhaps 2D levels aren't your thing.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

User created content isn't a selling point to me. To me it's just sort of this extra thing I don't care much about, when it comes to video games I get bored of the same game unless it's competitive. And a game like LBP demands you to put more time in to what I consider extra things in order for it to be worth it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> User created content isn't a selling point to me. To me it's just sort of this extra thing I don't care much about, when it comes to video games I get bored of the same game unless it's competitive. And a game like LBP demands you to put more time in to what I consider extra things in order for it to be worth it.



Well yeah... If user created content isn't your thing... you're not going to like a game that revolves around user created content. If you bought the game you should have known that's the main aspect of the game.

You don't really need to invest anything extra into the game. I have never created a level, yet I still got more than my money's worth out of the game. Playing other people's levels is a blast, and there are thousands of levels to try. I'm sure you could search for anything that interests you and there would be a level about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2010)

itt: retarded fanboys


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Great, so people can either choose between all the games I listed, or the 4 you did. Your opinions aren't very popular. Everyone I've talked to loves LBP, there are tons of Socom fans, you can't say something that hasn't been shown sounds meh... etc... You obviously have a very narrow view on games, which most people won't share with you.



6 games that are coming out within the next few months. Half the games you listed don't even have a release date...


I could give two shits if my views are popular or not. Your views on xbox are obviously not popular seeing as it's outselling ps3 the last 3 months.  

Out of my 8 people I know who played LBP one liked it and she likes it cause she loves creating the levels. Everyone else found it boring. Glad you liked it though, every game deservers some fans. 

Socom has fans holding on to hope the games will return to it's former glory of Socom 1-2. Did you play socom 3? or the last one? Ugh...

As for my views on gaming. Well played more games then I probably should have and now I just won't enjoy a game unless it actually is fun. Lots of shit games these days getting sequals.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 6 games that are coming out within the next few months. Half the games you listed don't even have a release date...
> 
> 
> I could give two shits if my views are popular or not. Your views on xbox are obviously not popular seeing as it's outselling ps3 the last 3 months.
> ...



That's 6 games the 360 doesn't have coming out in the next few months.

I swear if another person brings up sales... *SALES =/= SHIT*

Okami sold like shit and it was amazing. A lot of people didn't like Assassin's Creed(Although I loved it) yet it sold like crack. Sales does not indicate the quality of anything. The only thing sales measure is how good a game is advertised, and how many people are drawn into that games advertisement.

The 8 people you know don't hold a candle to the thousands of people still playing the game, perhaps even millions. The 20 people I know say they loved the game... There, I asked over twice as many people... so what. The people you know and the people I know obviously have similar tastes... doesn't do anything to indicate the quality of a game.

Many people loved Socom 3. Thousands of people still play it. The people you are referring to are the hardcore fans that can't accept change... and guess what, they are still playing Socom 2, 3, combined assault, and confrontation, because they are still good games, no matter how much changes. It's still SoCrack. If you don't like it that's fine. I don't expect you to. Socom is a very niche game, mostly for people that can't stand the retarded crap in MW games and the like. However, many, many people are still excited about Socom 4. Even if it's only 20,000 people... they still get the option to get it if they want. Not if they only had a 360 though.

Lot's of shit games... you mean like Halo and Fable? Seriously... What the fuck do people see in Halo Reach? It's going to be exactly the same as Halo 3 and ODST with a minor spin on it that makes it slightly different. Halo 3 had a terrible campaign... boring as shit, and ODST was only slightly more interesting. Reach isn't even following the book, which may have been amazing. Yes the online has a ton of incredibly well done features... but I don't need to play more of Halo 3 with a "Reach spin" on it. It's the same shit with 1 or 2 fundamental changes that will get boring after few weeks. 

Fable 1 was awesome. Fable 2 was short, boring, and completely disappointing... should I expect better from Fable 3? Maybe... but I don't. Those are the only 2 big 360 games I see on the calender in the near future... Yeah there are a ton of multiplatform games... but I can get those on my PS3... so why bother? 

Microsoft is even bumping the price of XBL... so yeah, why should I keep my subscription open, when there is nothing to play? Not to mention the ridiculous shit microsoft makes you overpay on. Their little hard drive is well over $100... I just got one for my PS3 for $60 and it has 500 gigs. MS's isn't even close, but because they're cheap assholes, you have to pay for their bullshit if you want more space.

We could talk about the ups and downs of both systems all day... in terms of games, If you can't see that there is more diversity, more exclusives, and more choice in the upcoming PS3 library... you must not be looking very hard. Even if you are not interested in a SINGLE one of those games, lots of other people will be. At least you, and they, have the choice to pick up the games if they want to. 

I'm done talking about the games. The proof is in the pudding. Look at the PS3 exclusives coming out, and the 360 exclusives coming out. Count um. Whatever. If you want to talk about other features of the consoles, like hardware. Cool. Games... look it up yourself.


----------



## Helix (Sep 4, 2010)

If you aren't indie then fuck you.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's 6 games the 360 doesn't have coming out in the next few months.
> 
> I swear if another person brings up sales... *SALES =/= SHIT*
> 
> ...



Are you getting mad? Come off as very agreesive in your post, we're just discussing games here :amazed

Those 6 games are coming out in the next few months, the ps3 games you listed don't start till early next year save for LBP2. So I expect to see some new exclusives from both sides soon enough. 

As for socom being good still, I can even understand 3 but confrontation? Come on man...did you play that piece of shit. 

Wasn't impressed with reach's beta either. Hoping to enjoy the single player though but that's about it. As for a few tweaks for the series well can say the same about most of the sequels you listed. Won't stop me from buying ratchet and clank/infamous 2/resistance 3 though. 

As for which system has better game arguement like I said it all comes down to personal choice. Say you like infamous and don't care for titles like halo, fable, alan wake, mass effect, and so on that are on 360, still quality games and worthy of playing on the system but if someone only likes infamous then they won't give a shit  So all I'm saying is either is really impressive at the moment. 

Again I don't think either has one over the other at this point, just comes down to which games you want to play. I'd say either choice is good cause the multiplat games coming out look great. Vanquished, assassin creed, fallout, yeah it's all good! 

I however have a ps3/wii/360 so I'll be getting everything that looks good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2010)

It's pretty obvious PS3 has had better exclusives in the past and upcoming ones.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2010)

Another unbiased combatant has entered the ring!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> It's pretty obvious PS3 has had better exclusives in the past and upcoming ones.





Hangat?r said:


> Another unbiased combatant has entered the ring!



HA! The truth has no bias 

IF you somehow happen to not like ANY PS3 exclusive and love ALL the 360 exclusives... cool, more power too you. I don't see how you can like gaming and that would be true however. I wouldn't think you'd have even tried any of the game's on the PS3 because you probably don't have a PS3.

In terms of Hardware, the PS3 obviously wins in most categories. In terms of online... well the 360 has more features... but it costs money AND the price is being raised. I'd say it comes down to what you're friends are playing on. If you tend to play with strangers rather than friends than the PS3 would be the better choice because all the bells and whistles on the 360 are made for friends to communicate.

u mad?


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 4, 2010)

I chose PS3 over 360 since i have a PC that can run everything on high. PC + PS3 combo has a larger library of games than PC + 360 combo (seeing how I can get most games on 360 for ether PC or PS3).

Also if we are talking about playing something online. PC > everything else. I mostly use my PS3 for single player games and offline multiplayer with friends (fifa, tekken, etc.)

So at least I would say PS3 comes out as a clear winner for people that already have a decent PC.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

Xbox 360 ftw.

So many more people play XBL than PSN and I find it more fun. 

I don't give a shit about blu-ray either because I don't buy movies and my Xbox has never fucked up on me :/.


----------



## Helix (Sep 4, 2010)

Hollowized said:


> I chose PS3 over 360 since i have a PC that can run everything on high. PC + PS3 combo has a larger library of games than PC + 360 combo (seeing how I can get most games on 360 for ether PC or PS3).
> 
> Also if we are talking about playing something online. PC > everything else. I mostly use my PS3 for single player games and offline multiplayer with friends (fifa, tekken, etc.)
> 
> So at least I would say PS3 comes out as a clear winner for people that already have a decent PC.



You win.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2010)

I just don't get the arguments one would have to say the Xbox 360 is _better_ than the PS3. This isn't 2007 anymore, where that actually held true. '08 and '09 were great for the PS3, where we got so many good exclusives, where as Xbox was stuck with Halo, Gears, Mass Effect and Fable. Now ME2 is coming to the PS3, and Microsoft still hasn't moved past Halo, Gears and Fable.

PS3 has dispatched into so many genres unlike Xbox which _only_ has shooters, well, bar Fable. PS3 has the better games overall as should be seen by the public when it caters to pretty much anyone's preferences, ranging from Little Big Planet to Metal Gear Solid 4 and they were both released in 2008. The amount of exclusives after that just erupted.

The only, and I mean *only* thing someone could possibly have to argue over, is the online. Yes, it is more stable, but does PSN really... lack in anything? Content? Make users for all three major regions, EU, US and JP  Lag? Varies A LOT. Uncharted 2 has a really stable online, and if I might add, subjectively of course, one of the best online games I've played.

What else is there to cover... Hardware? lol.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Xbox 360 ftw.
> 
> So many more people play XBL than PSN and I find it more fun.
> 
> I don't give a shit about blu-ray either because I don't buy movies and my Xbox has never fucked up on me :/.



More people isn't always a good thing. If i have to hear another smart ass kid... 

I find the PS3 community to be more mature. Sure there is always a few kids, but for the most part there are much less on the PS3, at least in my experience.

You might want to start giving a shit about Blu Ray because games are going to get more and more condensed on the 360. More and more games are needing to use multiple discs on the 360 and the visuals and audio are going to start to suffer from being compressed.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I just don't get the arguments one would have to say the Xbox 360 is _better_ than the PS3. This isn't 2007 anymore, where that actually held true. '08 and '09 were great for the PS3, where we got so many good exclusives, where as Xbox was stuck with Halo, Gears, Mass Effect and Fable. Now ME2 is coming to the PS3, and Microsoft still hasn't moved past Halo, Gears and Fable.
> 
> *PS3 has dispatched into so many genres unlike Xbox which only has shooters, well, bar Fable.* PS3 has the better games overall as should be seen by the public when it caters to pretty much anyone's preferences, ranging from Little Big Planet to Metal Gear Solid 4 and they were both released in 2008. The amount of exclusives after that just erupted.
> 
> ...



Testicles. That is all


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

Better is completely subjective when talking about a game. Anyone who says otherwise can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Better is completely subjective when talking about a game. Anyone who says otherwise can go fuck themselves.



Better? Yes. More of them? No. I can count the amount of 360 exclusives in the near future on 1 hand.


----------



## Taki (Sep 4, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You might want to start giving a shit about Blu Ray because games are going to get more and more condensed on the 360. More and more games are needing to use multiple discs on the 360 and the visuals and audio are going to start to suffer from being compressed.



The only 2 example I know of this are ME2 and FF13. That is because they both are a plethora of content. 

If getting up after 6 hours of gameplay, you find it a physical pain to get up for 10 seconds to change a disk is going to be a console-deciding factor, then thats a problem.

Besides, its not like all of the holiday blockbusters for both systems have multiple disks.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Taki said:


> The only 2 example I know of this are ME2 and FF13. That is because they both are a plethora of content.
> 
> If getting up after 6 hours of gameplay, you find it a physical pain to get up for 10 seconds to change a disk is going to be a console-deciding factor, then thats a problem.
> 
> Besides, its not like all of the holiday blockbusters for both systems have multiple disks.



The new Castlevania will also require more than 1 disc and it won't stop there. It's just not convenient to have more than 1 disc. If someone said you can have a car and a boombox, or a car with a built in radio... why choose the car and the boombox?

It's also going to become an issue with visual and audio compression like I said. Eventually it will make a big difference in the quality of games on the 360.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 4, 2010)

will go with PS3, more variety.


----------



## Taki (Sep 4, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> It's also going to become an issue with visual and audio compression like I said. Eventually it will make a big difference in the quality of games on the 360.



I dont see that happening anytime soon. Only due to the fact that when a multiplat game comes out, the video review sites claim no visual difference.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Taki said:


> I dont see that happening anytime soon. Only due to the fact that when a multiplat game comes out, the video review sites claim no visual difference.



Thus the "going to _become_" part of the issue. Games like Metal Gear Solid 4, Mass Effect 2, and Killzone 2 would have to be highly compressed onto a single DVD. In fact it would take more than 4 DVD's to put MGS4 on the 360 without compressing anything. It's also why ME2 is on 2 discs for the 360, and will likely be on one for the PS3 completely uncompressed.

I can only imagine how a game like the next Elder Scrolls will fit onto a DVD for the 360.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Better? Yes.



The only part I read, as it's the only part that addressed what I said.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> More people isn't always a good thing. If i have to hear another smart ass kid...
> 
> I find the PS3 community to be more mature. Sure there is always a few kids, but for the most part there are much less on the PS3, at least in my experience.
> 
> You might want to start giving a shit about Blu Ray because games are going to get more and more condensed on the 360. More and more games are needing to use multiple discs on the 360 and the visuals and audio are going to start to suffer from being compressed.



Yea but I either just take my headphones off or mute everyone. I never talk. I used to but it just got lame real fast. The only time I do is when I'm playing with a friend and even then I use party chat.

But I'll start to worry about Blu-Ray when I really need it


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2010)

One of these days i was at a game store, and i saw a mom talking about buying a videogame for her son to the guy who works there, and then he told her "Xbox 360 is better than PS3."

My thought was "That's up to the person's opinion. Don't state it as a fact when you're actually selling it. "


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2010)

Quality is subjective as well. Exclusives are losing their value anyway as more and more companies are deciding to release on multiple platforms. 

And believe it or not, there are people willing to buy a 360 just for Halo or Gears. Just as there were many people I knew who bought a PS3 for only FFXIII (before multiplatform announcement). And these people usually don't give a darn about any other games out their.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Quality is subjective as well. Exclusives are losing their value anyway as more and more companies are deciding to release on multiple platforms.
> 
> And believe it or not, there are people willing to buy a 360 just for Halo or Gears. Just as there were many people I knew who bought a PS3 for only FFXIII (before multiplatform announcement). And these people usually don't give a darn about any other games out their.



Of course it is. However, a bigger quantity means more choice in what people can be subjective about. The PS3 has had more quality exclusives going by the critical reception than the 360 has. Yeah, reviews are only opinions... but If almost every critic generally agrees that a game is awesome... that count's for something... and it usually means the game will appeal to a lot of people.

Also, while 3rd party exclusives are dwindling, Sony has an amazing first party lineup... games that have no chance to go multiplatform like Uncharted, Killzone, Twisted Metal, Socom, etc. etc. These game's are also unavailable on the PC unlike pretty much every 360 "exclusive".

Microsoft doesn't have anywhere close to the first party support that Sony does.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2010)

You act like I'm arguing for the 360 or something


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You act like I'm arguing for the 360 or something



I'm not arguing, I'm just replying to your post. The topic is 360 vs. PS3. I assumed you were on topic, and replied. 

You act like I'm arguing against you or something


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2010)

Well then this is a waste of time. *Goes back to play Uncharted 2*


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Well then this is a waste of time. *Goes back to play Uncharted 2*





Goooood. GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Uncharted 2's single player >>> ALL.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uncharted 2's single player >>> ALL.



Watch . I dare you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 5, 2010)

I want a new Jak and Daxter, with no vehicles and no guns


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I want a new Jak and Daxter, with no vehicles and no guns



I second this


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't, 2nd and third jak >>> first one.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I don't, 2nd and third jak >>> first one.



People... people... It doesn't matter... We all know who the king's of platformers are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2010)

Personally I prefer the PS3 over the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> People... people... It doesn't matter... We all know who the king's of platformers are.



I'd put sly over R&C and I don't even like Sly as much as Jak so nope  All 3 are seriously good tho.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'd put sly over R&C and I don't even like Sly as much as Jak so nope  All 3 are seriously good tho.



I'd put it -

Sly
R&C
J&D

But yeah I agree, all are amazing. I just like the characters and gameplay better in R&C than in J&D.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> I'd put sly over R&C and I don't even like Sly as much as Jak so nope  All 3 are seriously good tho.



We need a new Sly Cooper


----------



## Eternal Pein (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a 360 and really wouldnt care which one i had anyway


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 6, 2010)

I prefer the sony play station 3, do i need to say why? Free online network baby!


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 6, 2010)

When I said the Xbox 360 itself is garbage, I meant the actual system. No one can deny that it's a piece of shit. It's breaks far too frequently for something worth $299. I've had my PS3 since launch and it's never had a problem. I'm currently on my 4th 360. Not to mention the system breaks your games too. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> When I said the Xbox 360 itself is garbage, I meant the actual system. No one can deny that it's a piece of shit. It's breaks far too frequently for something worth $299. I've had my PS3 since launch and it's never had a problem. I'm currently on my 4th 360. Not to mention the system breaks your games too. It's ridiculous.



maybe thats just bad luck on your part, i had mines for a year now, no problems yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah Jak, where is my ps3 Jak game? 

So we can get another 10/10 game.


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Sep 6, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> maybe thats just bad luck on your part, i had mines for a year now, no problems yet.



Chances are, anyone who buys a 360 will end up either buying another one or having to use their warranty to get a replacement. Every single one of my friends are at least on their second Xbox. I doubt you'll find anyone who still has the 360 they bought on the launch date.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> When I said the Xbox 360 itself is garbage, I meant the actual system. No one can deny that it's a piece of shit. It's breaks far too frequently for something worth $299. I've had my PS3 since launch and it's never had a problem. I'm currently on my 4th 360. Not to mention the system breaks your games too. It's ridiculous.



Truth, it's ridiculous how much it breaks. Hopefully my slim won't share the same fate.


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2010)

So for an RPG player would you recommend PS3??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> So for an RPG player would you recommend PS3??



Neither. Get a DS or PSP for epic RPGS.



Though I prefer 360 for the RPGS just because of Lost Odyssey. But I got my PS3 simply for White Knight Chronicles which is coming to PSP so now I feel bad 


ALso the new Xbox360  is reported to be the best built 360. I have yet to hear any heating problems about that system so if the new user wants a 360 they should not have the same problems like we had.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 6, 2010)

Fat Free Milk said:


> Chances are, anyone who buys a 360 will end up either buying another one or having to use their warranty to get a replacement. Every single one of my friends are at least on their second Xbox. I doubt you'll find anyone who still has the 360 they bought on the launch date.



Ive had my 360 for 2 years and it still works like brand new. People just dont take care of their system well is all but then again most 360 run differently so I guess Im one the lucky ones 



Keiichi Song said:


> So for an RPG player would you recommend PS3??



There are more RPGs on the 360, but there are also some good ones too on PS3 like Demon Soul.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

^Nah I took care of both my 360's, they just stopped working.


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks 4 the advice!!!


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 6, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Nah I took care of both my 360's, they just stopped working.



You didnt perhaps put your 360's on a standing position did you?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm on my second 360, the first one I had was a launch 360. I remember seeing the RROD when I was playing Oblivion


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> You didnt perhaps put your 360's on a standing position did you?



Nope. I know how to take care of my systems, xbox 360 just one faulty piece of shit. Not to say PS3 is perfect, working in a gamestore we got plenty of them back too. But it's all good, sell broken systems for 100 for broken parts is still decent.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

When I moved into my college dorm my siblings convinced my parents let them keep my ps3 so I could focus on schoolwork. But my roommate brought an 360 so it wasn't really much of a deal.

He's got all your standard 360 games, which works great for him because he loves the FPS genre. unfortunately I don't, so I'm just hoping that Mass Effect and Red Dead Redemption can keep me entertained until thanksgiving when I get my ps3 back.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 7, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> So for an RPG player would you recommend PS3??



Depends on your taste.

Lost Odyssey, Mass Effect, and Tales of Vesperia on the 360.

Valkyrie Chronicles, Disgaea 3, White Knight Chronicles, and Demon Souls on ps3.

Everything else is multiplat.


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I play my 360 like 20 times more than my PS3 because i *prefer Live over PSN* ... if you can't decide then go with whatever most of your friends have



You make an important point. Different people play for different things. From all that I've seen, I will concede the 360 is superior for online play. Unfortunately, I'm mostly a solo player, so that fact doesn't really move me as much as it would others.

That, and when I go multi-player, I do it in my living room. With IRL friends. And pizza and carbonated beverages. 

Sadly, BOTH systems tend to be lacking in that regard, and although an old-school Nintendo fanboy (yes, I confess), I just can't get with the Wii's "party game" direction. 



Hangatýr said:


> The only ones that are allowed to open their fucking mouths are PS360 owners, everyone else needs to get the fuck out.



Most ignorant post yet, even more so than most fanbois. The word "recession" mean anything?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2010)

Does the phrase 'existed pre-recession' register in your head? Even with the recession it's still easy as shit to be able to afford both of them.

Why yes, it is ignorant to state that only those that have experiences on both sides of the arguement can form an accurate opinion. Gosh darn it all the heck!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had both.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 10, 2010)

princearmor said:


> The xbox 360 is better than The PS3. Because With the Xbox you can connect your Windows PC to the console and view pictures, play movies and MP3 music.The Xbox Live service is the online experience Is The Best I ever had.With the free Silver membership you can talk to your friends no matter what you with your friends are doing gold.
> You can play a game and your friend is watching a movie, and you can just pull up your friendlist and talk away.



Or you could...you know...buy a telephone...

It is a gaming machine not a chatroom.



/thread


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 10, 2010)

Pretty stupid picture.....

Many RTS and FPS that run better on PC than consoles. Mouse + KEYBOARD will pwn console controls for MOST games. Only Halo and the Condemned series come to mind when I think of console shooters. There's some platformers on the 360 I want to play and Sony has lost so many exclusive games that it's not really even a question of which console anymore IMHO. Plus the POS has a 1 year warranty. At least MS gives you 3 and if you buy it second hand and you get RROD, MS will STILL fix it for free... I can provide a link of how to get it fixed for free if you want...

You can't run linux on the new PS3, which is such BS considering thats why many people bought them in the first place. Bluray isn't that big of a deal for since I'd rather have a set top box that does netflix and bluray. Sony's product quality for mechanimcal devices sucks, so I don't feel like having a dead bluray drive like all the other sony POS I've owned. 

The fact that Dell has the 360 4gb arcade for $170 + tax:


plus the fact that you can mod just about any laptop drive (WD seems to work well) to work (I'd go 250gb since that's the standard and you'll have fewer issues w/ MS shutting down your drive): 

that I can't see spending the money on a PS3 period. 

I'd also rather support American companies, but that's not really a relevant argument. 

There's also no Wii + PC tier.... which actually is legit since the games are so different.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 10, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> Pretty stupid picture.....
> 
> Many RTS and FPS that run better on PC than consoles. Mouse + KEYBOARD will pwn console controls for MOST games. Only Halo and the Condemned series come to mind when I think of console shooters. There's some platformers on the 360 I want to play and Sony has lost so many exclusive games that it's not really even a question of which console anymore IMHO. Plus the POS has a 1 year warranty. At least MS gives you 3 and if you buy it second hand and you get RROD, MS will STILL fix it for free... I can provide a link of how to get it fixed for free if you want...
> 
> ...





Delicious Xbro tears.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

An unbiased list by a truly objective individual!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> An unbiased list by a truly objective individual!



"Secret" 

I didn't make that list.


----------



## Helix (Sep 10, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Or you could...you know...buy a telephone...
> 
> It is a gaming machine not a chatroom.
> 
> ...



Omnipotent Tier here. Feels good, man.

So, why is this thread still active? There is too much rage in here to be a constructive thread, which makes it almost pointless to argue anything.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, all of that was trolling...

Not really useful information at all...

I've never used xbox live, so I can't honestly comment on people talking over mics. 

I picked an American console over a Japanese Console. That's how I see it. I'll support my country first.... I wonder how heated people will get over that.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 11, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> Well, all of that was trolling...
> 
> Not really useful information at all...
> 
> ...



Not heated... but it is stupid. I'll just point out two reasons why, even though there are many more...

A) Microsoft screws people as much as they can, so why should anyone support them and their overpriced products? Ex. Their new 360 HDD costs way more than the 500 gig HDD I just got for my PS3... and it doesn't even have as much space... but because Microsoft only lets you use their overpriced crap that breaks anyway...

B) Buying a PS3 in a U.S. store is still helping the U.S. economy...


----------



## Helix (Sep 11, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> Well, all of that was trolling...
> 
> Not really useful information at all...
> 
> ...



Not like there isn't a Sony USA or anything.

Or a Microsoft Japan.

Either way, that's kind of a silly reason to pick one console over another.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 11, 2010)

PS3..it only does everything..

though I do have an Xbox360, I never really go into it apart from the occasional Gears of War..plus, Uncharted, GOW, Infamous & Killzone stole my heart..2011 is gonna be crazy on the PS3 btw..

I still prefer the PS2/Dreamcast/Xbox times..

Nowadays, most games only have multiplayer online..how is it that I can play with total strangers on the other side of the world and I can't play with my friends in my living room?..In an effort to become more sociable gaming became less sociable..the irony.. 

And the d/l content bullshit..I mean c'mon these developers are charging for extra costumes and shit..They used to be unlockables...

Xbox is cool..but I refuse to pay for a service the competition is offering for free, plus, the LIVE price just went or will go up  another 9.99...that's bullshit..

These next gen consoles are all about ripping the consumer for every coin and MS does that more often than Sony does so..

PS3 FTW!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not heated... but it is stupid. I'll just point out two reasons why, even though there are many more...
> 
> A) Microsoft screws people as much as they can, so why should anyone support them and their overpriced products? Ex. Their new 360 HDD costs way more than the 500 gig HDD I just got for my PS3... and it doesn't even have as much space... but because Microsoft only lets you use their overpriced crap that breaks anyway...
> 
> B) Buying a PS3 in a U.S. store is still helping the U.S. economy...



True. However, you would want your exports to out do your imports of products.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not heated... but it is stupid. I'll just point out two reasons why, even though there are many more...
> 
> A) Microsoft screws people as much as they can, so why should anyone support them and their overpriced products? Ex. Their new 360 HDD costs way more than the 500 gig HDD I just got for my PS3... and it doesn't even have as much space... but because Microsoft only lets you use their overpriced crap that breaks anyway...
> 
> B) Buying a PS3 in a U.S. store is still helping the U.S. economy...



Every company screws people, am I right? Find one that doesn't...

I've never had good luck with Sony products, especially mechanical electronics like CD/DVD drives. I won't touch them. I know as many people w/ dead PS3s as RROD 360s and at least RROD was covered under warranty. The PS3 owners were SOL & JWF. All of them ended up paying double the cost where as the 360 owners were only out of a console for 3 weeks or so.

I can drop a 250gb drive into my 360 for $45. I just have to flash it. It's easy. The cost of the external drive is crazy, but you don't have to buy it if you do a little reading.

PS3 120gb = $300
Xbox 360 250gb = $300
What rip off?



Helix said:


> Not like there isn't a Sony USA or anything.
> 
> Or a Microsoft Japan.
> 
> Either way, that's kind of a silly reason to pick one console over another.



I'd rather support an American company over Japanese. That's why I don't own a Japanese vehicle either. Toyota's arrogance left a bad taste in my mouth. Sony's the same way. It's one thing to over charge like MS (as if Sony isn't, they are like the APPLE of the East), but to drop features (linux support) which is why people and even the US military bought them is actually illegal. There was a class action lawsuit against Sony over this, at least one was filled. No clue what turned out, but that is strikingly worse to me. The linux support was actually a reason I was going to get a PS3... Go figure they'd cut that out....

As for "Sony of America", all that money still ends up going back to the CEOs in Japan. Same as MS of Japan, it comes back to the States. It's political BS to stick the name of the country you're selling to in front of the name. I'd prefer "Sony of Japan in America." As if it's American... give me a break.




I also basically agree w/ point blank cero...

I miss the good ol' days, although dreamcast/ps2 is not the old days. I'm thinking Nes/master system, 16 bit era and the onset of 3D. After PS1/Saturn/N64, everything basically went down hill...

Every game is the same, they are easy and dumbed down. Most kids today can't handle Contra or even Super Mario World 3. It's "too hard."

Wow, the graphics are amazing... GTFO, who cares? Quality matters.... There's just no innovation these days. Every shooter I pick up feels like one I've played before. Sticking a number on the end of a name doesn't mean it's a sequal, just more of an expansion pack....

I have yet to see another RTS like homeworld.... That was original.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 11, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> Every company screws people, am I right? Find one that doesn't...
> 
> I've never had good luck with Sony products, especially mechanical electronics like CD/DVD drives. I won't touch them. I know as many people w/ dead PS3s as RROD 360s and at least RROD was covered under warranty. The PS3 owners were SOL & JWF. All of them ended up paying double the cost where as the 360 owners were only out of a console for 3 weeks or so.
> 
> ...



I won't even get into this because you really have no idea what you are talking about. Do some research and maybe we'll talk. If you pay $300 for a HDD on a PS3 you're a fucking moron. I got a 500 gig for $60. You won't find that on the 360 because you can only buy what Microsoft wants you to buy. 

I'm especially not going to get into the American products>other products...

I can't even put a facepalm picture big enough to describe that one. I guarantee you half the products you use and eat don't come from America... so what? If the Japanese came up with a cure for cancer would you deny it because it wouldn't be supporting your country? Just stupid excuses to not buy a good product. Your friends all damaged their PS3's themselves, because the YLOD is covered by a warranty. The failure rate on the PS3 is not even slightly close to the 360's.

Ignorance is bliss I suppose.

Although in this case Ignorance is missing out on some of the best games of this generation.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

PS3 warranty is 1 year. 

XBox 360 warranty is 1 year, or 3 years if you experience RROD: 

My friend's PS3 was over a year old, so no warranty. That's how Sony rolls. To say they broke their own consoles is based on what? You're assuming a lot there... No one beat the console with a hammer, just had a PSU die, which seems odd since he keeps it in a well ventilated area.

As for a "cure" for cancer, not even a good metaphor.... The fact that you said "a cure," as in one, is enough to ignore that statement altogether. 

As for $300 for a 160gb (I was wrong about it being 120gb), where can you typically find it cheaper? I have seen them go for $250 if you can catch a deal, but that's it. I never said a hdd itself costs $300... we're not talking 120gb+ ssd here. 


Again, as for the "expensive" MS HDDs, just follow this:


Costs a lot less and takes about 20min to 30min.


"BEST" is subjective. Since so many games are cross platform, I don't see a need to pay more for a console that will have basically same games. It's not like the 16 bit or 32bit era where there were real division between consoles and you could justify owning all of them.

Yes, there's some console exclusives, but I haven't seen or played any that gave me that "wow" feeling. The last console that did that for me was the Dreamcast and neither system is that. 

Tell me one worthwhile PS3 exclusive game that, in your opinion, is worth getting a PS3 for? I'm honestly curious to see what you have to say... I haven't seen much that's worth it to me.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 11, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> XBox has more FPS games. But the PS3 is simply better than the shitbox.



Nice debate there you fanboy piece of shit.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Sep 11, 2010)

FPS belong on PC. Very few FPS games do well consoles. That's why there's no cross platform 360 / PC gaming b/c PC gamers would own console kids. 

Remember this? 

I recall reading an article that basically said PC gamers would dominate, so I think that's why it was cut, amazingly... keyboard & mouse are still #1 in my book for FPS.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2010)

I like em both.
At first I liked 360 , but since I'm getting a PS3 now ..


----------



## Rannic (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks at Poll

Yes.......it's all going according to plan


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 12, 2010)

well i know the first thing im buying if i get either would be ff13. 

ive wanted to test out infamous which i know is a ps3 exclusive.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 12, 2010)

people who vote against the ps3 are racist and against freedom


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2010)

Four months and still deciding?


----------



## Rannic (Sep 12, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> people who vote against the ps3 are racist and against freedom



 What the fuck?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome said:


> Four months and still deciding?



more like broke.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 12, 2010)

lol

everyone knew it was going to turn into a console war thread


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2010)

Its too bad 360 has sold so much more


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Its too bad 360 has sold so much more



no it hasn't. PS3 has caught up in sales, in terms of total sales they're only down 2 or 3 million.


----------



## Taki (Sep 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> no it hasn't. PS3 has caught up in sales, in terms of total sales they're only down 2 or 3 million.



Thats alot.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> no it hasn't. PS3 has caught up in sales, in terms of total sales they're only down 2 or 3 million.



I wonder how many people have more than one xbox360. I get the feeling its a lot these days. Or are on their second 360.
I only say this because the gap with multiplatform sales has now become minimal.


----------



## Chibi Ninja (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm surprised Xbox is lagging behind in the poll with a large margin. I mean, seriously, everything's going in favour with the Xbox 360.

Examples? Kinect, Online gaming, exclusives and the list goes on.

But the main thing is the future of these game consoles. There you have the Kinect- no controller... nothing! just pure physical body.

And then you have that Playstation Move... an upgraded version of the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> well i know the first thing im buying if i get either would be ff13.
> 
> ive wanted to test out infamous which i know is a ps3 exclusive.



Infamous is crazy good/fun. Underrated. Great game, can't wait for the sequel..



Bleach said:


> Its too bad 360 has sold so much more



No it hasn't PS3 caught up..they're are 2/3 millions apart..and considering the rate at which both consoles are selling, most estimations say PS3 will be on top by 2012..

Most xbox exlusives have gone multi-platform..they basically have Gears and Halo but Halo's chapter will be done with Reach and there is so much you can do with Gears..plus LIVE price is going up and MS' Kinect campaign isn't doing too well amongst the gaming community..MS biggest mistake is not owning enough developing studios..they relied too heavily on 3rd party studios which are now recognizing the PS hardware and are going multi-platform..

PS has the games and most recently they have been attempting to improve their Online experience..Things are going Sony's way..



Taki said:


> Thats alot.



Not really if you consider how far apart they were...Alot of gamers and studios are switching sides lol..

E.g. :


*Spoiler*: __ 





> In perhaps the most surprising reveal of Sony’s E3 keynote speech, Valve boss Gabe Newell walked on stage and announced that Portal 2, will also be coming to the Playstation 3 console.
> 
> This means of course, that the title won’t be exclusive on the Xbox 360 as previously thought – but theres more. Newell revealed that through added content exclusive to the Playstation 3, it will make *Portal 2 on the PS3, the most superior version out of all three platforms* – his words not ours.
> 
> ...






I have both..but honestly, like I said if it wasn't for the occasional Gears the xbox would be stuffed away..To a new buyer I'd recommend the PS3 because they have a 'better' roster of games coming up..seriously..




Chibi Ninja said:


> I'm surprised Xbox is lagging behind in the poll with a large margin. I mean, seriously, everything's going in favour with the Xbox 360.
> 
> Examples? Kinect, Online gaming, exclusives and the list goes on.
> 
> ...



There is alot wrong with your post..you know..

for example, the Kinect isn't going down well with the great majority of gamers..The lack of buttons don't really help for an in-depth experience..that prompted MS developer Kudo Tsunoda to consider implementing the Xbox's controller into future titles for Kinect..

So basically they started with a 'controller-less campaign'' and now they are backtracking it because the PS MOVE has been gathering support/momentum because it is as fun as the Wii but more accurate..


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The future of Kinect won't be entirely controller-free, either. While Sony has taken shots  at the Kinect's lack of button input, Tsunoda says that "it's not like we're trying to take controllers out of the equation." While the current library is focused on an entirely controller-free experience, Tsunoda says that "games that involve both controllers and Kinect as well are totally possible."
> 
> Kudo Tsunoda






MS is kinda lost right now..They need to regroup and rebuild..

But W/E, to each one their own..both are good..and both are entertaining..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a reason the Xbox sells more, harhar.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 13, 2010)

PS3 all the way, baby!!!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 13, 2010)

Chibi Ninja said:


> I'm surprised Xbox is lagging behind in the poll with a large margin. I mean, seriously, everything's going in favour with the Xbox 360.
> 
> Examples? Kinect, Online gaming, exclusives and the list goes on.
> 
> ...



Kinect looks absolutely retarded.  If you are an 8 year old loli who likes to play Kinectimals great.  But if you have any intention of playing real video games Kinect is awful.

Playstation Move on the other hands looks like it is going to be very useful on a number of REAL games.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2010)

Chibi Ninja said:


> And then you have that Playstation Move... an upgraded version of the Nintendo Wii.



They're perfecting the Wii


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm.... they're pretty close in my book.

*Checks Holiday list*

Every PS3/Xbox game I am looking to get is on both systems, except Fable 3.  So I guess i'll go with 360.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to play the next Kingdom Hearts game, and that's most likely going to be a PS3 exclusive.

So, yeah. Choice was made for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2010)

Taki said:


> Thats alot.



Not really, I mean they're in the 40 millions - that is pretty close to even. 

You also have to take into account that the X-box came out 1 year earlier, and sold a lot more than the PS3 the first two years they clashed. So the PS3 is definitely gaining more momentum than the 360 is. Not to mention the 360 beaks down a lot more than the PS3, so it is possible that people have had to rebuy their 360s due to an expired warranty.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 13, 2010)

On a scale of gayness Kinect is somewhere in between women's basketball and watching paint dry.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2010)

Motion controls are gay, the only Wii games I like are the ones where you hold the controller sideways or limit movement to a wrist flick.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> On a scale of gayness Kinect is somewhere in between women's basketball and watching paint dry.



Watching paint dry is gay?

I think you have a warped definition of the word.



> But I don't see how 360 has everything going in favor when it comes to exclusives...



A simple google search will show you that the 360 has far more exclusive titles.  We can argue over the quality of those exclusives (Like I think Halo is a giant pile of shit) but you are putting up some intentionally misleading info there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2010)

Hollowized said:


> > # Dance Central
> > # Dance Dance Revolution Universe
> > # Dance Dance Revolution Universe 2
> > # Dance Dance Revolution Universe 3
> ...



                                                 .

Can't rep you again. Need to spread it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I want to play the next Kingdom Hearts game, and that's most likely going to be a PS3 exclusive.
> 
> So, yeah. Choice was made for me.



Your really waiting for KH3 on the PS3? lol wow. Just like when people thought FF13 would not go multi plat. Then it did. Then they said it would never come out in Japan on 360. It did. FF13 versus will follow suite.

Btw, Ps3 is never going to catch up to 360 in America in terms of sales. 22 million to 13.5 million. Then when you look at the Wii at 30 million and the DS at 42.3 million they make the HD consoles look like a joke lol.


*EDIT*

Also, Mass effect 1 is a 360 exclusive.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 13, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I want to play the next Kingdom Hearts game, and that's most likely going to be a PS3 exclusive.
> 
> So, yeah. Choice was made for me.



You make a great point


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't expect KH3 till at least 2012-2013. You decided yet Tsukiyo? Honestly, both systems have great games so unless you're a graphics whore (the difference isn't omfg great anyway), just pick the system with the games you're more interested in playing.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Don't expect KH3 till at least 2012-2013. You decided yet Tsukiyo? Honestly, both systems have great games so unless you're a graphics whore (the difference isn't omfg great anyway), just pick the system with the games you're more interested in playing.



Yeah eventually ill find a way to get a PS3. Though reading all you peoples rants about which is better was amusing  

getting ps3 for KH, god of war and infamous mainly.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 14, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Exactly. You can post numbers all you want... but if you want to say the 360 is more exclusives than the PS3 then you also have to state the fact the there are more quality PS3 exclusives then on the 360 according to the numbers..
> 
> If you want to go by numbers, then look at the review scores for all the exclusive games... Metacritic has posted it 100 times... the PS3 exclusives score higher in greater numbers.
> 
> If you don't want to use both sides of the number game, don't start at all.



Quality of exclusives are entirely subjective, while Quantity is not.

I would say that Dead Rising is superior to any PS3 exclusive by a fairly wide margin.

Most people would say that Halo + Gears of War are better than the PS3 equivalents like Resistance and Killzone 2.  (I would say that Gears of War is the only decent one, the others are all shit)

But then you have some PS3 ones like Valkyria Chronicles and Heavy Rain that are quite good, but are very niche games, and the people who actually appreciate them to the degree they should be are relativly few.

And then there are games like GTA IV that are massively overrated by the "professional" reviewers.  Kissing the ass of Rockstar and the series' massive popularity and sales numbers I assume.  I can't imagine in what absurd reality GTA IV is better than Bioshock.

Trying to parallel this type of variety with everyone's different opinions on each individual game is futile.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Quality of exclusives are entirely subjective, while Quantity is not.
> 
> *I would say that Dead Rising is superior to any PS3 exclusive by a fairly wide margin.*
> 
> ...





If you are trolling, then congratulations for getting me to respond. If you are serious then you are insane.  Implying Dead Rising is even in the same galaxy as games like Metal Gear Solid 4, The Uncharted series, Demon's Souls or God of War 3 is comical.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 14, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> If you are trolling, then congratulations for getting me to respond. If you are serious then you are insane.  Implying Dead Rising is even in the same galaxy as games like Metal Gear Solid 4, The Uncharted series, Demon's Souls or God of War 3 is comical.



Yeah. Insert similar response here.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 14, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> If you are trolling, then congratulations for getting me to respond. If you are serious then you are insane.  Implying Dead Rising is even in the same galaxy as games like Metal Gear Solid 4, The Uncharted series, Demon's Souls or God of War 3 is comical.



Not at all, the only one that would have been close would be God of War 3, had it kept its momentum from the first half into the second.

Uncharted is a great looking game, but not much else.

Demon's Souls... that's just funny.  Being difficult doesn't make an average game good.  It only makes it appeal to a smaller or different niche of players.

Metal Gear Solid 4 is a game that is outweighed 10-1 with cutscene shit which unless you have an intricate knowledge of the series will make no sense.  Not to mention it is many times more action than tactical espionage now, which was kind of the series hallmark.

While I personally love MGS4 (I've dressed up as MGS charecters to anime conventions before...), I wouldn't advise anyone who has not played all the primary previous games to pick it up.  And I am sure everyone who fits that criteria already did pick it up.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 14, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Not at all, the only one that would have been close would be God of War 3, had it kept its momentum from the first half into the second.
> 
> Uncharted is a great looking game, but not much else.
> 
> ...





I can't even dignify this with a real response.

Your opinion is yours... but I'd bet my life it's one of the smallest minorities of an opinion, ever.

As much as I'd love to rip this apart... lawlcat will suffice.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 14, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> As much as I'd love to rip this apart... lawlcat will suffice.



Have at it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2010)

it's a pretty juvenile thing to say you'll rip his opinion apart. what are you going to do to counter his argument? quote other people who gave those games more credit than he did?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> it's a pretty juvenile thing to say you'll rip his opinion apart. what are you going to do to counter his argument? quote other people who gave those games more credit than he did?



If you'd like. It wouldn't be that hard to find someone that agrees MGS4 or GOW3 is better than Dead Rising. Like I said, it's his opinion... but I don't think many people would agree that DR is better than every PS3 exclusive there is... in fact, I'd bet that he's the only one that believes that other than fanboys.

He didn't even have an argument. It was a baseless opinion. 

Ex:

"Uncharted is a great looking game, but not much else."

Counterargument:

Umm... No?


----------



## Helix (Sep 15, 2010)

Isn't Dead Rising 2 going multiplatform?

Well, I am getting it for PC anyway.


----------



## Random (Sep 15, 2010)

What if i have both


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you'd like. It wouldn't be that hard to find someone that agrees MGS4 or GOW3 is better than Dead Rising. Like I said, it's his opinion... but I don't think many people would agree that DR is better than every PS3 exclusive there is... in fact, I'd bet that he's the only one that believes that other than fanboys.
> 
> He didn't even have an argument. It was a baseless opinion.
> 
> ...



And that's my point. I dont get how quoting someone elses opinion would counter his opinion. Why does it matter that you can find more people who like God of War and Metal Gear Solid than Dead Rising (and GOW and MSG are franchises with multiple games and are obviously marketed better than Dead Rising so even then it's not a great example).

I could probably find more people who like NFL Madden than they like Earthbound, but I'm not going to look lowly at someone just because they think Earthbound is better.

It's not to say that I agree with his opinion, but some of you guys are going in loops. 



> Ex:
> 
> "Uncharted is a great looking game, but not much else."
> 
> ...


Well, you implied that you would rip it apart, so have at it.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Isn't Dead Rising 2 going multiplatform?
> 
> Well, I am getting it for PC anyway.



Yep, I still havn't decided which i'll get it for.  Both my PS3 and Xbox are close to going tits-up, so i'll probobly get it for whichever one I end up replacing first.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> And that's my point. I dont get how quoting someone elses opinion would counter his opinion. Why does it matter that you can find more people who like God of War and Metal Gear Solid than Dead Rising (and GOW and MSG are franchises with multiple games and are obviously marketed better than Dead Rising so even then it's not a great example).
> 
> I could probably find more people who like NFL Madden than they like Earthbound, but I'm not going to look lowly at someone just because they think Earthbound is better.
> 
> ...





There is nothing to argue. I'm not going to sit here and write a paragraph for every PS3 exclusive(apparently all of them) that he believes is not on par with... Dead... Rising.

First off, he's obviously not played every PS3 exclusive, as he just got Demon's Souls last week. Secondly, he doesn't point out WHY DR is better. Baseless opinion is baseless.

 Like I said, lawlcat will suffice.

I'm not going to argue with you, over why I'm dismissing his baseless, ridiculous, and unshared opinion. If you agree with him, then sure, I'll explain why that's a terrible view. Otherwise...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> There is nothing to argue. I'm not going to sit here and write a paragraph for every PS3 exclusive(apparently all of them) that he believes is not on par with... Dead... Rising.
> 
> First off, he's obviously not played every PS3 exclusive, as he just got Demon's Souls last week. Secondly, he doesn't point out WHY DR is better. Baseless opinion is baseless.
> 
> ...



Well, if you're not going to "argue" with me, then don't argue my points in the same post. Chose one or the other. 

Don't talk big by claiming you can "refute" his opinion (when we all know that you're merely going to quote other peoples opinion, like you've been doing the past 10+ pages as if things like sales really matter to an individual) when you can't next time. If you believe his opinion was baseless, then I don't get why you even taunted him. 

Also lolcats hasn't been funny since...well it's never been funny. But I suppose you will refute that opinion too .

And as I implied before, I'm curious to why Dead Rising is not as good as some of the other PS3 games. I don't see why you would need a paragraph for every exclusive to debate the point that Dead Rising is better than any PS3 title, logically you would only need to bring up why one PS3 exclusive is superior. For arguments sake, assume that I share the same opinion of Cardboard Jewsuke.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Demon's Souls... that's just funny.  Being difficult doesn't make an average game good.  It only makes it appeal to a smaller or different niche of players.



Confirmed for casual-tier.

I only even named the top 5 or so ps3 exclusives that are superior to Dead Rising.  Other than MGS4,Uncharted/s,Demons Souls,God of War 3, there is also inFamous and Killzone 2 which are superior to Dead Rising.

Pretty much every one of these games other than Demons Souls has a superior storyline to Dead Rising.

Each and everyone one of them has considerably more gameplay depth which is not arguable. The extent of which in Dead Rising is what item you are going to throw at the next pointless zombie.

Dead Rising is awesome though if you are brainless and don't like to have to think at all while playing a game.  Which does apply to most of America's youth.  You can basically just run up and mash buttons against the zombies.  Try that type of shit in Demons Souls and see how long you last with mindless button pushing.

Also graphically Dead Rising is a joke compared to the aforementioned titles.  It basically looks like a PS2 game.

Honestly it doesn't even deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as these games.

The actual best 360 exclusive is probably something along the lines of Gears of War 2.  Which is a very mediocre shooter.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, if you're not going to "argue" with me, then don't argue my points in the same post. Chose one or the other.
> 
> Don't talk big by claiming you can "refute" his opinion (when we all know that you're merely going to quote other peoples opinion, like you've been doing the past 10+ pages as if things like sales really matter to an individual) when you can't next time. If you believe his opinion was baseless, then I don't get why you even taunted him.
> 
> ...



Ok, for arguments sake.

Why is Metal Gear Solid 4 infinitely better than Dead Rising?

I'll just break it into the categories of my reviews for simplicity:

Visuals - All you have to do is compare one gameplay video, or even a screenshot from each game to see that MGS4 blows DR out of the water in terms of visuals. Not only does it have the advantage of being a newer game, it also has the advantage of being one of the best graphical examples of the PS3's power. There are 5 very distinct chapters, each with a unique graphical feel. The animations are top notch, the textures are great for the most part, and the character models are still some of, if not, the best in the industry. DR looks like an upscale title for the original Xbox. It's got some cool animations and lots of enemies on the screen at once... but nothing in it comes close to the scale and variety in MGS4.

Audio - MGS4 has some of the best voice acting in the business, as is with all the MGS games. The dialogue is emotional when it has to be, and funny when it can be. The music is on par with that of a Hollywood blockbuster, as it is orchestrated by none other than Harry Gregson Williams. The sound effects are all great. In DR we get terrible voice acting... terrible dialogue... music that doesn't stand out... and pretty good sound effects. Again, nothing on par with MGS4.

Story - I'm not even going to begin to explain why MGS4 has a better story than DR. If you honestly think an apocalyptic mall zombie story holds a candle to even the opening segment of MGS4 in terms of story telling... You're not worth arguing with.

Gameplay - MGS4 is the pinnacle of stealth action gameplay. You can play it stealthy or go with all out action and still have just as much fun. You can kill everyone in sight, or never kill a single enemy. The streamlined camouflage system, merchant/upgrade system, and all the refined gameplay elements from past MGS games make this a blast to play. DR is fun throughout the experience, for the most part. However the controls are sluggish and the AI leaves much to be desired. The exact opposite is true for MGS4. Great controls and awesome AI. Mowing down zombies is fun for a while, but once your tried all the weapons... it's just the same thing over and over again... The camera idea is not terrible, but it's not really that enjoyable, and there are some major problems in the game, like the time limit, that really drag it down. Broken record... It's fun, but nothing in DR matches the variety, refinement, and choice in MGS4's gameplay.

Entertainment Value - MGS4 is a long game by today standards. It can last about 20-30 hours depending on how fast you run through the levels, and there are tons of easter eggs to find. Each of the 5 acts has a different feeling to the gameplay, and nothing ever gets old. Not to mention the online mode that may be an acquired taste, but at least it's an option, unlike DR. No online, an actual time limit on the game, and not much in the way of variety beyond the different weapons, make up DR.


There... happy? You got me to spend 5 minutes of my life, explaining why DR is not even in the same ballpark as MGS4... no quotes... no sales stats... just opinions and observations. It may all just be opinions in the end, but there is at least some justification for mine now...

Please... anyone, give me some reasons you think DR is better than MGS4 or ALL the PS3 exclusives out there... I could use a good laugh.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 15, 2010)

Opinion vs. opinion.

So what if some people think DR is better? I constantly deal with SE fanpricks thinking every FF titles are the best RPG of all time compared to other RPGs.

But yeah, saying DR is better than every single ps3 exclusives is pretty ludicrous, but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 15, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Opinion vs. opinion.
> 
> So what if some people think DR is better? I constantly deal with SE fanpricks thinking every FF titles are the best RPG of all time compared to other RPGs.
> 
> But yeah, saying DR is better than every single ps3 exclusives is pretty ludicrous, but hey whatever floats your boat.



Yeah, I wouldn't even care if he said DR is better than MGS4... I'd disagree for the reasons I posted, but at least it's just a single game that many people have different opinions of depending on their love for the series. Saying DR is better than ALL the PS3 exclusives is like saying the earth is till flat... sure there are some crazy people that still believe it... but no one listens to them.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## stavrakas (Sep 15, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I would say that Dead Rising is superior to any PS3 exclusive by a fairly wide margin.



WTF did I just read?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 15, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ok, for arguments sake.
> 
> Why is Metal Gear Solid 4 infinitely better than Dead Rising?
> 
> ...



 Yes,  I am happy.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes,  I am happy.



Aww hellz yeah :mj


----------



## Gallant (Sep 15, 2010)

A few years ago it would have been the 360 you should get. I see the PS3 taking the lead now unless Microsoft creates stronger and more first party titles. Funny enough they could probably learn from Nintendo on that front. They have opposite problems imo.



Random said:


> What if i have both



Laugh at the fanboys waging war on each other.


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 16, 2010)

I was debating whether or not to get a PS3 or 360 and this thread leaned me towards a PS3. However, one of the games I wanted, Bayonetta, is supposed to be bad on the PS3. Do games released for both systems play better on the PS3 or 360?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Usually better on 360 when there is actually a difference. Most games it's like "Hey theres 1 less pixal!" and shit like that. But yeah Bayonetta is much better on 360. Fallout 3 aswell.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 16, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> I was debating whether or not to get a PS3 or 360 and this thread leaned me towards a PS3. However, one of the games I wanted, Bayonetta, is supposed to be bad on the PS3. Do games released for both systems play better on the PS3 or 360?



They play the same if I'm not mistaken..However there is a notion that the graphics are slightly superior on a PS3, though I'm not sure that has been confirmed..I heard it's a barely noticeable difference still..

I bought bayonetta today..waiting on delivery..



crazymtf said:


> Usually better on 360 when there is actually a difference.



Most people I know say Arkham Asylum is superior on the PS3..I played on both systems and didn't see/feel no difference..So I don't reckon that statement that is usually better on one or the other is true..


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Usually better on 360 when there is actually a difference. Most games it's like "Hey theres 1 less pixal!" and shit like that. But yeah Bayonetta is much better on 360. Fallout 3 aswell.



Fallout 3 is the same on both systems now that PS3 has the all the DLC.

Final Fantasy XIII runs considerably better on PS3.

Bayonetta does run better on 360 though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 16, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> They play the same if I'm not mistaken..However there is a notion that the graphics are slightly superior on a PS3, though I'm not sure that has been confirmed..I heard it's a barely noticeable difference still..
> 
> I bought bayonetta today..waiting on delivery..
> 
> ...



A lot of early mutiplatform games were superior on the 360, but now there all pretty much the same. For every Bayonetta there is an Oblivion.

In Batman AA's case I think people think the PS3 version is superior to the 360 version because of the free Joker DLC and I have to agree. If it cost money, like Mafia II's exclusive PS3 DLC... It's not a good reason to say it's superior, because it's also more money. But free DLC is a big plus, especially one as fun as the Joker DLC.

Also, the controls are better on the PS3 in my opinion, but that is entirely subjective. I simply prefer the DS3 for 3rd person games. Especially ones that require platforming. Just feels better to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Fallout 3 is the same on both systems now that PS3 has the all the DLC.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIII runs considerably better on PS3.
> 
> Bayonetta does run better on 360 though.



Nope Fallout ran better on 360 and far less lock ups *Ps3 version froze few to many times for me and my friend. * 

FF13 does look better on ps3 for sure. 

@Controls - Shooters on 360 >>> PS3
Platformers on 360 = PS3
Fighters on ps3 >>>> 360. 

That's how I always viewed the controls for both.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 16, 2010)

The D-Pad for the 360 is utter garbage though. They are releasing a new controller to rectify that but man... took so damn long. Thankfully, any game I use a D-pad for, I'd use the arcade stick anyway.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2010)

PS3 is better it has more to provide than the 360


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fighters on ps3 >>>> 360.



Moot point as far as controller is concerned because an arcade stick or at least a fightpad should be used for both consoles. Online functionality seems to be better on the 360 for most fighters, though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Moot point as far as controller is concerned because an arcade stick or at least a fightpad should be used for both consoles. Online functionality seems to be better on the 360 for most fighters, though.



Not really. A lot of people would rather not pay for an arcade stick just to casually play fighters. You don't have to be completely dedicated to fighting games to enjoy them. Some people don't even like using sticks. 

Just because you are so "l33t" at fighting games and it's "sticks of GTFO" for you, doesn't mean that's how everyone else feels. In fact I'd bet most people playing most fighting games online are not using a stick.

For YOU it's a moot point. For thousands of others that agree with you, it is also a moot point. However there are just as many, if not more people that find it an important feature to have a GOOD d-pad, rather than a dysfunctional POS that got stuck on the 360 pad.

You forget that a good d-pad also makes for better controls in 2D games like Braid and Trine. Or for not accidenlty activating night vision when you just wanted to change your fire rate in shooters.

There's no excuse for that horrible d-pad on the 360. Hopefully the new controller will fix it for good. However, it seems to be adding new problems... black and white buttons? Yeah it looks nice, but people are used to the color scheme and now certain games that use color prompts like Indigo Prophecy will be more confusing then they have to be to new players.

Oh well.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 13, 2010)

I like xbox 360. I think it is better than PS3, beacuse I have many friends in real life playing xbox 360 online, I am always playing with my friends on xbox 360 Live. I enjoy myself many times and it's a lot of fun.

I also prefer the Xbox 360 controllers. They seem easier to use and not as akward as the PS3 controllers.  Graphically I think they are similar except the Xbox 360 in my experience has better brightness by default. The Xbox 360 games also seem to come out quicker that PS3 from what I can see. When in Game store there are always more people at the Xbox games section than the PS3 section.

Microsoft are also the first out of the gates with the Kinect module, and now it's catch up time for Sony & Playstation.

As Xbox 360 has been my choice for many years now... it's not to say the others are rubbish.  It just means there has been no need to change to PS3.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

In terms of exclusives PS3 has more that interests me, only 360 games I'm truly interested in that PS3 doesn't have is Mass Effect 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

PS3 again.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd pick the Xbox 360 over the PS3 any day. Xbox 360 simply has more to offer me than that console.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 14, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> ​



The PS3 wants to become ugly, outdated, and less reliable?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Has Sony tried to become like Nitendo with the Playstation Move?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2010)

^Yes, it's sort of a duh.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The PS3 wants to become ugly, outdated, and less reliable?



My 5 year old white 20gb 360 is perfectly fine  Sure I might be afraid of it dieing every time I turn it on, but that's part of the excitement.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The PS3 wants to become ugly, outdated, and less reliable?



Both consoles are outdated.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 15, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The PS3 wants to become ugly, *outdated*, and less reliable?


How is it outdated?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 15, 2010)

You dont know how a 5 year old console is outdated? hmm


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2010)

God the 360 sucks


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 15, 2010)

PS3 ->  <- Xbox 360

*Spoiler*: __ 



10....
*Spoiler*: __ 



9....
*Spoiler*: __ 



8....
*Spoiler*: __ 



7....
*Spoiler*: __ 



6....
*Spoiler*: __ 



5....
*Spoiler*: __ 



4....
*Spoiler*: __ 



3....
*Spoiler*: __ 



2....
*Spoiler*: __ 



1....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you ready?
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 15, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> Microsoft are also the first out of the gates with the Kinect module, and now it's catch up time for Sony & Playstation.



Nobody is trying to catch up to Kinect.  It works like shit and has no games that anyone over the age of 3 wants to play.  It is a giant leap towards the death of gaming.  

This is reality.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 15, 2010)

I fully agree with the post above.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> PS3 ->  <- Xbox 360
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



haha that was pretty good...but im gonna have to go with the ps3 even though i love both systems almost equally.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 15, 2010)

Dexter said:


> You dont know how a 5 year old console is outdated? hmm


5 year old console that can pretty much do what ps3 does most of time? 

LOL...

Yup, outdated indeed.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 15, 2010)

Xbox 360 vs PS3 controllers


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 15, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> God the 360 sucks



This is the best answer.


----------



## Master Chief 117 (Nov 15, 2010)

Gaystation 3!

Xbox 360 is the best!!!


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 15, 2010)

You know PlayStation Move is a copy of the wii.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> You know PlayStation Move is a copy of the wii.



It's a perfection of the wii!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2010)

The world of gaming would be better off without motion controls tbh.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 17, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> How is it outdated?






But srsly. It's outdated because it lacks Blu Ray. Notice how more and more games on the 360 are needing more and more discs to play them? 

I also noticed that you didn't dispute the ugliness and unreliability of the 360...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2010)

^ unreliable? maybe the old models. Ugly? I disagree, i prefer its look to the Playstation Grill. I honestly don't care about what a system physically looks like, it could look like a rock and I wouldn't care, as long as the games it plays are fun.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 17, 2010)

Xbox thoroughly trashed and blown to smithereens?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2010)

That guy sounds like he was just trollin', still somewhat funny though.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 17, 2010)

lol Calling it worse than the dreamcast counts as trolling. it was entertaining to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 17, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ unreliable? maybe the old models. Ugly? I disagree, i prefer its look to the Playstation Grill. I honestly don't care about what a system physically looks like, it could look like a rock and I wouldn't care, as long as the games it plays are fun.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think a picture really counts as a rebuttal. Note how I said that the old models are mostly unreliable, the new slim isn't and you posted a pic of an old 360.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I don't think a picture really counts as a rebuttal. Note how I said that the old models are mostly unreliable, the new slim isn't and you posted a pic of an old 360.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2010)

God I love this shit so much


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)

This is what PS3 can do:
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuzAc5yR1YU[/youtube]

This is what Xbox can do:


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol, so is this the official console war thread?

Only retards take pride in *objects*.

Notice how the people with both consoles are just sitting back, laughing their asses off.

I wonder where the PC vs Mac thread is....


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol, so is this the official console war thread?
> 
> Only retards take pride in *objects*.
> 
> ...



Well your probably the only one laughing your ass off in this thread......


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol, so is this the official console war thread?
> 
> Only retards take pride in *objects*.
> 
> ...



Alright, maybe the thread derailed enough that it should get closed. I can agree with that. But the baiting was uncalled for.

Also? I don't know. I peruse every console and portable device, and plenty of computers, including macs, and I still feel very strongly about some vs others.

Not going to add wood to the fire at this point, though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol, so is this the official console war thread?
> 
> Only retards take pride in *objects*.
> 
> ...



Only insecure fools pretend to be philosophers.

See, it's pretty easy coming up with such a bold, deep, and thoughtful statement. Oh wait...

The Mac vs. PC thread doesn't exist because there is no competition between the two. In terms of gaming, a Mac is simply a joke compared to a PC. Need proof? Look no further than the Mac game section at your local electronic/game store... then proceed to laugh.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Only insecure fools pretend to be philosophers.
> 
> See, it's pretty easy coming up with such a bold, deep, and thoughtful statement. Oh wait...
> 
> The Mac vs. PC thread doesn't exist because there is no competition between the two. In terms of gaming, a Mac is simply a joke compared to a PC. Need proof? Look no further than the Mac game section at your local electronic/game store... then proceed to laugh.



Would it have been preferred if I acted like the regular internet troll?

Also I meant Mac vs PC in terms of normal functionality, not in terms of gaming. But yes, PC is more adept for gaming, which can't be argued. But don't put your entire being and soul into such a debate just because of pride in technology.

Philosopher btw?

Justify why you feel so strongly about the console war then

please, enlighten me oh exalted one


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Would it have been preferred if I acted like the regular internet troll?
> 
> Also I meant Mac vs PC in terms of normal functionality, not in terms of gaming. But yes, PC is more adept for gaming, which can't be argued. But don't put your entire being and soul into such a debate just because of pride in technology.
> 
> ...



Oh course my curious young peasant!

I feel strongly about this "war" because I find it to be extraordinarily amusing. I have an opinion on the matter... but the real fun comes from exaggerating that opinion in such a way that others feel compelled to argue with me. What's more is that I know I am right. How do I know such a thing? well because it is my personal taste... and to deny a persons taste is to deny them life itself, but I digress.

Is there anything else I can answer for you commoner?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2010)

So, you're in the argument/war just to troll?

then you aren't really apart of it then

well, cheers to someone who isn't a complete tard in this thread

so did the OP even end up getting either console?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol, so is this the official console war thread?
> 
> Only retards take pride in *objects*.
> 
> ...



I don't get wrapped up in this nonsense, I just blow kisses to my SNES before I go to bed at night. pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 18, 2010)

Seriously though

thread should be closed as I've given my response in this thread and should be followed by everyone. Don't agree? Not my problem


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2010)

^ I agree, threads like these never go past peoples opinions and thus true arguments are non existent.


----------



## I Love Akatsuki (Nov 18, 2010)

It's awesome! 
(Click here)


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 18, 2010)

^
LOL! Rep +


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 18, 2010)

I love when these guys come out and make horribly flawed arguments about how great their console is.  

The simple fact is 360 has no games that can't easily be played elsewhere.  I used to own a 360, as soon as Ninja Gaiden and Bioshock came to PS3 I sold it.  There was no point to having it anymore.  

Microsoft simply has no good first party devs.

Then you look at PS3.

Metal Gear Solid 4
Uncharted
Uncharted 2
God of War 1-3
Demons Souls
inFamous
Killzone 2-3
Gran Turismo 5
Final Fantasy Versus 13.

If you want to play the best games you have to have a PS3.  There really is no opinion to that.  It is simply a fact.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 18, 2010)

*Playstation 3 Slim Unboxing* (YouTube)

Views: 367,986
Likes: 6,552
Dislikes: 278



*Xbox 360 Slim Unboxing* (YouTube)

Views: 1,174,565
Likes:14,996
Dislikes: 736 

Xbox 360 >>> PS3


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> I love when these guys come out and make horribly flawed arguments about how great their console is.
> 
> The simple fact is 360 has no games that can't easily be played elsewhere.  I used to own a 360, as soon as Ninja Gaiden and Bioshock came to PS3 I sold it.  There was no point to having it anymore.
> 
> ...



Wow, cmon brah. Not only has that game not come out, but it likely isn't going to be anything special. You really couldn't think of another title to put instead of that?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 18, 2010)

Synthetickiller said:


> . *MGS4 is NOT my type of game*. .



Stopped reading right here.



Violent By Design said:


> Wow, cmon brah. Not only has that game not come out, but it likely isn't going to be anything special. You really couldn't think of another title to put instead of that?



Why?  It looks great and is being developed by the only talent Sqaure Enix has left in Nomura.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)

Versus XIII is a revolutionary RPG so far as it holds by its name ^-^


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Stopped reading right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It looks great and is being developed by the only talent Sqaure Enix has left in Nomura.



The past final fantasies have been crap, I wouldn't put that on the same list as Gran Turismo 5 and Uncharted.

Not to say that the new one will be bad for sure, just doesn't really deserve to be up there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The past final fantasies have been crap, I wouldn't put that on the same list as Gran Turismo 5 and Uncharted.
> 
> Not to say that the new one will be bad for sure, just doesn't really deserve to be up there.


The new one isn't turnbased, its pure hackn slash gameplay. Also has mature themes in it


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2010)

It's also not out, so making an accurate judgment is impossible.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 18, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> The past final fantasies have been crap, I wouldn't put that on the same list as Gran Turismo 5 and Uncharted.
> 
> Not to say that the new one will be bad for sure, just doesn't really deserve to be up there.



FF 12 and 13 are indeed crap, won't argue with that.  

Versus 13 appears to be an open world with a badass main character who fucks shit up with swords and telekinesis.  Also it is directed by Nomura who made Kingdom Hearts and has designed most of the great FF characters.  

From what I have seen so far it looks great.  That could change and it could blow, but thus far it looks quite impressive.

Also the fact that it isn't being gimped like FF13(notowns) was to be ported to 360 is encouraging.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2010)

I will admit from the looks of things, it should be far better than 13. I never bothered with 12 so no opinion there.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 18, 2010)

Eh this might be too late to post, but if you guys want to know anything about Versus click on the link in my sig to the discussion thread =/


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 19, 2010)

Xbox 360:
_Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Halo 3
Halo 3: ODST
Halo: Reach
Mass Effect_

PlayStation 3:
_Killzone 2
Little Big Planet
Metal Gears Soild 4: Guns of the Patriots
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves_

Screw it, it's too hard.  Their tied for me personally.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2010)

If you want a good FPS games, go for XBox 360

If you want a good RPG, Action Adventure games, go for PS3

If you want a shitty kiddy games, go for Wii

If you want any games to stop you feeling fucking bored during the trips, go for DS

If you want a social life, stop buying any games!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 19, 2010)

Get both.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 19, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Get a PC and a PS3 and become part of the True Master Race



Fixed that for you.


----------



## sunlight (Dec 7, 2010)

here it goes
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJw9sbOTsc[/YOUTUBE]

I own neither of console but if i gonna buy i'll buy ps3 coz i don't wanna buy 3-4 xbox360 in a year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2010)

Killzone is a trillion times more fun then COD or halo.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2010)

Lmao,        no.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting a PS3 this Christmas. PS3 has God of War 3,so automatic win.


----------



## DgM (Dec 7, 2010)

Nonono TehDeadPixel pretty much sums up the PS3vs360vsWii console war here.
Watch from 7:25
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwAi9ozxs0o&list=SL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riamu (Dec 7, 2010)

Xbox 360 because of all its exclusives.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 7, 2010)

Get a wii just to piss off the fanboys in this thread.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 7, 2010)

I choose PS3 because of how alot of the JRPG companies prefer that console over Xbox 360 =D


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Funny last I counted XBOX 360 has more JRPGS


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Funny last I counted XBOX 360 has more JRPGS



Versus XIII =P


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

1 JRPG makes it better? 

Especially 1 RPG that will probably fail to live up to expectations like the last few FF game for everyone. Though I have very little expectations of FF these days that I enjoy em for the most part


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> 1 JRPG makes it better?
> 
> Especially 1 RPG that will probably fail to live up to expectations like the last few FF game for everyone. Though I have very little expectations of FF these days that I enjoy em for the most part


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Riamu said:


> Xbox 360 because of all its exclusives.



0/10 Failed Troll.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao irony.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2010)

Why is thread regularly bumped? They should close this shit it's the same thing over and over.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2010)

Why isn't this thread locked?

Simple.

It's called "Quarantine."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

Your mom....


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Why is thread regularly bumped? They should close this shit it's the same thing over and over.


----------



## Penance (Dec 8, 2010)

..........................


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Dec 8, 2010)

Why does it always have to be a battle with you guys? 

Just give it a rest already.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2010)

Real men are competitive.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm looks like a hack and slash. Awesome. FF gameplay is never my problem though, it's shitty kiddy stories are.



Nomura - "This will be the darkest Final Fantasy Story throughout the series"


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha dark to him is probably "Make him upset at the world and add a little blood" I want a Mature story. Or atleast one that entertaining. FF13 dialog = watdafuk?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Haha dark to him is probably "Make him upset at the world and add a little blood" I want a Mature story. Or atleast one that entertaining. FF13 dialog = watdafuk?



FF13 was not made by Nomura, it was made by a director who sucks. I wouldn't underestimate the story if I were you because this director is heading towards a more mature field of story content.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2010)

Michael Packter says theres is going to be a price drop on 360 and PS3 next year to $200 for the core models.

So my answer will soon be both.

Trust the Pac-man.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Its only now that the ps3 is better thanks to a price drop on there part.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 8, 2010)

Implying price has anything to do with which console is superior.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> FF13 was not made by Nomura, it was made by a director who sucks. I wouldn't underestimate the story if I were you because this director is heading towards a more mature field of story content.



Since he hasn't been able to make a mature story yet I have my doubts.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 8, 2010)

Well I guess over half of the naruto forums are "Skinny Nerds" =S


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2010)

Lmao, how old are you?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Hes old enough to say PS3 is better than Xbox =D


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

So under the age of 15? 

Seriously though were the fuck do you find these stupid pictures? lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ, these fucking fanboys are so passionate over their consoles.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 9, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lmao, how old are you?



28. 

First started gaming on the glorious NES, enjoyed the golden years of Genesis, SNES, and the PS1.  

And I do not appreciate Microsoft which represents the death of all gaming as has been proven by Modern Brofare and Kinect.  Aka extreme casual faggotry(Dem Shooters) and games for people under the age of 5 (Kinect).

As for crazymtf, if you don't know where these pictures come from you must be new to the internet as you don't know anything about 4chan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2010)

PS3, duh - Japan.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> 28.
> 
> First started gaming on the glorious NES, enjoyed the golden years of Genesis, SNES, and the PS1.
> 
> And I do not appreciate Microsoft which represents the death of all gaming as has been proven by Modern Brofare and Kinect.  Aka extreme casual faggotry(Dem Shooters) and games for people under the age of 5 (Kinect).


*Salutes*



ExoSkel said:


> Jesus fucking christ, these fucking fanboys are so passionate over their consoles.


Im only passionate over my PS3 because of Versus XIII


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> 28.
> 
> First started gaming on the glorious NES, enjoyed the golden years of Genesis, SNES, and the PS1.
> 
> ...



Lolz there consoles not the second coming....

And Modern Warfare is on both systems. Move is a bigger piece of shit then Kinect and doesn't even work. PS3 exclusives are more shooters then any other genre. 

And no don't go to retarded websites.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> 28.
> 
> First started gaming on the glorious NES, enjoyed the golden years of Genesis, SNES, and the PS1.
> 
> ...



Shooters and games for kids are the death of gaming? Both those things are hardly new.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz there consoles not the second coming....
> 
> And Modern Warfare is on both systems. Move is a bigger piece of shit then Kinect and doesn't even work. PS3 exclusives are more shooters then any other genre.
> 
> And no don't go to retarded websites.



Confirmed for moron.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *Salutes*
> 
> 
> Im only passionate over my PS3 because of Versus XIII



lol which is going to be the same dissapointment as 13. only with more faggotry looking characters.



crazymtf said:


> Lolz there consoles not the second coming....
> 
> And Modern Warfare is on both systems. Move is a bigger piece of shit then Kinect and doesn't even work. PS3 exclusives are more shooters then any other genre.
> 
> And no don't go to retarded websites.



oy crazy, don't diss move, I like it more than kinect. I don't see how kinect can do anything right. how the fuck are you gonna play anything but racers and party games.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol which is going to be the same dissapointment as 13. only with more faggotry looking characters.
> .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

um....what is so special about that..

first you see a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). then some running around in bland empty areas and some few slashes to a enemy

and this means it is OMG AWESOME AND A REVOLUTION

OH WAIT

BLOOD IN MAH FINAL FANTASY AWESOME.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Confirmed for moron.



Confirmed, go jerkoff to more consoles. Sure they love taking your money 



Vegitto-kun said:


> lol which is going to be the same dissapointment as 13. only with more faggotry looking characters.
> 
> 
> 
> oy crazy, don't diss move, I like it more than kinect. I don't see how kinect can do anything right. how the fuck are you gonna play anything but racers and party games.



Kinect actually does more then just games tho, that's the difference. Plus it's games actually are fun for little kids. Every game on ps3 using move sucks and no one would use it over ps3 controller.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Confirmed, go jerkoff to more consoles. Sure they love taking your money
> 
> 
> 
> Kinect actually does more then just games tho, that's the difference. Plus it's games actually are fun for little kids. Every game on ps3 using move sucks and no one would use it over ps3 controller.



yeah using it for controlling the xbox and voice recognition makes it worth it and I don't give a darn about what little kids want. Move has more potential for proper games than kinect.

and honestly I own the move and I found using it quite fun and worked fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Well have to take care of my cousin's alot, wish had kinect for them so they leave me alone, lol. 

Kinect is pretty cool though for the voice and moving the menus since lose my controllers all the time. Plus I like that sports game, had fun...drunk. 

Move I fucking hated. Hated it on RE5, hated it with sly, and played a sports game and hated it. Maybe just gotta wait till better games come around for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

kinect is perfect for the typical american.

fuck grabbing controllers and putting effort in using it

just wave your hand and speak.

:ho


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> kinect is perfect for the typical american.
> 
> fuck grabbing controllers and putting effort in using it
> 
> ...


The best friend of couch potato.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> kinect is perfect for the typical american.
> 
> fuck grabbing controllers and putting effort in using it
> 
> ...



Waving hand is more work then moving an analog


----------



## Superior (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol, I prefer the 360, but both are fine consoles to me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 9, 2010)

If you had a choice between a PS3, Xbox 360, and the Wii, which would you fap off to?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If you had a choice between a PS3, Xbox 360, and the Wii, which would you fap off to?



Wait wut? seriously?

I guess it was to be expected of a versus XIII fan with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all over it :ho


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 10, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Confirmed, go jerkoff to more consoles. Sure they love taking your money



Is English a second language to you?  90% of your sentences are totally incoherent and it makes you seem retarded.

If you honestly think Kinect is good you have zero credibility, and you don't know shit about video games.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wait wut? seriously?
> 
> I guess it was to be expected of a versus XIII fan with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all over it :ho



Yes I am quite obsessed with Versus XIII 
But that doesnt stop me from trolling ^-^

*@Shuntensatsu*
I respect you, good sir. What would be even better if you share your deadly opinion about Microsoft's gaming industry to the trolls I deal with on other forums


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Is English a second language to you?  90% of your sentences are totally incoherent and it makes you seem retarded.
> 
> If you honestly think Kinect is good you have zero credibility, and you don't know shit about video games.



He is being bribed by microsoft.

where is wikileaks when you need them

:ho



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Yes I am quite obsessed with Versus XIII
> But that doesnt stop me from trolling ^-^
> 
> *@Shuntensatsu*
> I respect you, good sir. What would be even better if you share your deadly opinion about Microsoft's gaming industry to the trolls I deal with on other forums


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


>






360 > PS3 any day all day


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

PS3 has this:



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 10, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> PS3 has this:
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



360 has


*Spoiler*: __ 



no games


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 360 > PS3 any day all day


I luled at Reggie dressed like a tool.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> 360 has
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pfff I don't give a shit about uncharted never played it.

most OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA games on PS3 are overrated

GOW3 I finished it, it was good but not the godsent game that people here make it out to be

GT5 is horrible.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff I don't give a shit about uncharted never played it.
> 
> most OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA games on PS3 are overrated
> 
> ...



People make GOW3 out to be a godsent game?..I've never heard of that.

GOW3 is a great game nothing more.

Uncharted though...Uncharted...is up there chilling in zeus' lap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff I don't give a shit about uncharted never played it.
> 
> most OMG AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA games on PS3 are overrated
> 
> ...



xbox 360 exclusives are shitty dude, i have one and it's so hard to find a good game exclusively for xbox


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 10, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> People make GOW3 out to be a godsent game?..I've never heard of that.
> 
> GOW3 is a great game nothing more.
> 
> Uncharted though...Uncharted...is up there chilling in zeus' lap.



What he said, GOW3 is good, Uncharted 2 is one of the best games of all time...


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 10, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


>


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

Your a bit too late there son =/


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2010)

Guys, GUYS!

Let not become subjective you guys. Let's objectively discuss this

PS3 is better than Xbox 360. I was actually a bit surprised 360 had two exclusives worth mentioning that came out this year...


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 10, 2010)

(Click here)


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2010)

I clicked, watched, and I don't see how this is not acting like a 5 year old fanboy when I'm clearly making sound arguments here.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> I clicked, watched, and I don't see how this is not acting like a 5 year old fanboy when I'm clearly making sound arguments here.



Well thats your average 360 person for you =/


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 10, 2010)

Honestly 70% of the Naruto Forums prefer PS3 over Xbox, cant you see you guys are outnumbered? O.O


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2010)

Can't you see loyalty to a system means nothing?


----------



## Ownaholic (Dec 10, 2010)

It's all personal preference. I happen to like the Xbox 360 more, due to the stylings of the controller and because of it's slightly richer online community. 

I really hate the fanboy wars though, because they're both extremely reputable companies that deserve equal credit.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Honestly 70% of the Naruto Forums prefer PS3 over Xbox, cant you see you guys are outnumbered? O.O



90% of people use to think the world was flat to.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2010)

Ownaholic said:


> It's all personal preference. I happen to like the Xbox 360 more, due to the stylings of the controller and because of it's slightly richer online community.
> 
> I really hate the fanboy wars though, because they're both extremely reputable companies that *deserve equal credit*.



Not Microsoft. They consistantly make faulty products over and over, not just video game consoles. Just look at Windows.

Btw, I hate console wars too, but I just had to comment on that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 11, 2010)

Windows Vista was such a colossal failure, they pretty much dropped their balls on that one. Much more worse than red ring of death.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2010)

? Who the fuck uses vista anymore  Yeah it sucked but Windows 7 is great so who cares.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ? Who the fuck uses vista anymore  Yeah it sucked but Windows 7 is great so who cares.



This is the problem with society as a whole. I DO care, cause it solidified Microsoft being a money hungry corporation who sell shitty shit. People just brush it off because, "OOOH the next shiny thing is out!!" Windows 7 is great, but its still not without it's problems, and what says that their next product wouldn't be defected and shit? Same with the RROD on 360. "Oh yeah, my console breaks down every three months and I have to ship it for repairs, oh, yeah, my console sounds like glass and metal in a blender when I play it too, but its still better than PS3 cause it dont have dat Haloz!!"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 11, 2010)

Be a smart consumer, don't buy Microsoft's first releases of anything. And when it comes to OS's it goes: good OS, bad OS, good OS, bad OS...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2010)

So if you relate that to Microsoft gaming consoles would that make Xbox 360 the bad console =S


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2010)

And yet that bad one is still outselling PS3. Imagine what the next one will do 

But he said OS now XBOX360. 

OS doesn't mean much to me. Vista sucks? Ok then I don't upgrade. Here comes windows 7, NOW I update. Not missing out anything, never had to deal with shitty vista. See? No complaining. 

XBOX 360 breaks? That sucks. Wait repair for free? Cool. 

What exactly is the bitching for? Don't have to pay anything for anything don't want + if it breaks they fix it. Yes faulty tech happens *Think PS2* but owell as long as I have fun with the product without getting fucked over I'm good.


----------



## Inabi (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer 360, mainly because I've never had a PS3, but had a PS2, but my friends that have PS3 says it's good, the only problem with the 360 is that since I've gotten mine, I've gotten the Red Rings twice, afterwards, it's been beauty.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 12, 2010)

Well... 2011 seems to be all PS3 and I don't see how anyone can debate that.

Uncharted 2
Resistance 3
inFAMOUS 2
Killzone 3
LittleBigPlanet 2
Socom 4
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Twisted Metal
Agent
The Last Guardian
Motorstorm: Apocalypse
Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One
Yakuza 4

And those are just exclusives...

These games also have a probability of being better on the PS3-

Portal 2(Gabe Newell said so himself at E3)
Dragon Age 2(Dragon Age: Origins was noticeably better looking on the PS3)
Mass Effect 2(Free DLC included and see above... Bioware is obviously adept at PS3 development)
Mass Effect 3(see above)
Bioshock: Infinite(Bioshock 1 was noticeable better looking and had more features on the PS3... the same team making Infinite)
Crysis 2()
Dead Space 2(PS3 version gets free move version of extraction)
Batman: Arkham City(Free Joker DLC part 2? Possibly)
Elder Scrolls V(Oblivion ran better and looked better on the PS3, and included extra DLC for free)

I could go on. Now by all means, some of this stuff won't matter to some people... but it's there regardless. 

Now the 360 is getting...

Gears of War 3
Forza 4
XCOM

That's all I got... 360 will also probably secure some timed DLC as well... however, those will undoubtedly come to the PS3 like all others have so far... Still no Joker on 360 though...

That's not to say the 360 isn't getting plenty of good nonexclusive games... but it's clear that PS3 owners have more to look forward to in 2011. If you disagree, I can almost guarantee you've never played any of those PS3 franchises... or you are blind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, semiotic sacrilege, you've just made me feel better about my recent decision to sell my 360 and purchase a Ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well... 2011 seems to be all PS3 and I don't see how anyone can debate that.
> 
> Uncharted 2
> Resistance 3
> ...



True 2011 is far better looking for PS3. Sad thing is I could take away 4-5 games on that ps3 game that I think will be shit but at same time I have no interest in XCOM and Forza 4 so I really only have 1 on 360 for exclusives. 

For PS3 I want Infamous, Yakuza, Uncharted, Resistance, AND last guardian. This year was pretty weak for ps3 save heavy rain so I'm hoping for a far better year in 2011. Hope E3 reveals some shit on 360 this year. Otherwise I feel the roles will be reversed in 2011. 

Oh and I thought Bioshock Infinite is being done by Bioshock 1 team. Bioshock 1 on PS3 was made by the team who made Bioshock 2. Little confused there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you think that there's a chance that with the recent success of Kinect, as well as the shift of the console war (as far as sales go) from exclusives vs. exclusives to kinect vs. move, maybe microsoft is less concerned with securing exclusive titles?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well... 2011 seems to be all PS3 and I don't see how anyone can debate that.
> 
> Uncharted 2
> Resistance 3
> ...





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Final Fantasy Versus XIII*





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Fantasy Versus XIII*





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Versus XIII*



.............. :sanji


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2010)

Close this thread.

PS3 wins. It's better.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2010)

Lolz at Final Fantasy 13 verses coming out this year...


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Xbox 360 FTW.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Close this thread.
> 
> PS3 wins. It's better.



This message should have been on the first page.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 13, 2010)

Why close this thread?  

It is basically the only one that ever has anything interesting posted in it.

The rest of the threads are just everyone saying "Oh this game is so awesome, I love it"

There is nothing more boring and pointless than that.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Why close this thread?
> 
> It is basically the only one that ever has anything interesting posted in it.
> 
> ...



Excuse me, but, 34 platinums!?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well... 2011 seems to be all PS3 and I don't see how anyone can debate that.
> 
> Uncharted 2
> Resistance 3
> ...



Lol Mass effect Being better on the ps3 then the system it was built for


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 13, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Excuse me, but, 34 platinums!?



A number of them were pretty easy.

Platinuming Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 though...is about as difficult a thing as I have done in video gaming.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2010)

We should change the thread title so we could get some Wii fanboys up in here. :ho.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> We should change the thread title so we could get some Wii fanboys up in here. :ho.



Wii is da best :ho


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2010)

I remember when I had a wii back when it first launched. Then I got bored of super smash bros. brawl and super mario galaxy and sold it.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 13, 2010)

(*Click here*) - 

*Best Graphics* 

1. PC

2. Xbox 360 

3. PS3


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 13, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> A number of them were pretty easy.
> 
> Platinuming Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 though...is about as difficult a thing as I have done in video gaming.



Lol. You be gaming don't you?


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

I like all systems, they all have great games.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Lol Mass effect Being better on the ps3 then the system it was built for



Well considering Dragon Age looked much better on the PS3, and that was made by the same developers.... and ME2 on the PS3 is getting a ton of free DLC included.

Yeah... how is that not better? It wasn't built for the 360... it was just made on it first... first=/=better.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

For all I care, the PS3 can have Mass Effect 3, and never give it back to 360 lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well considering Dragon Age looked much better on the PS3, and that was made by the same developers.... and ME2 on the PS3 is getting a ton of free DLC included.
> 
> Yeah... how is that not better? It wasn't built for the 360... it was just made on it first... first=/=better.



ok first  Dragon age didn't  look Much better, at least nothing worth bragging about unless ur petty

second free DLC cause  ur gettign ur port a year late

3 you  will never have the  first  game, your versions are incomplete, no shitty 5 minute Cinematic will equal the first game

IT like watching the last 2 LOTR movies with out watching the first one, so have fun with that


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2010)

M a t t h e w said:


> (*Click here*) -
> 
> *Best Graphics*
> 
> ...


Not very reliable.

Coding is a huge part of cross-platform games, PS3 merely got the short end of the stick when it came to CoD, just because the coding for the PS3 is a shitton harder to do.

Why the fuck is this thread still open?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok first  Dragon age didn't  look Much better, at least nothing worth bragging about unless ur petty
> 
> second free DLC cause  ur gettign ur port a year late
> 
> 3 you  will never have the  first  game, your versions are incomplete, no shitty 5 minute Cinematic will equal the first game


 Yeah...Mass Effect is what, 20 dollars on STEAM? It's going to be real hard to obtain that gem with out a 360.



> IT like watching the last 2 LOTR movies with out watching the first one, so have fun with that



You could skip the first LOTR and understand everything including the themes and literary elements.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah...Mass Effect is what, 20 dollars on STEAM? It's going to be real hard to obtain that gem with out a 360.


 you can also get it on PC thats not the point

you dont get the full experience, and u cant transfer your character which is one the  the biggest appeals about the series






> You could skip the first LOTR and understand everything including the themes and literary elements.


 not really but LOTR was just one EXample


you wont get  Godfather 2,3 with out watching  Godfather 1


dont like godfather use star wars for the example


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok first  Dragon age didn't  look Much better, at least nothing worth bragging about unless ur petty
> 
> second free DLC cause  ur gettign ur port a year late
> 
> ...






You sound just like Microsoft did when they realized they just lost their best exclusive game to date.

Like previously stated, Mass Effect, like most 360 "exclusives" are also available on the PC, and for less money. Not that it matters to me because I already played Mass Effect when it first came out on 360. So what am I missing out on? I get to remake the choices I made in the first game, only in a new medium(comics) and I don't have to spend 20 hours doing it again... then I get to play a likely better looking, and certainly more complete version of the Mass Effect 2.

Yeah, I will have fun with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You sound just like Microsoft did when they realized they just lost their best exclusive game to date.
> 
> Like previously stated, Mass Effect, like most 360 "exclusives" are also available on the PC, and for less money. Not that it matters to me because I already played Mass Effect when it first came out on 360. So what am I missing out on? I get to remake the choices I made in the first game, only in a new medium(comics) and I don't have to spend 20 hours doing it again... then I get to play a likely better looking, and certainly more complete version of the Mass Effect 2.
> 
> Yeah, I will have fun with that.



IT wont be more complete and you have no proof it will be better looking

sure You played It on the 360 but i am talking about the majority of the  ps3 owners that are, gonna be lost and miss out on what will be  the best trilogy of Games the last decade has to offer

also pc Gaming doesn't count


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, why doesn't PC gaming count?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Lol, why doesn't PC gaming count?



well for one its kinda on a whole different level

also this has allot a validity to it

h


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 13, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> IT wont be more complete and you have no proof it will be better looking
> 
> sure You played It on the 360 but i am talking about the majority of the  ps3 owners that are, gonna be lost and miss out on what will be  the best trilogy of Games the last decade has to offer
> 
> also pc Gaming doesn't count





Zen-aku said:


> well for one its kinda on a whole different level
> 
> also this has allot a validity to it
> 
> h



How is getting tons of DLC for free not a more complete experience?

So let me get this strait... You think that people will miss out on ME1, even though they can get it dirt cheap on the PC... because PC gaming doesn't count? Count on what? Your stupid ideology? Then you post a picture that implies PC gaming is better than console gaming... and yet if PS3 gamers experience ME1 on the PC it doesn't count...



This has a lot of validity to it as well.

So... If a PS3 owner is planning on getting ME1, it's likely that they've experienced ME1 either on a 360 or a PC. If not, they can get it on PC if they want to. You say their are missing the complete experience... even though they can just make the same choices they made on the 360 or PC in the opening comic of the PS3 version...

So basically...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> How is getting tons of DLC for free not a more complete experience?
> 
> So let me get this strait... You think that people will miss out on ME1, even though they can get it dirt cheap on the PC... because PC gaming doesn't count? Count on what? Your stupid ideology? Then you post a picture that implies PC gaming is better than console gaming... and yet if PS3 gamers experience ME1 on the PC it doesn't count...
> 
> ...




what your saying is basically 

"just get it on the pc" really

Mass effect was made form the very first day to played 1-2-3all on the same system, that's the main appeal your choices and character carrying over across three games, on the  ps3 u wont have that and never will it will not be the complete experience even if u went and bought the first one on the pc


If i was a  ps3 owner id get me2 for the pc cause then  i can have the complete experience by playing them all

PC gaming not counting really has nothign to do with the above thogh, PC Gaming is just different and doesn't count amongst console discussion and shouldn't for a variety of reasons that if you want to get into make a separate thread for it


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 13, 2010)

What you fail to realize is that Bioware is going out of there way to make a fitting opening so the story of the original game is brought to PS3 owners in a unique new medium. 

I'm not telling anyone to get it on the PC. I'm merely stating that if someone wanted to play the first game bad enough, the PC version was a cheap option. 

The ME experience will still be completely intact on the PS3, whether the comic is enough for some players, or if players decide to play it elsewhere and make their choices the same on the PS3 version.

Let me make that clear - IF a player decided to play the first game elsewhere... they can CARRY OVER the same choices they made when they did play it, on the PS3 version of ME2. Others will be satisfied with the comics back story alone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 13, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What you fail to realize is that Bioware is going out of there way to make a fitting opening so the story of the original game is brought to PS3 owners in a unique new medium.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone to get it on the PC. I'm merely stating that if someone wanted to play the first game bad enough, the PC version was a cheap option.
> 
> ...



trust me no rinkydink comic will make up for the experience of the first game,  the characters, the story the connection it wont be the same [not to mention you wont be abel to accommodate every single choice with it you just wont]

the fact to get that experience u have to buy the first on a unrelated system,is just flat out proof that the ps3 versions are not the complete versions cause  on the complete version  fo this saga u will have 3 count them 3 games to play


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2010)

ME2 on PS3 isn't "more complete" your getting the DLC that you can get on 360, that's all. 360 version = 20 dollars + 20 dollars DLC still cheaper then the 60 you'll spend on the PS3 version. I'll be buying the PS3 version anyway


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2010)

> not really but LOTR was just one EXample
> 
> 
> you wont get Godfather 2,3 with out watching Godfather 1
> ...



I find it strange how you're basically claiming it's apples and oranges to compare PC & PS3/360 (albeit, no one is even trying to make that comparison), yet you're bringing up movie franchises vs video game franchises?

No, playing a game like ME2 with out playing the first one is not the same as watching the Godfather Part 2 w/o watching Part 1. Wouldn't a better example be comparing ME to other video game franchises? Movies are naturally more plot and character driven than video games. You can enjoy many video game sequels even with out playing the first of the franchise (including plot driven games like Metal Gear Solid). 

Lack of continuity rarely generates a negative effect for how much someone will enjoy a game.  




Zen-aku said:


> what your saying is basically
> 
> "just get it on the pc" really


You made the claim you could not experience ME1, but this is false. Most people who have PS3s have a PC, so they can indeed experience ME1.





> that's the main appeal your choices and character carrying over across three games,


It is a noticeable gimmick, it is not its main appeal. I seriously doubt people consider ME2 the game of the year because you can carry on from ME1. 



> PC gaming not counting really has nothign to do with the above thogh, PC Gaming is just different and doesn't count amongst console discussion and shouldn't for a variety of reasons that if you want to get into make a separate thread for it


No one is talking about PC vs Console gaming. Not sure how you got there.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> trust me no rinkydink comic will make up for the experience of the first game,  the characters, the story the connection it wont be the same [not to mention you wont be abel to accommodate every single choice with it you just wont]
> 
> the fact to get that experience u have to buy the first on a unrelated system,is just flat out proof that the ps3 versions are not the complete versions cause  on the complete version  fo this saga u will have 3 count them 3 games to play



Thus me saying, for some people the comic will be enough, for others it won't. 

What is the difference if I play ME1 on the 360 or the PS3? The controller? Playing ME1 would be the same experience on PS3 as it would have been on the 360 or the PC. 

It's no different for people who played Resident Evil 5 on the 360. They never got to play 4 or any of the earlier games on the Xbox... but I bet they played them on the PS1, PS2, or the Gamecube.

It's the same thing, and since Bioware IS including the major choices from ME1 in ME2 for PS3... their is no difference other than a possible graphical upgrade, and some free content.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I find it strange how you're basically claiming it's apples and oranges to compare PC & PS3/360 (albeit, no one is even trying to make that comparison), yet you're bringing up movie franchises vs video game franchises?
> 
> No, playing a game like ME2 with out playing the first one is not the same as watching the Godfather Part 2 w/o watching Part 1. Wouldn't a better example be comparing ME to other video game franchises? Movies are naturally more plot and character driven than video games. You can enjoy many video game sequels even with out playing the first of the franchise (including plot driven games like Metal Gear Solid).
> 
> Lack of continuity rarely generates a negative effect for how much someone will enjoy a game.


 you have never played  a Bioware game, Continuity and story is there thing, especially in the mass effect games


You made the claim you could not experience ME1, but this is false. Most people who have PS3s have a PC, so they can indeed experience ME1.




> It is a noticeable gimmick, it is not its main appeal. I seriously doubt people consider ME2 the game of the year because you can carry on from ME1.


 Actually if you go watch the reviews that is very much apart of it



> No one is talking about PC vs Console gaming. Not sure how you got there.


it wa sin response to a Comment about the 360 and there exclusives and how most of them are on the pc [why would ms a company that also makes computers want to put their games on computers as well rite?]


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2010)

PS3 winning or not, I get to play this in 2011...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mycIMlicw4I[/YOUTUBE]

This is just the preview to the demo Jimmy Fallon is gonna show tonight.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 14, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ME2 on PS3 isn't "more complete" your getting the DLC that you can get on 360, that's all. 360 version = 20 dollars + 20 dollars DLC still cheaper then the 60 you'll spend on the PS3 version. I'll be buying the PS3 version anyway



That's a good point, however, most people who got ME2 on the 360, got it when it was $60... so that's $60 + the DLC. Also, the DLC is included on the disc on the PS3 version, thus a "more complete" package from the get go.

I see your point though, and it's definitely valid for people who have not gotten ME2 on 360 yet... but those people suck, because who hasn't gotten ME2 yet?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh really now? 360 is the one without gaemz


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> That's a good point, however, most people who got ME2 on the 360, got it when it was $60... so that's $60 + the DLC. Also, the DLC is included on the disc on the PS3 version, thus a "more complete" package from the get go.
> 
> I see your point though, and it's definitely valid for people who have not gotten ME2 on 360 yet... but those people suck, because who hasn't gotten ME2 yet?



True that, dumb people. ME2 was amazing and should be played on ANY and EVERY console! laugh


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh really now? 360 is the one without gaemz



Yes and PS3 has red ring of death  The consoles are talking to eachother


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh really now? 360 is the one without gaemz



XCOM, Gears 3, Forza 4, Codename Kingdoms, Gun Loco, The First Templar, Steel Batallion Kinect, Star Wars Kinect, Haunt Kinect, Rise of Nightmares Kinect, Project Draco Kinect, Codename D Kinect

we good bro [ps3 has the better list thogh]


----------



## Stripes (Dec 14, 2010)

Neither, PS & PS2 were fine just the way they were PS3 is fail.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> XCOM, Gears 3, Forza 4, Codename Kingdoms, Gun Loco, The First Templar, Steel Batallion Kinect, Star Wars Kinect, Haunt Kinect, Rise of Nightmares Kinect, Project Draco Kinect, Codename D Kinect
> 
> we good bro [ps3 has the better list thogh]



Yeahhh... Wish I could say I was excited about any of those... Well Gears will be fun co-op, XCOM could turn out great, annnd... that's it.

I'm not spending money on some terrible motion technology that will only work well with some games. As much as I want star wars kinect to be awesome... it probably won't be. I'll still give it a chance, but then you got Steel Battalion....

I don't know who thought it would be a good idea to make a sequel to one of the most complicated games ever made on a console... with a 40+ button controller... without an actual controller.

The rest don't interest me, as they will probably be canned or sucky like most titles that get announced first for new technology. Not to mention the cost of Kinect just to get these exclusives... and I didn't even include the Move games on the PS3 list...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeahhh... Wish I could say I was excited about any of those... Well Gears will be fun co-op, XCOM could turn out great, annnd... that's it.
> 
> I'm not spending money on some terrible motion technology that will only work well with some games. As much as I want star wars kinect to be awesome... it probably won't be. I'll still give it a chance, but then you got Steel Battalion....
> 
> ...



It sucks but Microsoft is gonna be pushing their kinect shit hard [harder then sony is with move], so it has to just be dealt with

any way i expect Kingdoms to be Awesome, Gun loco might be fun


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 14, 2010)

Kinect will never be more than a gimmick unless MS actually supports it with their best titles. Move got a headstart with Heavy Rain and Sorcery.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Kinect will never be more than a gimmick unless MS actually supports it with their best titles. Move got a headstart with Heavy Rain and Sorcery.



that's what there going to be doing there doing some for it with Alan wake, i think gears, and i know it will be compatible with rising


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2010)

and lol at postal 2 being better on PS3 because gabe said it.

gabe was so anti PS3 and now suddenly its the best version? Bullshit, he got shitloads of money to say that, it was nothing but a PR stunt.

and lol at the whole ME2 fight, I personally didn't feel like losing anything if I hadn't played ME1, I just played it so I can change the choices which you can in the PS3 version so yah.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Kinect will never be more than a gimmick unless MS actually supports it with their best titles. Move got a headstart with Heavy Rain and Sorcery.



Except move sucks far worse then kinect and have you played heavy rain with move? UGH....never again. It can't even do Wii right.


----------



## Baks (Dec 14, 2010)

Neither.

This gen sucks ass, the PS2 is way better than any of the consoles of this current gen. XP


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't get how this generation is any worse than any other generation. PS2 being way better than any of the consoles isn't saying much, considering it is probably the best console ever made.


----------



## Baks (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't get how this generation is any worse than any other generation. PS2 being way better than any of the consoles isn't saying much, considering it is probably the best console ever made.



Well there is too much FPS and online rubbish in this gen for my liking,

Plus games are way more expensive than last gen

Most games seem to be shorter and have less replay value imo than last gen as well.  I can complete most non RPG's of them within 20hrs. At least with last gen, games where longer and had more replay value.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2010)

SNES is the best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

Baks said:


> Well there is too much FPS and online rubbish in this gen for my liking,


I don't see why having a lot of a genre would effect someone. There are still many games for other genres, if you do not like FPS then merely do not play FPS games. Do commercials of FPS titles really affect you when you're playing video games?

As for the claim that there is too much FPS, there have been many generes during different eras that were over-saturated.



> Plus games are way more expensive than last gen and most games seem to be shorter and have less replay value imo than last gen as well.


Well, currency has changed since then, and they are not really that much more expensive, at least with in ratio for how much it cost them to make these games.

Games are not shorter now, they are longer than before, if not just as long as the previous generation.  



> I can complete most non RPG's of them within 20hrs.



You could complete most non-rpgs from any generation with in 20 hours.


----------



## Baks (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see why having a lot of a genre would effect someone. There are still many games for other genres, if you do not like FPS then merely do not play FPS games. Do commercials of FPS titles really affect you when you're playing video games?
> 
> As for the claim that there is too much FPS, there have been many generes during different eras that were over-saturated.
> 
> ...



Say what will you about last gen, at least it had more variety of different gaming genres than this gen,  I mean come on at least around 70% of games out on the 360 and PS3 are boring FPS's.

Oh come now, this gen is definitely more expensive than last gen.  I remember buying PS2 games for a max of £30 where as most PS3 and 360 games cost around £35 to £45 now.

Plus imo most games from this gen have little replay value compared to last gen.  Take GTA4 for example that definitely has less replay value than San Andreas, GTA3 and Vice City imo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

Baks said:


> Say what will you about last gen, at least it had more variety of different gaming genres than this gen,  I mean come on at least around 70% of games out on the 360 and PS3 are boring FPS's.


For one, the previous generation is actually finished while this one is still going, so it is not fair to say what generation had more variety because one is complete.

Second, you're grossly exaggerating FPS games. There were also a ton of FPS games last generation via PC, so I don't really see your point about that.

There is good representation for basically every genre this generation. How many good 2D games came out during the PS2/Gamecube/Xbox era? Keep in mind, I'm asking how many good 2D games not even genre...they totally neglected that side of gaming. 

I'm curious, what genres were so exquisite last generation that this generation cannot even compare?



> Oh come now, this gen is definitely more expensive than last gen.  I remember buying PS2 games for a max of £30 where as most PS3 and 360 games cost around £35 to £45 now.


I was assuming you were talking about games. Obviously systems are going to get more expensive.  



> Plus imo most games from this gen have little replay value compared to last gen.  Take GTA4 for example that definitely has less replay value than San Andreas, GTA3 and Vice City imo.



No it doesn't, it has even more content than all three of those games, as well as a diverse multiplayer. The only reason why you might say that is because the novelty of sandbox games may have worn off if you had played all 4.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck um both. Get a Wii.

360 is just FPS and PS3 has only 5 exclusives. 

Or just stick with a PS2. It has MGS1 and 3. The best ones. MGS4 disappointed me, still waaaay better than the Raiden fest that was 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Fuck um both. Get a Wii.
> 
> 360 is just FPS and PS3 has only 5 exclusives.
> 
> Or just stick with a PS2. It has MGS1 and 3. The best ones. MGS4 disappointed me, still waaaay better than the Raiden fest that was 2.



yeah and Wii only has platformers and no 3rd party support (which basically negates the fact they have good first party support) hehehe see what i did thur?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> yeah and Wii only has platformers hehehe see what i did thur?



I see what you did thur!

They also have FPS and RPGs. waaay more RPGs than 360 or PS3.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I see what you did thur!
> 
> They also have FPS and RPGs.


If you're going to claim Nintedo has good FPS then I'll claim PS3 has good platformers, since there are better platformers for the PS3 then there are FPS for the Wii (I can't even think of any decent one aside from Goldeneye, which I haven't played but it doesn't look like anything special).

Perhaps Metroid Prime is what you're thinking? Probably the most overrated FPS of all time. Half-Life 2 (which was ported to PS3 and 360) is superior to it in every way. 




> waaay more RPGs than 360 or PS3.



No it doesn't. Lack of 3rd party support + Nintendo = very few RPGs.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> If you're going to claim Nintedo has good FPS then I'll claim PS3 has good platformers, since there are better platformers for the PS3 then there are FPS for the Wii (I can't even think of any decent one aside from Goldeneye, which I haven't played but it doesn't look like anything special).
> 
> Perhaps Metroid Prime is what you're thinking? Probably the most overrated FPS of all time. Half-Life 2 (which was ported to PS3 and 360) is superior to it in every way.



I never played Half-Life 2 so i can't say anything about it. Why is it superior to Metroid Prime 1 and 2? 






> No it doesn't. Lack of 3rd party support + Nintendo = very few RPGs.



Pretty sure Gamecube has tons of RPGs.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that's what there going to be doing there doing some for it with Alan wake, i think gears, and i know it will be compatible with rising



Alan Wake blows.

Gears of War isn't going to work at all with Kinect. Will you enjoy walking everywhere in the game? Or shooting with a gun that isn't in your hand?  That is the dumbest fucking idea I have ever heard of.

Even if it did work perfectly 1:1 on all those motions(which it won't) it would be so tedious to have to act out all those motions that nobody would want to play it for more than 5 minutes at a time.

Kinect is a horrible horrible idea.  Although it could turn a profit for MS, due to idiot casuals and 5 year olds who convince mommy to buy it for Christmas.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I never played Half-Life 2 so i can't say anything about it. Why is it superior to Metroid Prime 1 and 2?



Much better physics. Metroid Prime is ridiculously slow pace where Half Life you tremendous amount of freedom. In terms of hand eye coordination, it matters a lot more for Half Life. 

The cursor sensitivity and accuracy is a lot better (even on console). 

Metroid Primes biggest selling point is its plot and atmosphere, but in all honesty I think Half Life best it in both of those things. 










> Pretty sure Gamecube has tons of RPGs.



Compared to the PS2 and even the X-box? Not really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Alan Wake blows.
> 
> Gears of War isn't going to work at all with Kinect. Will you enjoy walking everywhere in the game? Or shooting with a gun that isn't in your hand?  That is the dumbest fucking idea I have ever heard of.
> 
> ...



i agree, it's funny how the  people who bashed the wii will be the same people to buy it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Compared to the PS2 and even the X-box? Not really.



True about PS2 but Xbox probably only has about 6 RPGs total.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2010)

XBOX 360 has plenty of RPGS tho, balances it out.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> XBOX 360 has plenty of RPGS tho, balances it out.



Yeah xbox has a surprising amount of good RPG's compared to the original xbox which had... KOTOR and Jade Empire... so basically they only had BioWare... Oh and Morrowind! So 3 fucking awesome RPG's, and that's about it. Now the 360 still has BioWare and Bethesda's games, but it also has a lot of JRPG's like Lost Odyssey and Final Fantasy XIII. Now a lot of them like Blue Dragon are not exactly anything to write home about but still. 

The only thing bad I can say about the 360's RPG lineup is that it severely lacks Demon's Souls.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 15, 2010)

What amazing RPGs did the Gamecube have? Tales of Symphonia and a port of Skies of Arcadia? Paper Mario has to be the most overrated RPG franchise of all time.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 15, 2010)

You now realize there hasn't been a console with over 10 elite RPG's since the PS1.


Deal with it.

Also this.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I never played Half-Life 2 so i can't say anything about it. Why is it superior to Metroid Prime 1 and 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Half life 2 is the best FPS EVER made

EVER.

simple as that.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah xbox has a surprising amount of good RPG's compared to the original xbox which had... KOTOR and Jade Empire... so basically they only had BioWare... Oh and Morrowind! So 3 fucking awesome RPG's, and that's about it. Now the 360 still has BioWare and Bethesda's games, but it also has a lot of JRPG's like Lost Odyssey and Final Fantasy XIII. Now a lot of them like Blue Dragon are not exactly anything to write home about but still.
> 
> The only thing bad I can say about the 360's RPG lineup is that it severely lacks Demon's Souls.



Blue Dragon sucks so much. I hate that fucking game. I wouldn't even mention it has a RPG to look at on 360  Loved Lost Odyssey though. I liked Star Ocean, Tales of Vesperia and FF13 as far as JRPG. Loved Mass Effect 1-2, Fallout and dragon age. So has a good balance of both for me. PS3 has alot of the same but like you said Demon's Soul's is there main exclusive RPG that I loved. Between Lost Odyssey vs Demon's souls it's a tough one, both are my fave JRPG of this generation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 15, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You now realize there hasn't been a console with over 10 elite RPG's since the PS1.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> ...





M$ doesn't care if we dont like Kinect, there making money of the schmucks who do


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just find it ironic how Japanese developers had this amazing enthusiasm to create JRPGs to sell to everyone around the world, but the moment they develop them for PS3 later-on, they starting hurdling back into the "Japan Only" selling mentality.

I still give credit to Atlus, NIS America, and (surprisingly) Sega  for still trying, but we're not seeing any real high-quality JRPGs being made. Namco-Bandai is being a bitch, Sony doesn't dip it's toes into that genre anymore, and Square-Enix takes godawful amounts of time to crank out something that's debatable as mediocre.

I hope SE can do better with VersusXIII and Agito, but I can't help but be a little skeptical.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL6HkwBHHC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I never played Half-Life 2 so i can't say anything about it. Why is it superior to Metroid Prime 1 and 2?


Play the damn game and find it out yourself. Explaining why Half Life is superior to metroid prime series isn't gonna convince those who has been hogging on prime series.



It was and it still is, one of the greatest FPS there is in the industry.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Play the damn game and find it out yourself. Explaining why Half Life is superior to metroid prime series isn't gonna convince those who has been hogging on prime series.
> 
> 
> 
> *It was and it still is, one of the greatest FPS there is in the industry.*


LOL wtf? Did you seriously say that? I could name numerous FPS that are equal to or much better than Half Life games. Not that Half Life are bad games, they are awesome...but one of the GREATEST FPS IN THE INDUSTRY? Hyperbole much? System Shock 2 and Bioshock kills Half Life games imo.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2010)

Esura said:


> LOL wtf? Did you seriously say that? I could name numerous FPS that are equal to or much better than Half Life games. Not that Half Life are bad games, they are awesome...but one of the GREATEST FPS IN THE INDUSTRY? Hyperbole much? System Shock 2 and Bioshock kills Half Life games *imo*.


You see that bold word in your post? The key word is "OPINION".

And yes, I seriously said that. And I'm not planning to back off from that statement. I don't care what people like you say. My opinion is backed up by plenty of people. And like what I said, "ONE" of the greatest. That means there are other plenty of greatest FPS games out there, for example System Shock like what you've mentioned.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> You see that bold word in your post? The key word is "OPINION".


Opinion yes. However it is within my right to question said opinion and its within your right to reply back with an indignant response or not, whatever. I may have been a little "extreme" in my post however so my bad for that. I was a little tipsy at the time of posting.



> And yes, I seriously said that. And I'm not planning to back off from that statement. I don't care what people like you say.


I see you taken the indignant response route. I don't want you to, nor do I care. And I'm not backing from my statement as well. I don't care what people like you who worship everything Valve makes say as well.



> My opinion is backed up by plenty of people.


Hitler's was too, doesn't make him right.



> And like what I said, "ONE" of the greatest. That means there are other plenty of greatest FPS games out there, for example System Shock like what you've mentioned.


I don't even consider it "ONE" of the greatest, but thats just me.

But on topic now.

*looks at poll*
Damn, a lot of people here love the PS3.


----------



## Dim Mak (Dec 31, 2010)

I love having both the 360 and PS3.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 30, 2011)

finally got it i choose ps3


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet now you can play this game exclusively on the PS3 


Enjoy the better exclusives on the better system =D


----------



## EspadaofDestruction (Jan 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> finally got it i choose ps3




Great Choice. The PS3 getting a lot of exclusive games this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sweet now you can play this game exclusively on the PS3
> 
> 
> Enjoy the better exclusives on the better system =D



Let's just hope this game isn't like the last few kingdom hearts and sucked major balls. That would suck. 

But there are plenty of better exclusives then FF13 verses anyway and PS3 is worth getting for sure.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 30, 2011)

PS3, unless you will be whoring out Online gaming, in which case go for the XBOX 360 (live is miles better then PSN). But as pretty much everyone else has said, the PS3 exclusives are far better than XBOX exclusives. I previously had both, but then sold my PS3, simply because I only played online, and the only use the PS3 had for me personally was that it's a blu-ray player (I have only ever brought 1 blu-ray movie).


----------



## Helix (Jan 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> finally got it i choose ps3



8 months later... 

At least you made a good decision.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh crap....is PS3 close to becoming the master race? Osnapz!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> finally got it i choose ps3


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

PS3 eh? good choice, now go buy uncharted.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

PS3 always was #1.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Naruto Forums...home for PS3 owners.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 30, 2011)

^Hell Yeeee


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2011)

They both offer excellent titles that you shouldn't think twice of picking up.

But if you're more into JRPGs, I say Playstation 3..especially since it's Regionfree..so you can always import from Japan. That's why I prefer my PS3 over my Xbox 360.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2011)

just get both you poor bastards


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> just get both you poor bastards



Why waste the money? The PS3 is getting a ton of exclusives this year and the 360 is getting hardly any. If you have a decent PC, then you can probably get most 360 "exclusives" anyways. Whereas most PS3 exclusives are also console exclusive.

If this was 3 or 4 years ago, then yeah, getting both would be a good idea if you could afford it. This year, there's almost no reason to get a 360 over a PS3, or even at all.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

Its like $300, not that much. And 3 or 4 years ago my PS3 sat for 2 years collecting dust.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Its like $300, not that much. And 3 or 4 years ago my PS3 sat for 2 years collecting dust.



Not everyone has $300 extra laying around to get a console with hardly any exclusives this year. If you don't care about Gears of War, Forza, or... Kinect... then I don't see how it's a good investment.

For every exclusive 360 game this year there are 4 PS3 exclusives. For every Gears there's an Uncharted, Killzone, Socom, and Resistance. For every Forza there's a Motorstorm, The Last Guardian, Little Big Planet, and Twisted Metal. For every Kinect game there is an equally gimmicky Move game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

Not my point, if you can't readily dish out the $300, then maybe you're a poor bastard.


Besides, amount of exclusives doesn't matter too much if you don't want to play them. Out of all the PS3 exclusives coming out this year, the only one I would buy is Uncharted 3. And for the 360, Gears. Otherwise all the games I plan on buying are multiplatform.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Not my point, if you can't readily dish out the $300, then maybe you're a poor bastard.
> 
> 
> Besides, amount of exclusives doesn't matter too much if you don't want to play them. Out of all the PS3 exclusives coming out this year, the only one I would buy is Uncharted 3. And for the 360, Gears. Otherwise all the games I plan on buying are multiplatform.



Haha, yeah. Everyone who can't afford to waste $300 is a poor bastard huh?

Well fine then, lets say fuck those people. What about the people who don't WANT to waste $300 because that's a fucking dumb ass thing to do?

Not everyone is you. Out of all the gamers in the world do you really think most of them are "only interested in uncharted" like you? With over 20 PS3 exclusives in 2011 and only about 3(so far) for the 360. Most gamers will look forward to at least 2 or 3 of those PS3 games. At least they have the variety and options to choose from at the get go.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2011)

lmao at the people using killzone as an example of good ps3 games

such a terrible game

but the last guardian is the best selling point for me personally


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, yeah. Everyone who can't afford to waste $300 is a poor bastard huh?
> 
> Well fine then, lets say fuck those people. What about the people who don't WANT to waste $300 because that's a fucking dumb ass thing to do?



When did I ever say I had $300 laying around? I don't care about calling myself a poor bastard.



> Not everyone is you. Out of all the gamers in the world do you really think most of them are "only interested in uncharted" like you? With over 20 PS3 exclusives in 2011 and only about 3(so far) for the 360. Most gamers will look forward to at least 2 or 3 of those PS3 games. At least they have the variety and options to choose from at the get go.



Not everyone is you either /anecdotes. And if someone has neither console (as is implied in this thread). They still have past exclusives to choose from, thus the variety for both consoles is nigh equal. You don't have to look forward to find good games, you can find them looking backwards to.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> lmao at the people using killzone as an example of good ps3 games
> 
> such a terrible game
> 
> but the last guardian is the best selling point for me personally


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

^ Just because you don't care about someones opinion doesn't make the opinion any less valid. It's the nature of opinions, that picture implies that you hold yourself in high regard; but you're a nobody like the rest of us. You shouldn't be in threads like this if you can't debate.


----------



## Helix (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, Tsukiyo picked her system. I think this thread should be closed before there are 35 more pages of console wars. 

Console peasants should really join the PC master race anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

I am starting to like my PC more and more, especially after getting steam. Closing this thread will never stop the console war monster. There's already been 3 other threads before this on the same subject in the last year.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ Just because you don't care about someones opinion doesn't make the opinion any less valid. It's the nature of opinions, that picture implies that you hold yourself in high regard; but you're a nobody like the rest of us. You shouldn't be in threads like this if you can't debate.



No actually that picture implies that his opinion is not any more valid than mine. Thus, I don't care about it. If he doesn't like Killzone then more power to him. Most critics and gamers disagree, including myself.

I don't hold myself in any regard. You shouldn't be in this thread if you can't handle me using a picture to get my opinion across.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2011)

There's plenty of reasons to have both systems if you ask me. Not to mention some games running better on certain systems, might aswell get the best you can for your money. Overall though if we go by this year I think the PS3 has a stronger lineup. This is the first year for PS3 I could say that.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No actually that picture implies that his opinion is not any more valid than mine. Thus, I don't care about it. If he doesn't like Killzone then more power to him. Most critics and gamers disagree, including myself.
> 
> I don't hold myself in any regard. You shouldn't be in this thread if you can't handle me using a picture to get my opinion across.



Then you shouldn't have used the picture in the first place, and actually stated your point. A pausing ellipse and exclamation point hold negative connotations in the manner used in the pic, not neutral connotations.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 30, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> There's plenty of reasons to have both systems if you ask me. Not to mention some games running better on certain systems, might aswell get the best you can for your money. Overall though if we go by this year I think the PS3 has a stronger lineup. This is the first year for PS3 I could say that.



Yeah, the last 4 years, the PS3 has had a lot of big exclusives that were quality. However, not as much quantity. I could argue that MGS4 was a better exclusive than anything on the 360 in 2008, but I couldn't say that the PS3 had more exclusives than the 360. This is the only year that the Sony clearly has quantity as well as (hopefully) quality in their exclusives. 

Oh and I noticed you had an N7 shirt... that's fucking kick ass. I had beaten ME1 on the 360 but I hadn't gotten around to ME2 until the PS3 release this month... I can't even express how awesome it was. Easily beats the first one, and it already has a spot on my top 10 games of all time. Best finale of any game ever...

Only a few games do I hold in higher regard, such as Oblivion and MGS3.



Gnome on Fire said:


> Then you shouldn't have used the picture in the first place, and actually stated your point. A pausing ellipse and exclamation point hold negative connotations in the manner used in the pic, not neutral connotations.


Again, if you can't handle a picture then just leave or don't address it as it wasn't meant to address you. You can look into all it's connotations if it pleases you. It's just a picture. I like to lighten my opinions with some humor, usually in the form of a picture. If you don't find it funny, and all you see is the negative aspects of it then fine. Just remind me to never post a lawlcat when debating with you. 

Don't want you to have a seizure or anything!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

^ No seizure here, I'm calm as a kitten . It's just, posting pictures for debating is a poor choice, especially considering who is associated with posting crappy 4chan pictures on this site.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ No seizure here, I'm calm as a kitten . It's just, posting pictures for debating is a poor choice, especially considering who is associated with posting crappy 4chan pictures on this site.



Who might that be?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yeah, the last 4 years, the PS3 has had a lot of big exclusives that were quality. However, not as much quantity. I could argue that MGS4 was a better exclusive than anything on the 360 in 2008, but I couldn't say that the PS3 had more exclusives than the 360. This is the only year that the Sony clearly has quantity as well as (hopefully) quality in their exclusives.
> 
> Oh and I noticed you had an N7 shirt... that's fucking kick ass. I had beaten ME1 on the 360 but I hadn't gotten around to ME2 until the PS3 release this month... I can't even express how awesome it was. Easily beats the first one, and it already has a spot on my top 10 games of all time. Best finale of any game ever...
> 
> ...


Yeah MGS4 was probably my fave game of 2008, Uncharted 2 for 2009. But like you said not enough games. Even if XBOX had some of the best games of the whole generation, the sheer amount that PS2 had is unbeatable. How I felt about XBOX 360/PS3 last few years. This year it's very few XBOX 360 games but this is before E3 so could change. 

However glad to own both systems once again. Cause after trying PSN few more with games I still think it's a GIGANTIC piece of shit and I can't stand it. I will stick with Multiplayer/shooters on 360 and single player games on ps3. 

And hell yeah ME2 was fucking amazing. Glad got a chance to play it. And yep love my N7 shirt


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Who might that be?



Shuntesatsu or w/e. It only takes about 3 posts in a discussion with him before he just starts spamming the same pictures repeatedly. Most of which are unfunny save a few every once in a blue moon. There was also this one bad poster who posted some video of a guying smashing his PS3, three times in a row.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Shuntesatsu or w/e. It only takes about 3 posts in a discussion with him before he just starts spamming the same pictures repeatedly. Most of which are unfunny save a few every once in a blue moon. There was also this one bad poster who posted some video of a guying smashing his PS3, three times in a row.



Ah well, I try not to use the same picture more than once a year, and it better fit the context or I'll facepalm myself.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaking of ME2, I was itching to play it the other day when I remembered that I sold it some time age. Guess I might just have to go out and buy the PS3 or PC version


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

PS3 version is the most complete. Pick up that one if you plan on getting it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> PS3 version is the most complete. Pick up that one if you plan on getting it.



Yeah the nice thing about the PS3 version is that all the major DLC is already included and integrated into the game. I didn't even notice that some characters were DLC at first because of how well they blended into the main game. 

I also like how the comic lets me make the same choices I made in ME1 without actually having to play it again. I can also change some choices that maybe I wasn't happy with. It definitely doesn't make up for actually playing ME1, but if you're like me who already has played 1, then this will still feel like your Shepard.

There's also a lot of debate about which version has better graphics but to me that's a great thing. If people have to debate about which version looks better that usually means it's too close to definitively say one way or the other. As long as it doesn't look worse I'm happy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> ^ No seizure here, I'm calm as a kitten . It's just, posting pictures for debating is a poor choice, especially considering who is associated with posting crappy 4chan pictures on this site.



Lol, I agree with this post.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> PS3 version is the most complete. Pick up that one if you plan on getting it.



How so? PC/360 version has the first games in which you can port shepard over. 

The ps3 version costs $60 new, the pc/360 version is $20 versions in local gamestops (I'm sure you can find them cheaper) + DLC is about $45-$55 in total.

I've owned a 360 since '08. Way better than that crappy wii.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 31, 2011)

But Wii has Last Story


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2011)

360 because it's the only one I have 




/biased


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2011)

You got the PS3, op?

What games did you get?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> How so? PC/360 version has the first games in which you can port shepard over.
> 
> The ps3 version costs $60 new, the pc/360 version is $20 versions in local gamestops (I'm sure you can find them cheaper) + DLC is about $45-$55 in total.
> 
> I've owned a 360 since '08. Way better than that crappy wii.



Not everyone has online? 

In which PS3 version has it all and if you already played 1 like the poster above did then you can just pick the choices you made.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> But Wii has Last Story


Donkey Kong Country Returns

GOTY '10


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 31, 2011)

PS3 bitches.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2011)

Truly down to personal preference. I love my 360, and As for ps3 I'd only get it if the ps3 Tales games came overseas; That would be the only reason. Otherwise Im fine with my 360, and since the new 360 is out and is _*Much*_ better than the old one, Im glad I stuck with my choice.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Not everyone has online?
> 
> In which PS3 version has it all and if you already played 1 like the poster above did then you can just pick the choices you made.



you only have 6 choices and no, none of the choices involve blowing conrad verner off nor does it involve trying to have a threesome with kaiden and liara 

Besides for the people without online will still be missing out, Bioware still has more big story dlc's for Mass effect 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2011)

None of those choices are really important...still best to get it on PS3 to get full content if you ask me.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 31, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> PS3 eh? good choice, now go buy uncharted.



i wouldnt dare buy the ps3 without that game



			
				Helix said:
			
		

> Okay, Tsukiyo picked her system. I think this thread should be closed before there are 35 more pages of console wars.



i cant help but laugh at the constant battles over systems though

to me one is as good as the other, just the exclusives on the ps3 appeal to me more


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

I did. I finally got it Saturday.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 31, 2011)

> You got the PS3, op?



uncharted, assassin's creed, infamous and heavenly sword 

though probably getting among thieves soon


----------



## Savage (Jan 31, 2011)

Ps3  . I like free online.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> *uncharted, assassin's creed*, infamous and *heavenly sword*
> 
> though probably getting among thieves soon



Those are some bad choices, dawg. 

Should have went for the 360.


----------



## DanE (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Those are some bad choices, dawg.
> 
> Should have went for the 360.



bad choices? what do you play Halo?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Those are some bad choices, dawg.
> 
> Should have went for the 360.



rrrright, he could have gotten halo, gears, and maybe fable3.

and then be without any good games for the rest of the consoles life


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Those are some bad choices, dawg.
> 
> Should have went for the 360.



What are you, gay?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

i wanna school this fool so bad


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden 2 and Raiden IV are better than any PS3 exclusives. Real talk.



Nova said:


> rrrright, he could have gotten halo, gears, and maybe fable3.
> 
> and then be without any good games for the rest of the consoles life



Your limited knowledge on 360 exclusives is why you have a PS3 right now with no games on it.


----------



## Corran (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 and Raiden IV are better than any PS3 exclusives. Real talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited knowledge on 360 exclusives is why you have a PS3 right now with no games on it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 and Raiden IV are better than any PS3 exclusives. Real talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited knowledge on 360 exclusives is why you have a PS3 right now with no games on it.



..... 

Does this world have people with sense? Geez. Raiden IV is a Goddamn Arcade game for christ sake! The New Tetris game probably outclasses it. I own a 360, and while Ninja Gaiden 2 is epic as hell, That isn't a sole reason someone would get a 360, as The ps3 has Ninja Gaiden as well


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> .....
> 
> Does this world have people with sense? Geez. Raiden IV is a Goddamn Arcade game for christ sake! The New Tetris game probably outclasses it. I own a 360, and while Ninja Gaiden 2 is epic as hell, That isn't a sole reason someone would get a 360, as The ps3 has Ninja Gaiden as well



You obviously have never played a Raiden game before. Its an arcade game but it is very challenging. I doubt you could ever beat it. 

NG2 on PS3 is easy mode and nowhere near as challenging as the 360 version. They also edited out the gore, dumbed down the difficulty and added a stupid gimmick where you can play big chebbed whores.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 and Raiden IV are better than any PS3 exclusives. Real talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited knowledge on 360 exclusives is why you have a PS3 right now with no games on it.



Ninja Gaiden 2 is a fun but completely flawed game. The camera is just awful and the level design actually amplifies that issue by being far to constricted and linear. It's a far cry from the original's open levels, and the PS3's Sigma is clearly the best option to play the first game.

Ninja Gaiden 2 on the PS3 has less gore and some extra features. It can be perfectly challenging if you amp up the difficulty and the only reason to dislike it is to be a gore fanatic that needs blood to enjoy their games. 

Raiden is also a fun arcade game... Similar experiences can be found all over the PSN. None of them may suit your fancies like Raiden does, but many are excellent titles that would satisfy most gamers arcade shooter needs.

You obviously have never owned a PS3 or even seen any of it's games yourself. To say that 2 flawed but fun games are better than every PS3 exclusive available is just an opinion, not shared by... anyone really.

You've probably never played Uncharted 2, Metal Gear Solid 4, inFAMOUS, Resistance, Gran Turismo 5, Killzone 2, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain, etc.

I bet you've never even played the PS3 exclusive that seems to fit your gaming style... You want a challenge? Go play Demon's Souls. It is much better designed than Ninja Gaiden, unarguably from a technical standpoint, and arguably from an artistic standpoint.

For every Gears of War there is an Uncharted. For every Forza there is a Gran Turismo. For every Halo there is a Killzone.

Perhaps the PS3 exclusives have a general taste that you can't seem to acquire. You won't find beefed up pea-brains with chainsaw guns on the PS3. That's all taste. It's fine if you prefer all action and no exposition or intrigue. However, you might cross the line when judging someone's taste that differs from your own.

"Your limited knowledge of 360 exclusives..."

Perhaps you need to look in the mirror before making such ignorant remarks. Did you ever stop to think "Hey, maybe this person doesn't love flying limbs, incredible difficulty levels, and chainsaw lancers as much as I do?". No you didn't.

You obviously lack knowledge of anything on the Playstation 3 either by choice, or out of sheer ignorance. Either way, you need to go away before more and more people realize what an ignorant person you must be. Otherwise, you may never be taken seriously again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 and Raiden IV are better than any PS3 exclusives. Real talk.
> 
> 
> 
> Your limited knowledge on 360 exclusives is why you have a PS3 right now with no games on it.



Ill bite this diseased troll attempt.

Xbox

Crackdown
F.E.A.R.
Fable
Gears of War
Halo
Forza

some various other exclusive titles that arent as large, Dead or alive, Two worlds, lost odyssey, mass effect 1, project gotham racing, lost planet, misc.  etc.

ps3

God of war
Ratchet & clank
Demon souls
Killzone
S.O.C.O.M.
Twisted Metal
Little Big planet
Heavy Rain
Gran Turismo
Infamous
Metal Gear Solid
MLB the show
Resistance
Uncharted
Most Final Fantasy titles

as well as various other misc titles such as disgaea, modnation racers, valkyria chronicles, and some more im not familiar with.

Ps3 also has a very large selection of Ps1 exclusives, free online, blu ray, most games on both systems fair better on the playstation, apart from some exceptions, such as bayonetta. The arcade on the ps3 also rivals xbox live arcade. Ps3 also has over twice as many online users as xbox.

Xbox also lacks reliablity, note the red light of death syndrome, which has for the most part disappeared, but still a scar of the past haunts the console.

Oh, and the ps3 just got mega hacked, allowing hackers everywhere to do countless amounts of things. bad for the company, good for the gamers.

the xbox also continues to lose exclusives, such as mass effect, which is <3, and every exclusive they lose is better on the ps3, because ps3 is a much better machine hardware and software wise.

and in the future, we can look forward to cross platform playability that will include the just recently announced NGP/PSP2, the future of the playstation is bright, while the xbox grows dimmer and dimmer over time, lacking exclusivity in the future, and lacking in power. Ps3 also has a better online community, my god, i still have no idea why xbox fans decide to defend its online community, its shameful, you cannot go in a match on a fps shooter on the xbox and not get a 9 year old kid screaming ^ (use bro) or another racial phrase or insult continuously into your head.

edit: and ps3 has 3d. forgot that.

edit2: i cant wait to see your troll response if any response at all, i know it must be hard for someone like you to conceive something of such great magnitude, someone who comes from much poorer, much less fertile grounds, oh troll of the bridge


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be completely honest: it may or may not still be an issue, but the fact that a 360 can drop dead at any moment is what made me not even consider buying one in the first place.

And frankly, the only exclusive I am remotely interested in on the 360 is Gears of War.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2011)

You realize that any piece of equipment can end up doing that, even a PC or PS3?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You realize that any piece of equipment can end up doing that, even a PC or PS3?



Don't even try and convince anyone that the 360 was not terribly designed at launch. The PS3's failure rate is not even in the same ballpark as the 360's.

Every single 360 that came out when it launched is going to fail if you use it enough. There was a fatal design flaw in every system that they waited years to fix with the Elite. That is absolutely unacceptable.

Regardless of exclusives, graphics, controllers, etc... the 360 was a terribly designed system and it pales in comparison to the PS3's hardware. You get what you pay for... the PS3 may have cost a lot more, but it was also built to last.

Microsoft wanted to rush their system out before the competition and the hardware suffered because of it.

Whether you like to game on either system... to pretend the PS3's hardware is not vastly superior to the 360 in terms of build quality is to kid oneself.

I own both... I have had the 60 gig PS3 since launch and it still runs wonderfully. I've had to replace my original 360... as have numerous of my friends... sometimes multiple times... it's just poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree that the ps3 hardware is definitely superior to the 360, although admittedly there aren't many games that really show it. 

I got a ps3 for Christmas, and the only thing I miss is the chat/party interface of xbox live. I currently only use my 360 to play Reach.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> -snip-



      .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 1, 2011)

2011 It's ours. PS3. Let's go.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You realize that any piece of equipment can end up doing that, even a PC or PS3?



Not with nearly as much frequency, and I can replace faulty parts on my PC with ease.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 is a fun but completely flawed game. The camera is just awful and the level design actually amplifies that issue by being far to constricted and linear. It's a far cry from the original's open levels, and the PS3's Sigma is clearly the best option to play the first game.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2 on the PS3 has less gore and some extra features. It can be perfectly challenging if you amp up the difficulty and the only reason to dislike it is to be a gore fanatic that needs blood to enjoy their games.
> 
> ...



How is an easier, dumbed down version of a game, "more polished"?  

I played all those games you listed except for INfamous and Heavy Rain. MGS4 is just 4 hours of gameplay and the rest is intereactive cutscenes, same with Uncharted 2, Killzone is garbage why get a system for that mediocrity? LBP isn't worth getting a PS3 and GT5 is just another racing game with purdy graphics. Resistence? WTF. 



> Perhaps the PS3 exclusives have a general taste that you can't seem to acquire. You won't find beefed up pea-brains with chainsaw guns on the PS3. That's all taste. It's fine if you prefer all action and no exposition or intrigue. However, you might cross the line when judging someone's taste that differs from your own.



Haha, what's so intriguing about Resistance, Killzone, LBP or Uncharted? Uncharted is just a movie where you press buttons at certain parts and run and shoot every 10 minutes. That's not a game, its an interactive movie. 
Sorry if i like challenging games that don't have 10 minute cutscenes every 5 minutes that interferes with my gameplay. Its a sad day for gaming when a regular video game is called an "all action game".

I played Demon's Souls at a friends. The bosses are too piss easy compared to Genshin in NG2 on Mentor Mode.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> How is an easier, dumbed down version of a game, "more polished"?
> 
> I played all those games you listed except for INfamous and Heavy Rain. MGS4 is just 4 hours of gameplay and the rest is intereactive cutscenes, same with Uncharted 2, Killzone is garbage why get a system for that mediocrity? LBP isn't worth getting a PS3 and GT5 is just another racing game with purdy graphics. Resistence? WTF.
> 
> ...



I never said the PS3 version of Ninja Gaiden 2 was "more polished".

I'm not going to bother arguing with someone who's just going to make up shit. You've obviously never actually played any of those game's as everything you say about them is complete and total bullshit. Everyone knows it's bullshit, and the only person you're fooling is yourself.

Grow up, stop talking, and go away. This thread doesn't need any more of the shit coming out of your mouth to pollute it.

@Hangatýr - All I saw was "Oh, yeah maybe I was wrong... Hmm, instead of admitting I didn't know what I was talking about, I'll just ignore this post and put this little face here... that way I look funny and I don't actually have to admit I was wrong."


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

MGS4 isn't just 4 hours of gameplay and 2 hours of cutscenes?

You probably got stuck then.

Oh and lol at PSN having better arcade games. Sure if all you want to play is shovelware then go ahead. If you want a real arcade game that defines arcade gaming and isn't some gimmicky crap then get Raiden IV.

You'll be sol challenged in NG2 that you won't have time to moan about how linear the level design is. Demon souls was just an expedition. No difficulty at all. No challenge. This is the type of game i see you're more accustomed to.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Uncharted? Uncharted is just a movie where you press buttons at certain parts and run and shoot every 10 minutes. That's not a game, its an interactive movie.



You're embarassing yourself more and more with each post you make, you obviously haven't played any of these PS3 games as the guy before me said.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

What the fuck? Did someone use Raiden 4 as a good game? Ninja Gaiden 2: Broken piece of shit as games to own a XBOX 360? Are you fucking kidding me? Oh god gamers are truly getting shittier and shittier. 

Raiden is a dumb piece of shit rehash from Japan that no one cares to play. Stupid shoot em up games are old and done with. Nobody likes them, and I mean NOBODY. I'd honestly be surprise if the company who makes it even sold out of their production. As I worked in a gaming store when it came out I could tell you right now it took 5 months to sell our only copy, and it was to a Asian kid who had a hard on for shit games like that, chaos ring, and dynasty warriors 6. 

Ninja Gaiden 2 was so beyond broken it isn't even funny. It's own creator said it was a rushed product with not NEARLY as much "real" challenge as the original. Sigma 2 was at least fixed in a few ways but even that was pretty crappy compared to the first. People say "Don't look at reviews" but when a game gets a good amount of 7's compared to it's first game which scored 9's everywhere, you can see the difference in quality. It's like arguing Assassin Creed was even NEAR the quality of Assassin's Creed 2. 

NG2 and Raiden are not the reason to own a 360. If anything there the shit you should skip on 360. I'd rather play Killzone 3 then play Raiden, and I hate killzone. Raiden was a terrible shoot em up. Boring as hell, same levels over and over again, made for gamers stuck in the past. NG2 was broken as shit, not nearly as fun as 1, and needed tons of fixing. It's own creator is ashamed of it. 

Reasons to own a 360 are there, plenty of games, just not those 2. 

And LOLZ at Uncharted being a interactive movie. Yes cause the 8 hours of gameplay with maybe 30 minutes of cutscenes makes it a movie. Yeah then NG2 is also a interactive movie. Some people, hahaha.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh god some people really take console wars too far.

you have a console you don't like the other one fine.

play your console and shit up

or be like me and have a PC,PS3/360/wii/DS/PSP


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

MGS4 felt like more cutscene than gameplay, but I still thought it was pretty good. Although I'm not a stealth fan or fan of MGS.

You own a 360 for the following: 
1. If you don't have a gaming PC or don't like gaming on PC.
2. Halo, Gears of War, Crackdown, Fable.
3. Various Jrpgs that japan won't bring over seas for the PS3 for god knows why.
4.The plethora of awesome XBLA games.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Gamecube beats them both. 

come at me bro


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Gamecube beats them both.
> 
> come at me bro



DVD player

Come at me bro.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> DVD player
> 
> Come at me bro.



Back in my day, our gaming consoles were just that: gaming consoles. Not Swiss Army knives


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2011)

Super Smash bros Melee, Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, Legend of Zelda: Twilight princess for gamecube.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

PS3 stomps for me


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Those are some bad choices, dawg.
> 
> Should have went for the 360.



considering i have no interest for any of the exclusives for the 360 why waste $300 on a console with games i can get on the ps3 which has the exclusives i want?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> considering i have no interest for any of the exclusives for the 360 why waste $300 on a console with games i can get on the ps3 which has the exclusives i want?



PS3 has some sexy exclusives. But I don't have the money to buy one + those exclusives (I would if I could).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh god some people really take console wars too far.
> 
> you have a console you don't like the other one fine.
> 
> ...



someone said ps3 was worst than 360

shit got real after that.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> considering i have no interest for any of the exclusives for the 360 why waste $300 on a console with games i can get on the ps3 which has the exclusives i want?



Because online is far superior to the PS3s half-assed online service.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Ninja Gaiden 2 was so beyond broken it isn't even funny. It's own creator said it was a rushed product with not NEARLY as much "real" challenge as the original. Sigma 2 was at least fixed in a few ways but even that was pretty crappy compared to the first. People say "Don't look at reviews" but when a game gets a good amount of 7's compared to it's first game which scored 9's everywhere, you can see the difference in quality. It's like arguing Assassin Creed was even NEAR the quality of Assassin's Creed 2.



NG2 is broken how? because you aren't good at it? NG2 is the same as NG1 in terms of difficulty maybe even harder than 1. I don't see how the game is any different from the first one. Its just more of the same NG. Reviewers probably complained because it was even harder than the first one which they already sucked at. People need to stop calling games broken just because they aren't any good at them. 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> NG2 and Raiden are not the reason to own a 360. If anything there the shit you should skip on 360. I'd rather play Killzone 3 then play Raiden, and I hate killzone. Raiden was a terrible shoot em up. Boring as hell, same levels over and over again, made for gamers stuck in the past. NG2 was broken as shit, not nearly as fun as 1, and needed tons of fixing. It's own creator is ashamed of it.
> 
> Reasons to own a 360 are there, plenty of games, just not those 2



How is Raiden a terrible shoot em up? Explain. Made for gamers in the past? haha. I guess Uncharted and Killzone is made for gamers of the future amirite? That's depressing. 
Yes there is also other reasons to own a 360 such as, the superior online service compared to the PS3 and Wii's, superior games like Dead Rising, Chromehounds and tons of XBL titles that will hold you over for months. 



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> And LOLZ at Uncharted being a interactive movie. Yes cause the 8 hours of gameplay with maybe 30 minutes of cutscenes makes it a movie. Yeah then NG2 is also a interactive movie. Some people, hahaha.


Uncharted has less gameplay than that. Most of it is just hitting a button while the game does everything for you. Can't really call that gameplay can you? And how is NG2 an interactive movie? Please explain that to me because i can't see how fighting incendiary troops during a boss fight on Mentor Mode is anything like an interactive movie.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys just love trolling dont you rofl


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Because online is *far superior* to the PS3s half-assed online service.


I wasn't going to get into this, but seriously..._far superior_? Whatever. 

No, no its not. Four years ago if we compared Live and PSN, I would have agree with you. Now? PSN is pretty damn good, and now I'm questioning if you have ever used PSN. Live has a few bells and whistles over PSN, but PSN gets the job done....that is...playing online. And it is free.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Because online is far superior to the PS3s half-assed online service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hit detection being off on the werewolves? And even the creator saying "Well blame Tecmo on that one, they rushed me". Infinity rocket launcher guys who pissed off even the elite NG players? Oh my fave thing was the bosses who can kill you in three shots on normal. The bosses didn't even have tactics to them. You just had to hit em and dodge. Least one had different ways to approach each bad guy. Has nothing to do with how good you are at the game, learn2play good games buddy. 

Yes Raiden is terrible. Shitty levels, same old gameplay made from the 80's, no story, crap graphics, do you want me to continue? 

Yes you are correct online is so much better on 360. I won't argue that, PSN is a piece of shit. Though did you just list Dead Rising and Chromehounds? One game that has a sequel that's better than it in every way? What's the reason to play Dead Rising? Story sucks so nope, 2 is better. And chromehounds? Seriously? Terrible piece of shit game. Talk about boring, story? Missing in action. Graphics were meh in every regard. Online was garbage and had only a handful of people eve playing. Use better examples. 

And you just described every game with "Hit a button and let a game do it for you" what do you call hitting a attack button in NG2 and watching the game do the move then? So you?re telling me you can get away with just hitting one button in Uncharted and not being good at shooting or actually aiming and you can beat it? Don?t make me laugh man, come up with better arguments then this shit. Unless you?re just a troll, then tell me now so can stop responding cause this is just sad.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Hit detection being off on the werewolves? And even the creator saying "Well blame Tecmo on that one, they rushed me". Infinity rocket launcher guys who pissed off even the elite NG players? Oh my fave thing was the bosses who can kill you in three shots on normal. The bosses didn't even have tactics to them. You just had to hit em and dodge. Least one had different ways to approach each bad guy. Has nothing to do with how good you are at the game, learn2play good games buddy.


The bosses are supposed to that hard, its called having a challenge. Is that too hard for you to comprehend? They're supposed to kill you in 3 shots on Acolyte. Practice and get good. One reason i don't like most games now is because none of them pose a challenge or make you work for anything. 

It sounds like you really, really suck at this game. But that still doesn't mean the game is broken. 




			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> And you just described every game with "Hit a button and let a game do it for you" what do you call hitting a attack button in NG2 and watching the game do the move then? So you’re telling me you can get away with just hitting one button in Uncharted and not being good at shooting or actually aiming and you can beat it? Don’t make me laugh man, come up with better arguments then this shit. Unless you’re just a troll, then tell me now so can stop responding cause this is just sad.



No wonder you suck at the game. You can't just spam buttons and watch your character do all the work in NG2. You might be able to do that on easy mode but not on anything above that. I don't even remember being challenged in Uncharted 2. I thought the whole point of video games were you had to overcome challenges? The entire concept is lost on games like Uncharted 2 and the majority of Sony first party titles.


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 1, 2011)

im not giving any money to M$


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

You probably already have given them money at some point.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

I beat NG2...and NG1 multiple times. It has nothing to do with sucking at the game. Unlike you I can see when a game is broken. Like how you skipped all the problems and focused on the boss fights. No bosses are suppose to be a challenge. Not hit you with cheap shots that kill you 3 shots on normal. In NG1 it was far more balanced. Alma is the PERFECT example of a challenging boss but fair. She had different ways of defeating her besides just slash slash, dodge, slash slash, dodge, slash slash like EVERY boss in NG2. 

And you didn't play Uncharted 2 so stop the bullshit. You didn't play any ps3 games from the sounds of it. Try playing Uncharted 2 on the hardest difficulty and tell  me it isn't hard to take down 8 gunmen, 4 snipers, and 2 fully armored guys. Not to mention the end game warriors, oh do you know what I'm talking about? Or you don't cause you didn't play the game...

You are just a hater of Sony stuff it's obvious. Badmouth shit you didn't play because you think it boost the crappy games you like. Plus shooters are meant to be a challenge online, they are competition games. More so then focus on single player elements. Because you wanna see who the better shooter is in the end of the day. A.I. can never match humans. 

Sad I see someone actually DEFEND Ninja Gaiden 2, especially over NG1, which was an amazing game. So balanced, great combat system, and amazing graphics. Something NG2 lacked completely.


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah, probably at some point. but all of my pc goods are from jack sparrow. (with the exception of my OS)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I beat NG2...and NG1 multiple times. It has nothing to do with sucking at the game. Unlike you I can see when a game is broken. Like how you skipped all the problems and focused on the boss fights. No bosses are suppose to be a challenge. Not hit you with cheap shots that kill you 3 shots on normal. In NG1 it was far more balanced. Alma is the PERFECT example of a challenging boss but fair. She had different ways of defeating her besides *just slash slash, dodge, slash slash, dodge, slash slash like EVERY boss in NG2.*



Its not broken just because you suck at the game. What problems? I skipped to the boss fights because you kept crying about the bosses. I found nothing wrong with the levels. You just can't run through the game brain dead like you can in every other game nowadays. 
You also have to know how to block and do a lot of blocking in NG2. But i guess you didn't know that since you probably couldn't beat the first chapter on Acolyte. I still don't see what's wrong with bosses killing you with 3 shots in Acolyte either. NG is known for its difficulty. You should be used to it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Another shit storm coming.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its not broken just because you suck at the game. What problems? I skipped to the boss fights because you kept crying about the bosses. I found nothing wrong with the levels. You just can't run through the game brain dead like you can in every other game nowadays.
> You also have to know how to block and do a lot of blocking in NG2. But i guess you didn't know that since you probably couldn't beat the first chapter on Acolyte. I still don't see what's wrong with bosses killing you with 3 shots in Acolyte either. NG is known for its difficulty. You should be used to it.





Listen to House and just leave.

NG2 is not flawed only because of it's broken enemies. If you think that the camera in that game is acceptable for an action game... you're a blind fanboy. Well we all already know you're a blind fanboy. Every time you post it's like a starving child in some remote location has died. It's sad, and there's nothing anyone can do to help you.

Nothing you say should ever be taken seriously, and it probably won't be. Out of all the possible reasons to own a 360 ( Halo, Gears, Mass Effect 1, Controller preference, etc. ) you pick two games that only you and you alone seem to praise. No one agrees with you, and that's fine.

No one cares if you enjoy broken, stupid, and commercially/critically failed games. It's when you start spouting out bullshit like those two POS games are better than anything on the PS3, and that the OP made a mistake in getting a console that he obviously enjoys... Ugh, just shut the fuck up.

Not everyone is you, you ignorant, sad, little person. Not everyone pretends to play PS3 games and says they suck without actually playing them. Not everyone wants a game to be broken so it can be challenging. Not everyone needs to play an arcade shooter because no one actually plays arcade shooters anymore. 

Get that through your sick, I mean thick, skull. You do not equal the world. You are in a very small minority called S.A.F land. Go live there in peace and leave everyone else alone, because despite what you may think, S.A.F land is far from perfect or appealing.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its not broken just because you suck at the game. What problems? I skipped to the boss fights because you kept crying about the bosses. I found nothing wrong with the levels. You just can't run through the game brain dead like you can in every other game nowadays.
> You also have to know how to block and do a lot of blocking in NG2. But i guess you didn't know that since you probably couldn't beat the first chapter on Acolyte. I still don't see what's wrong with bosses killing you with 3 shots in Acolyte either. NG is known for its difficulty. You should be used to it.



Do you have reading problems?  I beat NG1, NG Black, NG Sigma, NG2, and NG2 Sigma multiple times....I don't suck at the game, it's broken/unfinished/cheap. Learn the difference. Do you understand that I beat these games or are you mentally retarded?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't even remember how many times I threw my controller on the ground while playing NG2. 

Good times...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck? Did someone use Raiden 4 as a good game? Ninja Gaiden 2: Broken piece of shit as games to own a XBOX 360? Are you fucking kidding me? Oh god gamers are truly getting shittier and shittier.
> 
> Raiden is a dumb piece of shit rehash from Japan that no one cares to play. Stupid shoot em up games are old and done with. Nobody likes them, and I mean NOBODY. I'd honestly be surprise if the company who makes it even sold out of their production. As I worked in a gaming store when it came out I could tell you right now it took 5 months to sell our only copy, and it was to a Asian kid who had a hard on for shit games like that, chaos ring, and dynasty warriors 6.
> 
> ...



If you think Shmups are over and done with, you are solely mistaken... and at the same time completely right. Gamers tastes have changed and thus a great genre has been left to wither with only a minimal amount of developers still making games for it. Btw, Raiden IV did make a profit but I'll agree that there are better shmups around, Deathsmiles for instance. Unfortunately, the rest require you to import them.

A shame that the 360 is the only console to really support the genre. It still is quite popular in Japan but just not overseas as everyone else has gone onto CoD, Uncharted, and the likes, which honestly to me, while they are games, have too much emphasis on cutscenes and story than actual gameplay. Not to say they aren't fun but I generally never replay those games.



crazymtf said:


> Yes Raiden is terrible. Shitty levels, same old gameplay made from the 80's, *no story*, crap graphics, do you want me to continue?



Case in point. I had to laugh quite a bit at this. But I approach games of certain genres a specific way so let's just call this a difference of opinion on that matter. Also, because the gameplay was made from the "80s", how is that a point to disprove the enjoyment? Are people still not enjoying the crap out of themselves while playing FPS games? Are people still not enjoying the crap out of themselves while playing old-school fighting games? Each genre has it's perks and it's own enjoyment. You clearly don't like the genre too much or rather, not a fan of the vertical shmup style gameplay. Which is completely fine. 

I will agree with you though that I didn't really like Raiden IV too much but I still enjoyed it. I much prefer the bullet hell sub-genre. It made a profit for the company but as was expected, didn't sell like wildfire cause it's a genre that just doesn't "fit" with gamers' expectations today. Probably why so many games are interactive movies or are general cakewalks.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If you think Shmups are over and done with, you are solely mistaken... and at the same time completely right. Gamers tastes have changed and thus a great genre has been left to wither with only a minimal amount of developers still making games for it. Btw, Raiden IV did make a profit but I'll agree that there are better shmups around, Deathsmiles for instance. Unfortunately, the rest require you to import them.
> 
> A shame that the 360 is the only console to really support the genre. It still is quite popular in Japan but just not overseas as everyone else has gone onto CoD, Uncharted, and the likes, which honestly to me, while they are games, have too much emphasis on cutscenes and story than actual gameplay. Not to say they aren't fun but I generally never replay those games.



I can see you liking them but they hardly evolved, at all. True they can be fun, deathsmiles was actually pretty good. But they are a dying breed for a reason, games HAVE to evolve or they die out. 

I'm also not understand the Uncharted/COD having to much cutscenes. The games have 30 minutes TOPS on cutscenes and even so those games are like fighters, meant for competition. It's why I can't hate on Deathsmiles crappy story or meh graphics, not meant for that. Meant to be fast, fun, 2d action. 

And hard to believe Raiden 4 made a profit, that game sucked in every way. Deathsmiles was far better.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:
			
		

> Because online is far superior to the PS3s half-assed online service.


i am well aware that xbox live is superior to ps3's online service in every way. but since i have no intention on playing online why buy a 360


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally, I say PSN is better than Live.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Another shit storm coming.



it already came


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> it already came



Yeah, I noticed.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Live has nice features and a lot of 12 year olds who really shouldn't own a mic, or the M game's they are using it to play on.

PSN has less features, is nice and easy to navigate/look at, and has (IMO) an older audience. This of course depends on the games you play, but I've met a lot of awesome people playing Rainbow 6, Socom, and Assassin's Creed on the PS3. I've yet to encounter someone I would enjoy talking to outside of a game on Halo, Gears, or COD on the 360.

If you enjoy playing online casually, then the PS3 is very serviceable. If you need X game chat, the largest number of players, a cool way to separate how you want to play online, some other nifty things, and a shit ton of Halo Mountain Dew ads... That you don't mind paying for... then yeah, go with Live. 

It also heavily relies on your friends... But you'll make new one's with whatever system you get.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 1, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I can see you liking them but they hardly evolved, at all. True they can be fun, deathsmiles was actually pretty good. But they are a dying breed for a reason, games HAVE to evolve or they die out.
> 
> I'm also not understand the Uncharted/COD having to much cutscenes. The games have 30 minutes TOPS on cutscenes and even so those games are like fighters, meant for competition. It's why I can't hate on Deathsmiles crappy story or meh graphics, not meant for that. Meant to be fast, fun, 2d action.
> 
> And hard to believe Raiden 4 made a profit, that game sucked in every way. Deathsmiles was far better.



Shmup fans get so few games, we eat up what we can get.  XBLA has been kind to us at least with a couple releases in the genre along with Deathsmiles and Raiden IV. The Raiden series though has barely changed gameplay wise and that really all depends on the gamer if they'll like it or not. Too many times have I read forum posts and articles where someone has complained that a new game doesn't play like their old game and they get QQ about it. Vice versa as well. It's like gamers want to be fed new shit but they secretly crave the same shit with a new stench.

CoD was probably a bad example for the cutscene bit as they was quite a lot of gameplay in it. Just a go to game to bring up heh. MGS4 would better fit that and no one can argue against the sheer amount of cutscenes in that game.

On your evolution point, shmups have evolved. Greatly. Bullet hells are the current form of it and compared to older shmups, the difference can't be denied. The gameplay is still the same, just as every genre. The little tweaks are there to make it seem different enough yet you're still playing the same thing with a different skin.

edit: Don't even know why I'm ranting.  I'm going to play where it all began and where it's better than PS3 & 360: the arcade!


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Live has nice features and a lot of 12 year olds who really shouldn't own a mic, or the M game's they are using it to play on.
> 
> PSN has less features, is nice and easy to navigate/look at, and has (IMO) an older audience. This of course depends on the games you play, but I've met a lot of awesome people playing Rainbow 6, Socom, and Assassin's Creed on the PS3. I've yet to encounter someone I would enjoy talking to outside of a game on Halo, Gears, or COD on the 360.
> 
> ...




I can understand your sentiments. Good post here. But lets say this: Unfortunately, while the 360 has good online its also because its a cheaper system that little kids get it, and because parents don't know shit about game systems kids get over.Which is why I never play the standard FPS games online. I play where the geeks/hardcore good gamers are. Through blazblue I got a handful of people I would chill with outside of gaming, and game with all the time. The same could be said for psn mainly because the ps3 tends to be bought for adults cause they have a big screen tv and want blue ray and games.Which draws an older and more mature group of people. Not that they aren't on 360, its just its moreso on ps3. I don't mind either system, just I prefer my 360, and for ps3 its selective with what I'd play.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow and to think Shuntentatsu would have already posted =S


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Personally, I say PSN is better than Live.



This is untrue, but by no means is PSN bad.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Shmup fans get so few games, we eat up what we can get.  XBLA has been kind to us at least with a couple releases in the genre along with Deathsmiles and Raiden IV. The Raiden series though has barely changed gameplay wise and that really all depends on the gamer if they'll like it or not. Too many times have I read forum posts and articles where someone has complained that a new game doesn't play like their old game and they get QQ about it. Vice versa as well. It's like gamers want to be fed new shit but they secretly crave the same shit with a new stench.
> 
> CoD was probably a bad example for the cutscene bit as they was quite a lot of gameplay in it. Just a go to game to bring up heh. MGS4 would better fit that and no one can argue against the sheer amount of cutscenes in that game.
> 
> ...



To be fair, one shouldn't go into a game like MGS4 and expect short fun bursts of gameplay. It's a story driven game as it should be. It's the kind of experience I love, many other love, and some hate. You should always research and know what you buy before buying it. If you want a good arcade shooter, then the PSN has plenty -








And I'm sure there are plenty on the 360 too. All very challenging and fun in short bursts. Limited in story.

Just like I shouldn't expect an epic tale when buying these games, no one should expect arcade gameplay from MGS4 and similar games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

Why doesn't Kojima just make a movie, everyone knows he wants to.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Why doesn't Kojima just make a movie, everyone knows he wants to.



Probably has to do with time constraints. You can't make the MGS series into a movie and expect it to be as good as the games. That would take 20 movies.

Plus he loves making stealth games, with his story wrapped around it. He wants people to play the genre he basically invented. Before the original Metal Gear, no developer thought like him. "Wait so we are NOT supposed to shoot everything? We avoid them instead? What the hell?". Brilliant.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2011)

lol at people saying psn has a "more mature" fanbase.

It's the INTERNET,people are largely immature or just plain old trollin everywhere, its the price we pay for virtual absolute freedom.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

DedValve said:


> lol at people saying psn has a "more mature" fanbase.
> 
> It's the INTERNET,people are largely immature or just plain old trollin everywhere, its the price we pay for virtual absolute freedom.



It's not that it has a "more mature" anything. Most people agree that there are A LOT of kids on Live. More so than on the PSN. It has nothing to do with maturity. They could be mature kids. That's usually not the case however, and there's a noticeable difference in age groups when playing on PSN as opposed to live. Of course there is always going to be all sorts of people on both systems... but there are going to be majorities and minorities on both as well.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

Mute button, it only takes 2 seconds.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think the PS3 has a more mature fanbase. From working in a gamestore and looking at the buyers, they both have their fair share of little shits. Big difference? Little kids don't buy those 50 dollar mics for ps3. Problem solved 

Also on the subject of Kojima he needs to leave MGS alone already and work on something new. He's been outclassed in stealth gameplay awhile now. We need another Zone of the Enders or something new.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Mute button, it only takes 2 seconds.



What about the games that don't let you mute until you're in-game or not at all!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

You can mute through the Xbox sub dash that pops up when you hit the big X.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You can mute through the Xbox sub dash that pops up when you hit the big X.



And risk getting killed in the middle of a match!?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> This is untrue, but by no means is PSN bad.



It was an opinion.  
I usually just mute my tv against players with mics.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> It was an opinion.
> I usually just mute my tv against players with mics.



You worded it oddly. I can't play games with my TV muted, I play by sounds along with sight.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Listen to House and just leave.
> 
> NG2 is not flawed only because of it's broken enemies. If you think that the camera in that game is acceptable for an action game... you're a blind fanboy. Well we all already know you're a blind fanboy. Every time you post it's like a starving child in some remote location has died. It's sad, and there's nothing anyone can do to help you.


The camera is only a problem during like 2 small parts of the game. If you thought the camera was a problem the entire time then maybe you should learn how to block and dodge, or get glasses.  You sound like you pick any little thing out of a game to complain about just because you aren't that good. Why not practice and put some effort into getting good at the game instead of complaining about every little thing that doesn't go your way.



> Nothing you say should ever be taken seriously, and it probably won't be. Out of all the possible reasons to own a 360 ( Halo, Gears, Mass Effect 1, Controller preference, etc. ) you pick two games that only you and you alone seem to praise. No one agrees with you, and that's fine.


I'm sure a lot of people would agree that NG2 is a better game than Uncharted 2 or Killzone. Unless gamers have all developed vaginas. 




> No one cares if you enjoy broken, stupid, and commercially/critically failed games. It's when you start spouting out bullshit like those two POS games are better than anything on the PS3, and that the OP made a mistake in getting a console that he obviously enjoys... Ugh, just shut the fuck up.


OH NO! A GAME COMMERCIALLY FAILED! THAT MEANS ITS PROBABLY NOT GOOD AND NO ONE SHOULD PLAY IT! That type of mindset is why you and a bunch of other uncoordinated, drooling babies are playing interactive movies now instead of an actual game.  



> Not everyone is you, you ignorant, sad, little person. Not everyone pretends to play PS3 games and says they suck without actually playing them. Not everyone wants a game to be broken so it can be challenging. Not everyone needs to play an arcade shooter because no one actually plays arcade shooters anymore.


And not everyone is you and your butt buddy, crazymtf who thinks no one plays arcade shooters and enjoy games that require no skills, has no challenges and offer zero replay value. 



> Get that through your sick, I mean thick, skull. You do not equal the world. You are in a very small minority called S.A.F land. Go live there in peace and leave everyone else alone, because despite what you may think, S.A.F land is far from perfect or appealing.



Cry some more.



Tsukiyo said:


> i am well aware that xbox live is superior to ps3's online service in every way. but since i have no intention on playing online why buy a 360



Then wouldn't you have been better off with a Wii?



crazymtf said:


> I can see you liking them but they hardly evolved, at all. True they can be fun, deathsmiles was actually pretty good. But they are a dying breed for a reason, games HAVE to evolve or they die out.
> 
> I'm also not understand the Uncharted/COD having to much cutscenes. The games have 30 minutes TOPS on cutscenes and even so those games are like fighters, meant for competition..



Yeah, shumps should evolve into COD and Killzone. 
You forget that the entire time you "play" uncharted its a cutscene.



Gnome on Fire said:


> Playing hard games for the sake of them being hard sounds like vanity to me.



I play them for the challenge. Is it really hard for any of you to comprehend that there are still gamers out there that like to be challenged by their games?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

Playing hard games for the sake of them being hard sounds like vanity to me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> You worded it oddly. I can't play games with my TV muted, I play by sounds along with sight.



My fault, but I never could find the mute button.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

Speaking of 360 vs PS3. I put Demons Soul at the top of my Gamefly and they sent me Alan Wake, what gives? Bias gamefly much


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

That's whi I pick mine up, in person.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The camera is only a problem during like 2 small parts of the game. If you thought the camera was a problem the entire time then maybe you should learn how to block and dodge, or get glasses.  You sound like you pick any little thing out of a game to complain about just because you aren't that good. Why not practice and put some effort into getting good at the game instead of complaining about every little thing that doesn't go your way.
> 
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people would agree that NG2 is a better game than Uncharted 2 or Killzone. Unless gamers have all developed vaginas.
> ...



Wow you're still here? Don't you have something better to do? Like playing some horribly designed game that only you and a few select people actually enjoyed?

I love how everything you say is made up on your own head. Like you have a counsel inside your tiny brain that tells you what you want to hear.

"Why not practice and put some effort into getting good at the game instead of complaining about every little thing that doesn't go your way."

Last time I checked I wasn't complaining about anything but the camera. If you think a camera is just a "tiny little thing" in games then you have more problems than I initially perceived.

And now you're saying that people who enjoy Uncharted 2 and not Ninja Gaiden 2 are vagina's? Well, I guess the entire gaming community that gave Uncharted 2 a ridiculous amount of Game of the Year awards and NG2 absolutely nothing will have to disagree with you.

Yet again, your brain decides to only hear what it wants to hear. Commercially unsuccessful was merely ONE point I got across in that sentence. Yet your mind either couldn't comprehend what I was saying, or you decided ignorance is bliss and only commented on the part you could actually address.

Your right, not everyone is me either. The difference? I'm not attacking others idea's because they don't correspond with my own. I'm not telling someone that they made a bad move because Uncharted is better than anything on the 360. I'm not shoving my opinion down others throats because I'm some "elitist" gamer that only plays games that offer an incredible challenge, and then calling people who don't vaginas.

Grow the fuck up, stop trying to argue, and get the hell out of this thread.

In case you haven't noticed, no one agrees with you. No one wants to hear the garbage spewing out of your mouth. No one cares that you're fucking hardcore because you can play Ninja Gaiden without recognizing that it's a flawed game. 

Go back to the recesses of your mind. That way, you can agree with yourself all day, and no one here has to hear about it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> That's whi I pick mine up, in person.



What do you mean?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I'm sure a lot of people would agree that NG2 is a better game than Uncharted 2 or Killzone. Unless gamers have all developed vaginas.



Wat? Even the PS3 re-release of Ninja Gaiden II wasn't as good as Uncharted 2 or Killzone. Ninja Gaiden II was a rushed game and is probably the worst game in that series, if not for the licensed Genesis game that was never finished. And I actually like the game.

Oh, and Demon's Souls>>Ninja Gaiden II. Just saying.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> What do you mean?



Typo 
I meant that, instead of ordering, or shipping over the internet, I pick my games up in person.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2011)

*@S.A.F*
I disagree on the whole "I'm sure a lot of people would agree that NG2 is a better game than Uncharted 2 or Killzone. Unless gamers have all developed vaginas."


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:
			
		

> Then wouldn't you have been better off with a Wii?


                          .


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Well what a big surprise that people hate challenging games.

Its all about instant gratification nowadays.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 1, 2011)

But how does a challenging game equal a better game?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Well what a big surprise that people hate challenging games.
> 
> Its all about instant gratification nowadays.



No... it's not.

In *your* eyes, if a game is not challenging than it isn't a good game.

Game's are not just about challenge. Game's are experiences. Some aim to tell an epic tale. Some want you to choose your own path as hero or a villain. Some want to let you become a musician.

Just because you want your games to be challenging, does not make a game that isn't difficult bad. If a game is tough than it's tough. If it's not than you can probably up the difficulty level. If there is no difficulty, like Heavy Rain... did you ever consider it wasn't meant to offer a challenge, but something else entirely?

That's the beauty of games. They offer everyone something different.

If you only want to play something that challenges you, that's perfectly fine. Search for difficult games, and always play on the highest difficulty.

Don't call people names just because that's not what they want from their games. Don't say that the games they like suck because it isn't tough enough, or it focuses on story telling, and don't assume people suck at gaming because they don't like the games you enjoy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

I think having a choice of making the game challenging via difficulty settings is one of the best things a game can do. A game being innately hard no matter what is a thing of the past. There are far more games coming out nowadays that sometimes you don't want spend vast amounts of time on one, sometimes you just want the game to end.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2011)

Whatever you do, get Vanquish and platinum it


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2011)

To be honest, they are both great in their own ways.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No... it's not.
> 
> In *your* eyes, if a game is not challenging than it isn't a good game.
> 
> ...



You should take your own advice. I didn't start name calling until you told me to "shut the fuck up" and started telling me i need to play good games and all sorts of other shit an elitist nerd would say. Did i say it had to be as hard as NG2? No. I said a game that doesn't present some form of a challenge isn't a video game but more so an interactive cutscene. I say this because games are supposed to challenge your reflexes, your natural skill and your overall performance at the game. If all you like and play are games that don't provide any form of challenge (even the smallest ounce of one) Then they aren't really good games. This is the truth whether you want to believe that or not. 

Games are meant to be fun challenges, not movies where you press buttons and watch the game do all the work for you like most games out there now. I understand if someone doesn't like NG2 because its too hard for them but when they class games like Uncharted above NG2 because it was too hard for them it just makes them look like pussies, and not very good "gamers". Maybe i need to accept the fact that most people just aren't actual gamers anymore. Just casual people who happen to own video games.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You should take your own advice. I didn't start name calling until you told me to "shut the fuck up" and started telling me i need to play good games and all sorts of other shit an elitist nerd would say. Did i say it had to be as hard as NG2? No. I said a game that doesn't present some form of a challenge isn't a video game but more so an interactive cutscene. I say this because games are supposed to challenge your reflexes, your natural skill and your overall performance at the game. If all you like and play are games that don't provide any form of challenge (even the smallest ounce of one) Then they aren't really good games. This is the truth whether you want to believe that or not.
> 
> Games are meant to be fun challenges, not movies where you press buttons and watch the game do all the work for you like most games out there now. I understand if someone doesn't like NG2 because its too hard for them but when they class games like Uncharted above NG2 because it was too hard for them it just makes them look like pussies, and not very good "gamers". Maybe i need to accept the fact that most people just aren't actual gamers anymore. Just casual people who happen to own video games.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not mad, just expressing my opinion. If i was mad i'd spam stupid pictures because i would be too pissed to form a sentence.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2011)

I would have to agree, that I find a game that is ridiculously easy to be pointless. Essentially, if a game has no challenge then that means the gameplay is weak because there is no thrill.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You should take your own advice. I didn't start name calling until you told me to "shut the fuck up" and started telling me i need to play good games and all sorts of other shit an elitist nerd would say. Did i say it had to be as hard as NG2? No. I said a game that doesn't present some form of a challenge isn't a video game but more so an interactive cutscene. I say this because games are supposed to challenge your reflexes, your natural skill and your overall performance at the game. If all you like and play are games that don't provide any form of challenge (even the smallest ounce of one) Then they aren't really good games. This is the truth whether you want to believe that or not.
> 
> Games are meant to be fun challenges, not movies where you press buttons and watch the game do all the work for you like most games out there now. I understand if someone doesn't like NG2 because its too hard for them but when they class games like Uncharted above NG2 because it was too hard for them it just makes them look like pussies, and not very good "gamers". Maybe i need to accept the fact that most people just aren't actual gamers anymore. Just casual people who happen to own video games.



Wow. You really don't get it do you. I cannot even fathom how a person can be this ignorant.

Is anybody else reading this? Does it make any sense to you?

Everything you just said was entirely an opinion. 

Games are meant to be fun challenges... *to you*.

A game is not good if it doesn't provide a challenge... *to you*.

This is the truth... *to you!*

Nothing you said has any merit beyond yourself. People don't classify Uncharted above Ninja Gaiden because NG is too hard. They enjoyed playing Uncharted more. It was more entertaining to them. Regardless of what you think, a lot of people play games for entertainment. Not a challenge. If it is challenging and entertaining then great. If it isn't very challenging but still very entertaining... also great.

I play games for a multitude of reasons. I play Metal Gear because I love the story. I play Mass Effect because I love the universe. I play Socom because I love working as a team. I play Oblivion because I love the freedom to play how I want to play. I even play Demon's Souls because *Gasp* I occasionally like a challenge.

Pull your ignorant head out of your ass and realize that your views are only that. Your views. Not mine. Not anyone's buy your own. You can't look down on people because they play games for something other than a challenge. If that's all you want them fine. 

Go play a challenging game, and leave your narrow-minded remarks in your head. No one here cares that you think their pussies and not "real gamers" because they play games for reasons you don't even try to appreciate.

I'm done talking to you. You're obviously too ignorant to listen to what I'm saying. You can call people whatever you want. No one will ever respect you, no matter how many games you beat on insane difficulty. You don't respect others opinions so why should anyone give a shit about yours?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebodies craaaaanky.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Somebodies craaaaanky.



Cranky? Ha, yeah. You'd know if I was upset. You're not worth getting angry over. I don't mind taking some of my time to point out how ignorant your statements are though. That's about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Cranky? Ha, yeah. You'd know if I was upset. You're not worth getting angry over. I don't mind taking some of my time to point out how ignorant your statements are though. That's about it.



The bitchy attitude could have fooled me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow....yaw killed the thread.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The bitchy attitude could have fooled me.



Yeah, well when you continue to post plain ignorance over and over again... Forgive me if I don't come off as a cheery guy.



Esura said:


> Wow....yaw killed the thread.



Well I shot the sheriff but I didn't shoot the deputy... wait, does that make sense in this context? Probably not. Oh well.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well I shot the sheriff but I didn't shoot the deputy... wait, does that make sense in this context? Probably not. Oh well.


No..no it doesn't. But its funny. 

You guys might want to chill on the girl fight before the police gets up in here.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> No..no it doesn't. But its funny.
> 
> You guys might want to chill on the girl fight before the police gets up in here.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2WzkgkufyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2011)

I knew this would go down.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> You should take your own advice. I didn't start name calling until you told me to "shut the fuck up" and started telling me i need to play good games and all sorts of other shit an elitist nerd would say. Did i say it had to be as hard as NG2? No. I said a game that doesn't present some form of a challenge isn't a video game but more so an interactive cutscene. I say this because games are supposed to challenge your reflexes, your natural skill and your overall performance at the game. If all you like and play are games that don't provide any form of challenge (even the smallest ounce of one) Then they aren't really good games. This is the truth whether you want to believe that or not.
> 
> Games are meant to be fun challenges, not movies where you press buttons and watch the game do all the work for you like most games out there now. I understand if someone doesn't like NG2 because its too hard for them but when they class games like Uncharted above NG2 because it was too hard for them it just makes them look like pussies, and not very good "gamers". Maybe i need to accept the fact that most people just aren't actual gamers anymore. Just casual people who happen to own video games.



I am done with fighting with you cause I figured you are either a troll or just that f'ing dumb  But real fast I already stated how Uncharted 2 challenges you, multiple times, and you choose to ignore it every time. 

Facing off against other people = challenge. 

Single player is basically the training ground of the game. Though I thought just one chapter in Uncharted was better than NG2 and the rest of the crappy games you listed as good but that's beside the point. 

But yes Uncharted 2 has a challenge; the multiplayer is to face off against other people. You have to polish your skill. You either get good at the game or you suck at it. You would suck at it because it sounds like you suck at just about every game. BUT it does provide a challenge. 

Do you understand? Or just gonna skip my points once again and state NG2 is for guys while everything else is for girls? Stupid, retarded statement that was anyway. I'm sure there?s some girl, probably Japanese, who's ten times better at Ninja Gaiden then you. Guess what? She has a Vagina, failed logic boy 

Oh btw love you mention Raiden 4, dead rising, and chromehounds as good games yet none are hard...at ALL.


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Maybe i need to accept the fact that most people just aren't actual gamers anymore. Just casual people who happen to own video games.



Indeed you should. Stop living by the logic of the pre 32-bit era and embrace this new millennia of casual gaming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Magoichi said:


> Indeed you should. Stop living by the logic of the pre 32-bit era and embrace this new millennia of casual gaming.



Lets bring out the kinect and dance station(or whatever that piece of shit is called)

and NG2 hard? it definitely was a difficult game at times but I wouldn't say its HARD.

play fucking touhou 6 at any level above normal and fucking CRY.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

This thread is going places. 

Play Path of Radiance on max difficulty and don't lose a character, that's pretty hard.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Wow. You really don't get it do you. I cannot even fathom how a person can be this ignorant.
> 
> Is anybody else reading this? Does it make any sense to you?
> 
> ...



For one, you really need to calm down. Second, you're going on this tangent about "opinions", yet you're basically crapping on his. You've said things like "this game is bad", does that mean that someone should right a tl;dr about how it is only bad *to you*?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2011)

Failing me violent, sticking up for a troll


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 2, 2011)

wtf happened to this thread? i thought this was ps3 vs 360?

lol S.A.F


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to *Is NG2 a cheap game? & do opinions matter?*


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 2, 2011)

i dont get it, why do some people bitch and moan about a game being casual and not too hardcore for them...

if you want hardcore, play CS with me and ill make the game hard for you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2011)

Not everyone has online though.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> For one, you really need to calm down. Second, you're going on this tangent about "opinions", yet you're basically crapping on his. You've said things like "this game is bad", does that mean that someone should right a tl;dr about how it is only bad *to you*?



If you hadn't noticed that conversation is over. Mr. Freeze put an end to it, and yet you want to bring it back up?

I was crapping on his opinion that only his opinion is the right opinion. Understand?

I've said many things, and argued my case about them, but I don't tell someone that the way they enjoy their games is for vaginas and pussies. I don't tell people they suck at games because they like Uncharted 2 and not Ninja Gaiden 2. 

Write a tl;dr for all I care. I won't read it and just say tl;dr. Why? Because this conversation was over yesterday, and because I can. S.A.F could have to. Instead he decided to continually say the same thing over and over. I had no problem reiterating his ignorance. 

Now that's done though. Over. Finished. Unless you have something to add, in a constructive manner.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2011)

Its been 8 pages since Tsukiyo said she bought a PS3. How long will this argument go?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Its been 8 pages since Tsukiyo said she bought a PS3. How long will this argument go?



Console wars never end.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2011)

How does a thread about the 360 vs PS3 derail into a Ninja Gaiden wankfest?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

DedValve said:


> How does a thread about the 360 vs PS3 derail into a Ninja Gaiden wankfest?



All it takes is one man to like Ninja Gaiden more than every PS3 game. Oh, and he has to call you all pussies if you think otherwise.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

Halo>All PS3 games


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 2, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Halo>All PS3 games
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You've done it now!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPajZ0074Ks[/YOUTUBE]




ENTER EPIC WAR MUSIC FROM THE END OF DRAGON AGE!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

Soon, another war will break out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 3, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Halo>All PS3 games
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



no. just no.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2WzkgkufyE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]sX1LOdGdiL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2011)

FF7 the best game eva, ps1 >>>> All, fuck yo moma. Warend


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> FF7 the best game eva, ps1 >>>> All, fuck yo moma. Warend



back then FF7 was my favorite game.

untill I got hold of goldeneye :ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Console wars never end.



FUCK 3DS NGP ALL THE WAY BAYBEE.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm still rolling my Master System.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 3, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm still rolling my Master System.



NES>>>>>>Master System. Facts. Its got megaman.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Fuck old school Megaman.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol I've never liked Megaman at all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Lol I've never liked Megaman at all.



I like Megaman X and Starforce, but yeah...old school Megaman is a Henshin a-No-No baby for me!


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya'll probably sucked at it. Modern gamers are weaksauce mayne. keep yo kingdom hearts and your final halos. Gimme megaman 2 and mario brothers and im set.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Ya'll probably sucked at it. Modern gamers are weaksauce mayne. keep yo kingdom hearts and your final halos. Gimme megaman 2 and mario brothers and im set.



Yeah I sucked at it...still didn't like it. I sucked at Megaman X even more (its harder) and I STILL like it better than Megaman 2.

Overall though...fuck Megaman period, give me Metroid or Castlevania.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Ya'll probably sucked at it. Modern gamers are weaksauce mayne. keep yo kingdom hearts and your final halos. Gimme megaman 2 and mario brothers and im set.



I never gave it much of a chance, just not a megaman fan.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 5, 2011)

Recently bought a PS3 160 GB slim.

I had an Xbox up until a month ago. Sold that and eventually purchased a PS3. I loved my Xbox 360 and enjoyed it immensely. I just didn't fancy being unable to play offline and new games I buy needing updates and patches and stuff right out of the box. Which is something PS3 games sometimes do as well, but at least I can connect wirelessly to a router without having to purchase the $100 wireless device for my Xbox 360 Pro or buying the latest rendition of the 360, which finally features a built-in wireless device.

The games are similar, so it all comes down to preference, like exclusives and controllers. As far exclusives go, my personal preference is the PS3, for the simple fact that Uncharted 1, and especially 2, owned my soul while I was playing it, and I'll be trying MGS4 soon. The only 360 exclusive I had for the 360 was Gears of War 2, which I played endlessly online, until all of the bugs and glitches started pissing me off. Eventually I sold it. Not much into Halo; not my cup of tea. As far as the controllers go, I can play with both, so that doesn't matter. Xbox Live is the superior online service. It's awesome, but Microsoft is also charging you for it. At least Sony's PS Network is free. So do you want the superior brand that you'll have to pay for, or the one that isn't as good but free? That's up to the individual.

I'm happy with my PS3. Uncharted 3, which I prefer over Gears 3, is coming out later this year, so I'll definitely get on that; and all the other games I want to play are coming on both consoles (Arkham City, Mass Effect 3, etc). It's whatever floats your boat as a consumer.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 5, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Recently bought a PS3 160 GB slim.
> 
> I had an Xbox up until a month ago. Sold that and eventually purchased a PS3. I loved my Xbox 360 and enjoyed it immensely. I just didn't fancy being unable to play offline and new games I buy needing updates and patches and stuff right out of the box. *Which is something PS3 games sometimes do as well, but at least I can connect wirelessly to a router without having to purchase the $100 wireless device for my Xbox 360 Pro or buying the latest rendition of the 360, which finally features a built-in wireless device.*
> 
> ...



Ignore that. Trust me; if you loved your Xbox (not bashing your choice) You still would have been better off buying the new Xbox. Its worth the dish. I had the old system, with the adaptor and everything. I got the new 360, and I don't regret my choice. Microsoft took there sweet ass time but the money they sell the damn thing for is cheap. and its worth it. 

But its your choice, enjoy tha ps3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 5, 2011)

its not cheap Teenryu, its cheaper to make then a ps3 and it costs about the same


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah I sucked at it...still didn't like it. I sucked at Megaman X even more (its harder) and I STILL like it better than Megaman 2.
> 
> Overall though...fuck Megaman period, give me Metroid or Castlevania.



Metroid is good shit that i'll agree on. but fuck castelvania. boring nerd ass shit. Go play some MegaMan X6 bitch!


----------



## Esura (Feb 6, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Metroid is good shit that i'll agree on. but fuck castelvania. boring nerd ass shit. Go play some MegaMan X6 bitch!



Richter Belmont > Megaman Classic / X / Volnutt whatever

Go play some Rondo of Blood bitch! >_>


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Personally I prefer 360, I'm not a huge gamer per se, I just enjoy the games on 360 more.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Richter Belmont > Megaman Classic / X / Volnutt whatever
> 
> Go play some Rondo of Blood bitch! >_>



castlevania is so boring and nerdy. no thanks.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 6, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> castlevania is so boring and nerdy. no thanks.



You're boring and nerdy!



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seriously though SotN was an awesome game. I didn't even get to play it when it first came out. I got it on the PSN and it's still awesome today.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 6, 2011)

I have all both as well as a Wii, but actually enjoy the Wii more, but between the two I will go with 360


----------

